# Starting clomid!



## mindgames77

Hi Ladies! 

I'm currently 12dpo and waiting for AF to arrive! (Temps are dropping and still getting BFNs so I now I'm out this round!) 

I am planning to start clomid this cycle. 

Just wondering if you ladies have any tips or stories to share? I'd particularly like to hear success stories for the first round of clomid! (And up to 3 rounds because that's the extent of my prescription! 

We're not doing IUIs yet, I'd like to try at home for the first couple cycles! 

Share share share!


----------



## mindgames77

Just picked up my prescription. The doctor has me taking 50mg twice a day from day 5-9 of my cycle.

Did anyone else start at 100mg? The pharmacist seemed a bit unsure about the dosage as most people start at 50mg a day!


----------



## esah

I started at 100 mg. I asked my doctor about it b/c I had heard 50 was standard to star with, but unfortunately I can't remember what she said... The good news is I have been on it for 4 days now and no side effects. I hope it's actually working!


----------



## mindgames77

:dust: :dust:
Good luck! It says right on the pamphlet that starting at a higher dose than the recommended 50mg can increase the already increased chance of twins! That makes me a bit nervous.


----------



## esah

I'm nervous about twins too...my appointment for the mid-cycle ultrasound is on the 11th. We'll see what they find.. hopefully my ovaries won't go too crazy :). If they see too many large follicles I think they cancel the IUI. Good luck to you too!


----------



## faither2003

Hi! I am on CD 4 but took Clomid for the first time last month and did start with 100 mg. Boy, did my ovaries hurt..both of them! The only real side effects I had was hotflashes. I am taking it 5-9 at night since I heard it helps with side effects to take it at night. I hope this month is the month though! I hate pills and with all my vitamins, I feel like a walking medicine cabinet! hehe Good luck to you and keep in touch!


----------



## lilrojo

I just started my first round of clomid as well... days 5-9 at night.. of 50mg.. I do mine at night as well.. no success as of yet lol.. we will see the beg of march.. :) only side effect so far has been hot flashes and minor headaches.. Good luck!!!


----------



## faither2003

Oh and forgot to add that before Clomid, my p4 was around 3.4 and last month on Clomid it was 29.7! It definitely works if you have low progesterone!


----------



## born2bamama

hey! I don't have a success story but I am on my first round of clomid, 100mg day2-6. I just wanted to let you know because I was also wondering about the 100mg (however my fs said 100mg was standard but if I wanted I could do 50mg). I took it first thing in the morning and didn't have many symptoms during the days I took it- a few hot flashes and a bit more emotional. Now I'm on cd10 and have noticed it is making me feel depressed and some hot flashes at times. Hoping my ovaries will start to hurt any day now! 
Good luck to you!


----------



## esah

born2bamama said:


> hey! I don't have a success story but I am on my first round of clomid, 100mg day2-6. I just wanted to let you know because I was also wondering about the 100mg (however my fs said 100mg was standard but if I wanted I could do 50mg). I took it first thing in the morning and didn't have many symptoms during the days I took it- a few hot flashes and a bit more emotional. Now I'm on cd10 and have noticed it is making me feel depressed and some hot flashes at times. Hoping my ovaries will start to hurt any day now!
> Good luck to you!

I was surprised my doctor started me w/ 100mg too. But I didn't really have side effects and I only had one mature follicle, so it didn't work as intended. She may increase the dosage next cycle if this one didn't work.


----------



## mindgames77

Today will be day 4 of taking it for me! I have no side effects at all so far. I hope it's working!!


----------



## faither2003

Hello! From what I experienced last month..you should maybe start feelin the ovary pains in a few days...mine hurt so bad I thought it was the dreaded 'overstimulated' thingy you can read about..but once I ovulated, felt a ton better! I am on cd5 (almost 6! hehe)....it just takes a lil' bit for it to get in your system and start the stimulation!! I am sure it is working so keep the faith! :hugs:


----------



## esah

mindgames77 said:


> Today will be day 4 of taking it for me! I have no side effects at all so far. I hope it's working!!

I didn't have side effects either, on 100mg. Just a little bit of warm flashes. Apparently a lot of people don't have side effects. It didn't "work" for me, in that I only produced one mature follicle (I'm monitored b/c doing IUI as well), but I don't think that's necessarily correlated with not having side effects. Good luck!


----------



## lilrojo

Im on my last night of taking it.. well i took it lol.. so fxed.. hope it works out for all you ladies.. :)


----------



## mindgames77

Tonight will be my last night of taking it! I have this huge fear of missing ovulation! Worried it'll happen too soon, before I start testing!

Did Clomid give any of you guys vivid dreams? I have had pregnancy or baby related dreams like mad in the past 3 nights. Dreamt about twins, dreamt about having a home birth, etc etc.


----------



## faither2003

Last month, my doctor wanted me to wait until Cycle day 13 to start OPK's, but i started 2 days (CD11) after my last clomid and thank goodness I did because I ovulated on the 14th! I did get lines before O but they were light..so I again will start testing 2 days after last pill....


----------



## Noele0002

Mindgames77- Hello! Good luck with your first round of Clomid! I am currently on my 3rd round (no success story yet) My first round of Clomid I took 50mg days 3-7 only had some hotflashes and that was it.for side effects. That month ended with a BFN. My 2nd round of Clomid was very strange... I toon 50mg again but this time days 5-9 and had zero symptoms but AF showed on CD 14!!! I was so upset because I obviously had not even ovulated yet... My doctor had no idea why that happened. So now I am on my 3rd of Clomid 50mg days 5-9 and today is CD 6. I have started my hotflashes which I am looking at as a good thing. Anyways I am hoping the 3rd time is the charm for me and I wish all of you other ladies babydust and good luck!!


----------



## lilrojo

I have been having baby dreams.. had one last night even that i was having a baby at the hospital it was strange and very real.. lol so include me.. :) last night was my last night.. Im starting to test this weekend... cd12


----------



## faither2003

It is only Cycle day 6!! I even started re-doing my entertainment center to keep busy..might have to vacuum out car next!! 2 doses of 100 mg and headache so far! !! I hate the waiting!:growlmad: hehe


----------



## lilrojo

lol faither... i get that.. i hate waiting too.. Im done now with clomid for this cycle.. but now waiting for ovulation..


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies do you mind if I join? Am on first cycle if clomid cd 2-6 on cd8 now. My fs put me straight onto 100mg. Haven't had any side effects as yet and getting highs on my cbfm since cd6. Fingers crossed it works for us all this cycle.


----------



## faither2003

Hello Nes! I am cycle day 7 so you have the jump on me! hehe Welcome to our group! I am just having slight twinges in the ovary area and hotflashes...headache is gone (usually get 1 but it lasts all day!)..now I am just waiting..gearing up to O and trying to time things so we hit the mark!! GL and baby dust!


----------



## mindgames77

Cycle day 10 today.... I took my last dose of clomid last night and am already so impatient that I bought OPKS today and tested on one already! It's stark negative though! I'm relieved...even though I know clomid can give a false positive on an ovulatin test (if taken too close to last dose) I'm happy that it was negative! I had a big fear I'd miss my surge somehow, but now I have enough tests to test for two weeks (or twice a day for a week...haven't decided yet)


----------



## faither2003

know how you feel Mindgames....I just finished my last clomid tonight and will start testing tomorrow..I liike tosee the progression...plus..I have to pee on something! I am going to try my hardest not to do HPT's until at least 12 dpo this time though! 
To many evaps on IC's last month..to disappointing...
But this month we will all get our BFP's!! Baby dust!


----------



## mindgames77

Ahh maybe you shouldn't! I took an opk yesterday afternoon almost a full day after my last dose of clomid, and the I took two today (am and pm) and mine are fading! :( 

I know clomid can show positive on an opk and that's probably all it is, but its still discouraging, and I can't help but worry I've ovulated already!


----------



## nessaw

Last month I went crazy testing early so am going to try to wait til14 dpo-don't hold me to that tho! My cbfm has gone straight to high which I presume is because if the clomid.


----------



## faither2003

Mind....it is a good thing you are testing early..you can see the progression! I know you haven't O'ed yet so keep testing and you will see that dark line! Last month (I know, I refer to it alot!) I did early opk's and they were not dark at all and then BAM...it was darker then the control line..I took that one in the afternoon. So be steady and you are going to O sometime this week! I just know it!

Ness...I am sure it is because of the meds....my dr. told me to wait to start on CD 13..so be patient (not my strong point either!hehe) I would keep testing twice a day so not to miss it and look at the progression...

i finally get to start my OPK's tomorrow! I think since I have had to concentrate on the pre-O this month that I won't be so obsessed during the 
2 WW! Hopefully not anyway! :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

I usually ov early so am desparate not to miss it. Its pushed it back two days so far so hopefully that means some really gd eggs are getting ready!!


----------



## lilrojo

Im on cd 13 today.. took my last dose cd9.. started testing with opks and my cbfm.. got my high today ater 2 days of lows.. so im hopefull i will o earlier.. :) good luck to you all :) we also started dtd every other night so as not to miss it..


----------



## faither2003

Oh Lilrojo that is great news!! Baby dancing time!!! :sex: Fx'd that the lil' swimmers are already there waiting!! Then begins he 2 WW...I have another 3-5 days before O..thinking 3 though.. Keep us updated!! Good luck!


----------



## lilrojo

yep.. im betting i have another 3 ish days to oday too.. :) i dont ever o normally till cd18-19 so im hopefull i will o earlier this month..


----------



## faither2003

Still waiting! Cycle day 10 for me and last month I got the surge on CD 13 and o'd CD 14...so hoping it stays the same this month..we are doing the baby dancing everyday from here on out until day after O'ing...we also use pre-seed..the first month of using it, I got a positive but the pregnancy ended 5 days later..so it does work good especially while taking Clomid..I really hope this is the month for us all!!!:hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Got my peak this morning on cd12. We bd yest and will now go and pounce!! Good job I'm on half term hols!


----------



## faither2003

How exciting that everyone is doing the baby dancing! Good luck girls!! :happydance: 
I am on cycle dday 11 and negtive opk..so starting to test twice a day now...we will be doing baby dancing every night...maybe..hehe :shrug:
Good luck and baby thoughts floating everywhere!


----------



## lilrojo

yay good luck!!!

Im on cd 15 no peak yet still a high on my cbfm.. will test opk this afternoon.. :) dtd everyother night.. so hopefully catch this month...


----------



## born2bamama

Hey girls, I was wondering if you can help me out. I took clomid for the first time this cycle (for unexplained) on cd2-6. On cd 12,13,14 I had strong O pains. On cd 14 I got a pos opk but have been getting them ever since (cd14.15.16.17). I normally O on my own and my signs of O are gone so whats with the positive opks?! Anyone else experience this with clomid?
Thanks in advance and babydust to all!!


----------



## faither2003

I might suggest a cyct...I never had one nor have I ever had a + opk for 4 days but the research I have read might suggest it..something to look into..Good luck1
has anyone O'd yet?? I might in 2 days so FX'd! We have been dtd for the last 2 nights and guess will continue..but now have to think of ideas to spice it up...been ttc for 6 months now and ideas are running low! hehe
Good luck everyone and keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck to you too faither.. Im still waiting o o.. cd16... 7 days past last clomid.. so should o soon..


----------



## nessaw

Born2 this is my first cycle on clomid. My cbfm gave me highs from cd6-11 then 2 peaks cd12/13 and today back to highs. I didn't get any lows which I think is due to the clomid. It could well influence how many positives u get-I've read the cbfm is programmed to give 2 peaks and a high once it detects the surge. Good luck.


----------



## lilrojo

cd 17 still a high.. neg opks yet.. ugh.. my ovaries ache though for sure.. so hope its soon.. 8 days past clomid


----------



## mindgames77

CD 16 for me..... Still waiting for ovulation.


----------



## lilrojo

Mind your one day behind me... good luck.. when do you normally o?


----------



## Hope585

Hi ladies, can I join this thread? I just went to my dr yesterday and she prescribed me 50mg of clomid cd 3-7. I actually started AF yesterday, (after thinking I was pregnant) so I will start clomid tomorrow. I took clomid years ago, but when they did a blood draw on cd 21 they always camed back saying my hormone levels were not high enough to cause ovulation. I have since had a child (3 1/2 yr old boy now) but had to take injections to get pregnant. Now that we're trying for our second baby, the dr wants me back on clomid to see if it works, before going the injection route because of how well my body reacted to the injections. I really hope the clomid works for me. I go to dr on March 12th to get blood drawn to test my progesterone levels. Hoping for the best! Best of luck to you all!!!


----------



## mindgames77

I don't know, it's kind of different each month. My cycles range from 28-45 days. But my period tracker on my phone is usually pretty accurate, and with out clomid, I should be due to ovulate on Saturday. Don't know of clomid will make it sooner, or later.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah thats what im waiting on too.. I should be oing soon.. 

keep us posted..


----------



## nessaw

Welcome hope. What type of injections were they? Just being nosey!!


----------



## Hope585

Nessaw- the injections were called Gonal F. I gave them to myself in the stomach for 5 days, then an ultrasound confirmed I had six mature eggs that would be released with the Ovidrel injection. Had timed intercourse, then 10 days later got a BFP. The Dr was shocked that there was only one baby, since I had 6 eggs, but I was happy with one :)


----------



## katie804h

hi everyone i'm on first round of clomid 50Mg taking my last pill today however has anyone ever had ewcm while taking it? and I haven't had any side effects other then dull cramps off and on which started yesterday


----------



## faither2003

Hllo everyone!!! I have some good news..I got my smiley face today and a positive on an IC!!! :happydance: W have been DTD every night since Monday so that is 5 days in a row (yes hubby is alking funny!) and now the next 3 days! :wacko: I'm on cycle day 14 so its a day later then last month but the pain was almost unbearable so I might have had a cyct or 2 last month and hoping this month is it! Excited!
Welcome everyone and Good luck!


----------



## tundralife2

mindgames77 said:


> Just picked up my prescription. The doctor has me taking 50mg twice a day from day 5-9 of my cycle.
> 
> Did anyone else start at 100mg? The pharmacist seemed a bit unsure about the dosage as most people start at 50mg a day!

I think it's just the doctors preference by what I'm told. I was put on 50 mg on cycle day 5-9 as well. How many pills do you have? I have 10 and take both pills at the same time. I was thinking that it is 50 mg like each pill is 25mg each?? Please don't tell me I am crazy and read the directions wrong~~ :wacko:


----------



## tundralife2

tundralife2 said:


> mindgames77 said:
> 
> 
> Just picked up my prescription. The doctor has me taking 50mg twice a day from day 5-9 of my cycle.
> 
> Did anyone else start at 100mg? The pharmacist seemed a bit unsure about the dosage as most people start at 50mg a day!
> 
> I think it's just the doctors preference by what I'm told. I was put on 50 mg on cycle day 5-9 as well. How many pills do you have? I have 10 and take both pills at the same time. I was thinking that it is 50 mg like each pill is 25mg each?? Please don't tell me I am crazy and read the directions wrong~~ :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh Goodness! I guess I am on 100mg afterall! I called the pharmacy and they said that each pill I take is 50mg and that I take them both at one time. Glad I ck'd bc I thought I was actually taking 50mg


----------



## tundralife2

mindgames77 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm currently 12dpo and waiting for AF to arrive! (Temps are dropping and still getting BFNs so I now I'm out this round!)
> 
> I am planning to start clomid this cycle.
> 
> Just wondering if you ladies have any tips or stories to share? I'd particularly like to hear success stories for the first round of clomid! (And up to 3 rounds because that's the extent of my prescription!
> 
> We're not doing IUIs yet, I'd like to try at home for the first couple cycles!
> 
> Share share share!

What milligrams are you starting your clomid? What days did your doctor prescribe it?


----------



## tundralife2

esah said:


> born2bamama said:
> 
> 
> hey! I don't have a success story but I am on my first round of clomid, 100mg day2-6. I just wanted to let you know because I was also wondering about the 100mg (however my fs said 100mg was standard but if I wanted I could do 50mg). I took it first thing in the morning and didn't have many symptoms during the days I took it- a few hot flashes and a bit more emotional. Now I'm on cd10 and have noticed it is making me feel depressed and some hot flashes at times. Hoping my ovaries will start to hurt any day now!
> Good luck to you!
> 
> I was surprised my doctor started me w/ 100mg too. But I didn't really have side effects and I only had one mature follicle, so it didn't work as intended. She may increase the dosage next cycle if this one didn't work.Click to expand...

I wish my dr would do a u/s but being military I am required to see the doctors on base for a period of time before they will refer us out to a specialist. That makes me insane that I can't go see someone who specializes in this stuff. I have only had a FSH, LH & estridiol drawn and he said that was to make sure that at 40 I am showing no signs of menopause yet. He said that my bloods on that part were within normal limits but bc of my hx of endometriosis he would put me on the clomid and started me out at 100mg too. I am currently on my 3rd round of 100mg. I can feel my ovaries working like crazy.


----------



## tundralife2

mindgames77 said:


> Tonight will be my last night of taking it! I have this huge fear of missing ovulation! Worried it'll happen too soon, before I start testing!
> 
> Did Clomid give any of you guys vivid dreams? I have had pregnancy or baby related dreams like mad in the past 3 nights. Dreamt about twins, dreamt about having a home birth, etc etc.

That's funny about the dreams but I have them and I think it's not because of the clomid but because I have baby on the brain everyday! :baby:

I start testing at CD8 or CD9 because I don't want to miss either. I only started using OPK's last cycle and I got a positive at CD13 BUT my husband is military and was out of town during my week window so we totally blew it!! :cry:

I'm buying some OPK's this weekend and I test 2 times per day. Once in the morning before work and then when I get home.


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Mindgames77- Hello! Good luck with your first round of Clomid! I am currently on my 3rd round (no success story yet) My first round of Clomid I took 50mg days 3-7 only had some hotflashes and that was it.for side effects. That month ended with a BFN. My 2nd round of Clomid was very strange... I toon 50mg again but this time days 5-9 and had zero symptoms but AF showed on CD 14!!! I was so upset because I obviously had not even ovulated yet... My doctor had no idea why that happened. So now I am on my 3rd of Clomid 50mg days 5-9 and today is CD 6. I have started my hotflashes which I am looking at as a good thing. Anyways I am hoping the 3rd time is the charm for me and I wish all of you other ladies babydust and good luck!!

Hey again Noele0002! I am so crazy because I thought I was taking 50 mg but called the pharmacy today and it's actually 100mg!! Each of the 2 pills I take per day are 50mg each. He started me out on the higher dose. (still hasn't worked) Anyways, I am a CD behind you. I'm on CD5 and started my clomid on days 3-7 this time instead of the 5-9. I am keeping my fxd for you too. That is weird about your last AF and you starting at CD14. Strange. You'll be using your OPK's so I'm sure you will get the smiley face and it will happen!!


----------



## mindgames77

I was on 100mg days 5-9 and I got my + OPK this early evening. 

Had a positive clear blue opk this morning but my digi was still negative. Then at about 5pm my digi was positive! Yaaaay!


----------



## mindgames77

On and sorry I missed your earlier post, I took two 50mg pills at once.


----------



## lilrojo

im still waiting


----------



## mindgames77

I've been watching a lot of YouTube TTC vlogs lately. Just watched one where a girl had her first round of clomid, she didn't ovulate until CD 31 and got pregnant on her first round. There's always hope. 

I'm planning to bd tonight and tomorrow night, then I suppose its the two week wait for me! Good luck to us all!


----------



## ttc2yrs

hey good luck with your clomid !
i have fallen pregnant on my 3rd round of clomid ! my 1st 2 rounds were 50mg that didnt work for me, but my 3rd round of 100mg worked for me ! we also used pre-seed and my husband was on wellman conception tablets ! i was on clomid due to pcos and no ovulation ! i was ttc for 2 years, i wish you the best of luck x


----------



## faither2003

I officially ovulated Saturday the 23rd! My ovaries hurt like hell for 2 hours then the pain started to fade about 3-6 pm...finally!
Congrats Mindgames!! Hopefully we all hit the mark this time...I know we put in a big effort! 
How are you doing lilrojo? Did you get the positive yet? FX'd for us all! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Nope not yet.. I think the clomid is making me o later.. i normally get my positive at cd18.. today cd20


----------



## Wubbles81

I am on CD10 this is my first round of Clomid which I took CD4-9. I also took 50mg twice a day. While taking the pills I had headaches but they went away, now though I am having extreme hot flashes and dizzy spells. Also I can't find that its a side effect but I have had a serious break out. It's gross on my face back and shoulders as I have never had this before I can only assume its due to the Clomid. Anyone else have this?


----------



## lilyrose13

Hi ladies! Am 35 DH is 38 and TTC1 after several years on the pill but no luck in falling pregnant since stopping 2 years ago. Saw the RE 2 weeks ago and he recommends 25 mg Clomid days 5-9 ( I have a 31 day regular cycle), then Ovidrel trigger before US and IUI .
We don't have much money and want to give it the best shot and not sure Clomid 25 mg is the best way to start. Ovulate on my own, and have a 31 day cycle. 
DH's SA was good apart from the semen being 'very viscous' (what does this mean??) with good morphology and motility and 10 mill sperm after the wash. 
Femara seems to be better tolerated y some women, BUT does it give better results if we have little time and funds?

Comments/Advice welcomed. Thanks for replying! Also posted on another thread, but no response yet.


----------



## AlliCat

Dr. prescribed me 100mg days 5-9 (this is my first round) and I take my last pills tonight. I have had no side effects..maybe a hot flash or 2. I feel no ovary pain. Am I supposed to yet? Hubby and are are going BD tonight and then let him build up until the 28th and then BD everyday from the 28th to the 6th. Does this sound like a successful plan? Any advice is appreciated...


----------



## tundralife2

lilyrose13 said:


> Hi ladies! Am 35 DH is 38 and TTC1 after several years on the pill but no luck in falling pregnant since stopping 2 years ago. Saw the RE 2 weeks ago and he recommends 25 mg Clomid days 5-9 ( I have a 31 day regular cycle), then Ovidrel trigger before US and IUI .
> We don't have much money and want to give it the best shot and not sure Clomid 25 mg is the best way to start. Ovulate on my own, and have a 31 day cycle.
> DH's SA was good apart from the semen being 'very viscous' (what does this mean??) with good morphology and motility and 10 mill sperm after the wash.
> Femara seems to be better tolerated y some women, BUT does it give better results if we have little time and funds?
> 
> Comments/Advice welcomed. Thanks for replying! Also posted on another thread, but no response yet.

Lilyrose---I understand the part about not having funds to try certain things. From what I understand that to mean in regards to sperm is that your husbands seminal fluid is thick and clumpy but that does not mean you cannot get preggers. I am 40 this year and we are on clomid 100 mg and I just finished my last cycle. I have to see the military doctors on the airforce base since my husband is active duty. They won't even consider sending us to a fertility specialist until after I have tried 4 rounds of clomid and my husband has had a semen analysis. I don't know if he really wants to do that because he would have to take care of that at the clinic on base and he doesn't feel comfy doing that. Can't say that I blame him. I would just hate to know that it's him and not me and I've been on all these crazy pills lol!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Well, keep us posted on your progress. That's great that you O on your own though. I don't know how they check your eggs to make sure you have plenty but they seem to worry about that at our ages!


----------



## tundralife2

Wubbles81 said:


> I am on CD10 this is my first round of Clomid which I took CD4-9. I also took 50mg twice a day. While taking the pills I had headaches but they went away, now though I am having extreme hot flashes and dizzy spells. Also I can't find that its a side effect but I have had a serious break out. It's gross on my face back and shoulders as I have never had this before I can only assume its due to the Clomid. Anyone else have this?

Wubbles81--YES I have had the acne from clomid and I was told it is a side effect. I haven't had the hot flashes and I'm taking 100 mg cycle day 3-7 (just finished tonight) and last 2 cycles took it 5-9 same dosage and still no hot flashes. That's great though considering I have other issues from it. I am so emotional and crazy acting. My poor husband is at the point where he says if this is how you are going to become then we shouldn't take that!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

I did feel the dizzy spells too though. It should be out of your system soon enough.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies I finally got my positive opk today, so should ovulate tomorrow i bet.. :)


----------



## mindgames77

I'm not sure I've ovulated at all, despite my positive opks.


----------



## lilrojo

why's that mind??


----------



## faither2003

Congrats lilrojo!! Excited for you! :happydance: I am also curious why Mind doesn't think she ovulated?? I am 2 dpo and trying to stay busy and keep my mind off of it but here I am again on the computer! hehe! 
I also want to wish everyone a big hello!


----------



## lilrojo

So i have a very clear positive on my ic but my digital said no.. hmmm I think the ics are more sensitive.. what do you all think


----------



## AlliCat

Dr. prescribed me 100mg days 5-9 (this is my first round as I found out last cycle I have low Progesterone) and took my last pills last night. I have had no side effects..maybe a hot flash or 2. I am feeling very very small twinges in the past 15 minutes. Am I supposed to yet? Hubby and I BD'd last night and the night before and now letting him build up until the 28th and then BD everyday from the 28th to the 6th. Does this sound like a successful plan? Any advice is appreciated...


----------



## mindgames77

I had my positive opk on cd 17, and then ran out. So I couldn't keep testing. We bd'd still, but my chart has not detected ovulation yet. There's a chance I could have ovulated yesterday, we'll have to wait until tomorrow's temp to find out for sure. Here's my chart:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tundralife2

Okay ladies~~HELP! I finished my cd3-7 clomid on Sunday (last night) so today is only CD8 for me. When should I start using the OPK's? Last month i used first response becuase that's what my doctor recommended but after reading through some of your threads I figured the digitals one would be easier to read this time. Anyways, when do you think I should start testing? Also I am going to test twice a day. Any recommendations on what time or does it really matter what time you test? Thought about 8 am and again at 6 pm when I get home.


----------



## lilrojo

I have been using the wondfo ic's and testing like 4x a day.. :)


----------



## tundralife2

lilrojo said:


> I have been using the wondfo ic's and testing like 4x a day.. :)

I actually used a test tonight when I got home from work and it was negative of course. I wasn't expecting any different tonight as I am only on CD8. I will start testing 2 x's a day on CD10 until I get negatives again. I only have 7 tests though so guess I will have to spend more money for more tests to test 2x's a day!! WHEW


----------



## faither2003

AlliCat said:


> Dr. prescribed me 100mg days 5-9 (this is my first round as I found out last cycle I have low Progesterone) and took my last pills last night. I have had no side effects..maybe a hot flash or 2. I am feeling very very small twinges in the past 15 minutes. Am I supposed to yet? Hubby and I BD'd last night and the night before and now letting him build up until the 28th and then BD everyday from the 28th to the 6th. Does this sound like a successful plan? Any advice is appreciated...

It sounds like a good plan!! My ovaries don't start to hurt until about 2-3 days beofre ovulating...just hotflashes and this time had the headaches bad! I ovulated on cycle day 15 so 6 days after i took the last pill....I start testing with IC on cycle day 11 but do get close positives that early so watch for the positives to fade then get darker as you get closer to O'ing..but alot of women ovulate later like CD 20 or so...so the IC's are handy..


----------



## faither2003

tundralife2 said:


> Okay ladies~~HELP! I finished my cd3-7 clomid on Sunday (last night) so today is only CD8 for me. When should I start using the OPK's? Last month i used first response becuase that's what my doctor recommended but after reading through some of your threads I figured the digitals one would be easier to read this time. Anyways, when do you think I should start testing? Also I am going to test twice a day. Any recommendations on what time or does it really matter what time you test? Thought about 8 am and again at 6 pm when I get home.

My Doctor told me to start testing on CD 13 but I ovulate early so I start using them on CD 11..when my line fades then gets darker..that is when i test twice a day...Internet cheapies are the best...I had a blazing positive last month on one but the digital said no...i took out the sticky thingy and it as just as darak as the control..you can't beart the price and the sensitivity! As for the time..I do one in the morning...SMU...and then 2-4 pm....Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## faither2003

lilrojo said:


> So i have a very clear positive on my ic but my digital said no.. hmmm I think the ics are more sensitive.. what do you all think

The IC's are definitely better I think..like I replied earlier..I had a blazing + last month and a digi said no..but the line was just as dark as the control..but this month I got the smiley...but I love my IC's! So cheap and they work! :hugs: I hate the plain blue handled HPT's though...alot of evaps and have read that it was a bad batch...UGGHHH!


----------



## faither2003

mindgames77 said:


> I had my positive opk on cd 17, and then ran out. So I couldn't keep testing. We bd'd still, but my chart has not detected ovulation yet. There's a chance I could have ovulated yesterday, we'll have to wait until tomorrow's temp to find out for sure. Here's my chart:

That is a confusing one that is for sure...
1)..thermometer batteries good?
2)..take temp same time everyday?
3)..Could be that your body was getting ready to ovulate but didn't...
4)..annuvolatory (?)...i don't know much about that though..which since you are on chlomid I would doubt this..

I think it was #3 but you will still O...not sure when though..very confusing chart! :hugs: My batteries died this morning...it said my temp was 89.7 :dohh:...I really do feel alive!! hehe..have to get a new one today!


----------



## mindgames77

What on earth is going on?! I swear I've ovulated, so why hasn't FF caught it??
I have exhausted all my effort. I had all the right signs. I figured clomid would do the trick (I DO ovulate on my own though) and yet its looking like I won't be ovulating at all. My DH can only "deliver his goods" so much. (Typically we do the deed twice per cycle, and this cycle we've done it four times!) I feel completely discouraged, confused and I'm not sure what to do.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilrojo

I should be oing today.. :) from my positive yesterday.. so fxed.. tww starts tomorrow


----------



## tundralife2

faither2003 said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> So i have a very clear positive on my ic but my digital said no.. hmmm I think the ics are more sensitive.. what do you all think
> 
> The IC's are definitely better I think..like I replied earlier..I had a blazing + last month and a digi said no..but the line was just as dark as the control..but this month I got the smiley...but I love my IC's! So cheap and they work! :hugs: I hate the plain blue handled HPT's though...alot of evaps and have read that it was a bad batch...UGGHHH!Click to expand...

Grrrr..hate hate hate living in Alasaka!! I can't get those IC's online to ship here. That's what happens a lot. Most companies do not ship to AK. Isn't that weird??


----------



## tundralife2

mindgames77 said:


> What on earth is going on?! I swear I've ovulated, so why hasn't FF caught it??
> I have exhausted all my effort. I had all the right signs. I figured clomid would do the trick (I DO ovulate on my own though) and yet its looking like I won't be ovulating at all. My DH can only "deliver his goods" so much. (Typically we do the deed twice per cycle, and this cycle we've done it four times!) I feel completely discouraged, confused and I'm not sure what to do.

Oh honey! So sorry that you are feeling down. What CD are you on? Maybe you will just be late. I read that when taking clomid you ovulate 6-10 days after your last pill. I don't know if it is still true if you O already on your own if it will change the day you ovulate though.


----------



## lilrojo

Turndra i got my pos 12 days after my last clomid.. it affects everyone differently..


----------



## mindgames77

tundralife2 said:


> mindgames77 said:
> 
> 
> What on earth is going on?! I swear I've ovulated, so why hasn't FF caught it??
> I have exhausted all my effort. I had all the right signs. I figured clomid would do the trick (I DO ovulate on my own though) and yet its looking like I won't be ovulating at all. My DH can only "deliver his goods" so much. (Typically we do the deed twice per cycle, and this cycle we've done it four times!) I feel completely discouraged, confused and I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Oh honey! So sorry that you are feeling down. What CD are you on? Maybe you will just be late. I read that when taking clomid you ovulate 6-10 days after your last pill. I don't know if it is still true if you O already on your own if it will change the day you ovulate though.Click to expand...

I'm on CD 21 and has my positive opk on cd 17. 
It's been 12 days since my last clomid pill. And I usually do ovulate around cycle day 18 or so.


----------



## faither2003

mindgames77 said:


> What on earth is going on?! I swear I've ovulated, so why hasn't FF caught it??
> I have exhausted all my effort. I had all the right signs. I figured clomid would do the trick (I DO ovulate on my own though) and yet its looking like I won't be ovulating at all. My DH can only "deliver his goods" so much. (Typically we do the deed twice per cycle, and this cycle we've done it four times!) I feel completely discouraged, confused and I'm not sure what to do.

Keep your chin up woman! It looks like you might have O'd on CD 19...2 more higher temps and it will confirm it on FF....Your timing for BD'ing was spot on...I ovulated on my own also before Clomid but it was weak o'ing...I usually o'd on CD 11 and now I am ovulating on CD 15...so there is always hope! As for the bedding..we dtd for 6 days straight..very tiring! hehe So generally speaking...I believe you hit it ...anxious to see what the next few dyas temp are! Good luck hon! :hugs:


----------



## faither2003

tundralife2 said:


> faither2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> So i have a very clear positive on my ic but my digital said no.. hmmm I think the ics are more sensitive.. what do you all think
> 
> The IC's are definitely better I think..like I replied earlier..I had a blazing + last month and a digi said no..but the line was just as dark as the control..but this month I got the smiley...but I love my IC's! So cheap and they work! :hugs: I hate the plain blue handled HPT's though...alot of evaps and have read that it was a bad batch...UGGHHH!Click to expand...
> 
> Grrrr..hate hate hate living in Alasaka!! I can't get those IC's online to ship here. That's what happens a lot. Most companies do not ship to AK. Isn't that weird??Click to expand...

That is really strange...not even Amazon or ebay??? I get mine off ebay which I am sure you have tried...hhmmm....maybe someone you know in the states could get some and mail to you..like some family or close friend? Good Luck and :hugs:


----------



## tundralife2

faither2003 said:


> mindgames77 said:
> 
> 
> What on earth is going on?! I swear I've ovulated, so why hasn't FF caught it??
> I have exhausted all my effort. I had all the right signs. I figured clomid would do the trick (I DO ovulate on my own though) and yet its looking like I won't be ovulating at all. My DH can only "deliver his goods" so much. (Typically we do the deed twice per cycle, and this cycle we've done it four times!) I feel completely discouraged, confused and I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Keep your chin up woman! It looks like you might have O'd on CD 19...2 more higher temps and it will confirm it on FF....Your timing for BD'ing was spot on...I ovulated on my own also before Clomid but it was weak o'ing...I usually o'd on CD 11 and now I am ovulating on CD 15...so there is always hope! As for the bedding..we dtd for 6 days straight..very tiring! hehe So generally speaking...I believe you hit it ...anxious to see what the next few dyas temp are! Good luck hon! :hugs:Click to expand...




faither2003 said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faither2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> So i have a very clear positive on my ic but my digital said no.. hmmm I think the ics are more sensitive.. what do you all think
> 
> The IC's are definitely better I think..like I replied earlier..I had a blazing + last month and a digi said no..but the line was just as dark as the control..but this month I got the smiley...but I love my IC's! So cheap and they work! :hugs: I hate the plain blue handled HPT's though...alot of evaps and have read that it was a bad batch...UGGHHH!Click to expand...
> 
> Grrrr..hate hate hate living in Alasaka!! I can't get those IC's online to ship here. That's what happens a lot. Most companies do not ship to AK. Isn't that weird??Click to expand...
> 
> That is really strange...not even Amazon or ebay??? I get mine off ebay which I am sure you have tried...hhmmm....maybe someone you know in the states could get some and mail to you..like some family or close friend? Good Luck and :hugs:Click to expand...

my sister lives in the lower 48's. Yea, I have tried Ebay and Amazon and what happens is the manufacturer usually ships those out and then it comes out at check out====we can't ship to your location. WTH??!! I tried to get some CBF opk's the digital one because they were cheaper on amazon and it did hte same darn thing to me. Hey I was thinking of signing up for FF but wasn't sure because I've never done that and I am currently not temping. It looks so confusing to me. Do you think FF would benefit someone if they are not temping? Just curious.


----------



## faither2003

They do have quite a few charts that don't temp...FF is overwhelming at first but give it a few days and be clicky happy and you will find that it isn't very hard to figure out! I am 42 so if I can do it...anyone can!
I am currently 4 dpo and going crazy...going to start more projects to keep my mind off things..I'm a bonifide POAS'holic so I am trying to wait until 8 dpo to start..I have a ton of cheapie internets so at 11 cents a piece I can test early! I don't get disappointed until AF comes so it doesn't hurt! What will be will be! Good Luck on finding the IC's!! I would get a hold of your sister and see if she will send you some..alot cheaper! :thumbup:
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mindgames77

Hmmm FF says I'm 5dpo now...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lilrojo

maybe you are mind.. :) didnt you think you ovulated on cd17..


----------



## tundralife2

faither2003 said:


> They do have quite a few charts that don't temp...FF is overwhelming at first but give it a few days and be clicky happy and you will find that it isn't very hard to figure out! I am 42 so if I can do it...anyone can!
> I am currently 4 dpo and going crazy...going to start more projects to keep my mind off things..I'm a bonifide POAS'holic so I am trying to wait until 8 dpo to start..I have a ton of cheapie internets so at 11 cents a piece I can test early! I don't get disappointed until AF comes so it doesn't hurt! What will be will be! Good Luck on finding the IC's!! I would get a hold of your sister and see if she will send you some..alot cheaper! :thumbup:
> How is everyone else doing?

so glad there is some 40 on here, gives me hope! I will be 40 this summer and wanted to get preggers before my 40th bday! I am hopeful that it will happen though. Yea, I am going to really work on the OPK's for next month if this isn't my month. I know my sister will send me some. It's too late for this month as this is CD10. I am just happy my DH actually BD'd with me last night. I know it's early but I didn't have to prevoke it. He was ready!! That's so good for me as we seem to miss our time because he stresses the heck out. Military lifestyle can be pretty crazy but so can everyone else's as well. How are you today? Are you able to contain yourself and not test yet? :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I always test early too....


----------



## tundralife2

mindgames77 said:


> Hmmm FF says I'm 5dpo now...

Mind--that's great!! So you did ovulate!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mindgames77

Yeah it's just weird that so many temps before ovulation are above my coverline. It's also weird that I had a pretty massive dip at what is said to be 2dpo....


----------



## tundralife2

mindgames77 said:


> Yeah it's just weird that so many temps before ovulation are above my coverline. It's also weird that I had a pretty massive dip at what is said to be 2dpo....

I'm really stupid when it comes to taking the temp thing because I never done it so what does that mean? What is it supposed to do? I am interested because I would like to chart next cycle if I don't get a BFP this month!!


----------



## mindgames77

I don't know that i'm the right person to explain it all! I'm new to charting as well, and basically have questions to ask every day!


----------



## faither2003

Mind that is great news on the ovulation!!! yeah! You bd'ing perfect then! The massive dip at 2 dpo could just be what they call a fallback temp...I don't really know what it means but alot of women get a lower temp like that on 2 dpo...something to check out.
I am only 4 dpo (which FF had me has me at 5dpo but I know I ovulated on the 23rd) so I have at least 4 more days to start testing! I am trying to stay busy so I am not tempted! :winkwink:
Charting your Basal body temp is a great way to know when you ovulate by a swift spike in temp...it doesn't really help as when to have sex because once you get the spike..that usually means you are done and it is to late to have conceive...it is a great tool for women that don't ovulate or have a hard time ovulating..
I talked to my Doctor today and she gave me a blood order for my 21 day p4 test which will be this Saturday! I can't wait to see what the numbers are!


----------



## Wubbles81

So I am on Cd 13 have been feeling very crampy the last two days .... not sure if this is O pain or maybe (fingers crossed) implantation. I am thinking it is due to O'ing but I am not temping right now and according to my cycle it should be just O. I am a chronic over tester and I can't help myself I will test every couple of days post O, except I get really disapointed when they obviously are negative(because I am testing way to early). I tested today and got a neg result. I know that I do it to myself but I hate getting so discouraged :(


----------



## mindgames77

Yeah I really hope I Actually am 5 dpo 

I notice though, if I remove my positive opk, the crosshairs change to show me at only 3dpo. So I am betting they have it wrong right now...we'll see!


----------



## faither2003

Mine did the same thing...I put a + opk and it put my O there when I actually released an eggie the next day..there is a setting to turn off the opk result but can't find it! So it says I'm 6 dpo but only 5..wish it was 6 though! hehe
Also, how did you get your chart posted on here? I would like to post but can't even figure how to start the whole process! :haha: thank you very much!


----------



## tundralife2

Hey I found this website with informaiton on when to BD around ovulation. This is so confusing. I am trying to figure out with timing because I am going out of town for 10 days starting next Friday *WITHOUT MY DH!!! Panic mode....*

https://www.babymed.com/fertility-tests/when-have-sexual-intercourse-after-opk-turns-positive

I did find the information really helpful though. I know it pretty much says the same thing as other sites but thought this was easier to understand. I did test 2 times per day last month. I started this cycle using the clear blue digitals but have to pick up more today as I don't have enough for 2 x's daily this cycle


----------



## faither2003

Oh and I just got a great deal on Clearblue Easy's on ebay...14 tests for $23! I know what they say between blue versus pink but I have had clearblue before and it detected my early pregnancy better then FRER...my body does not like FRER's for some reason..so i am pretty happy...except if I did get pregnant this cycle..hmm..might send them to Alaska! hehe :hugs: I have officially not pee'd on anything! :happydance: I am waiting until at least my hubby's b-day (9 dpo) on the 4th to test...if I last..hehe


----------



## tundralife2

faither2003 said:


> Oh and I just got a great deal on Clearblue Easy's on ebay...14 tests for $23! I know what they say between blue versus pink but I have had clearblue before and it detected my early pregnancy better then FRER...my body does not like FRER's for some reason..so i am pretty happy...except if I did get pregnant this cycle..hmm..might send them to Alaska! hehe :hugs: I have officially not pee'd on anything! :happydance: I am waiting until at least my hubby's b-day (9 dpo) on the 4th to test...if I last..hehe

Darn!! I can't get on ebay from my government computer! Go figure!!! I will have to check that out when I get home tonight though. What what what? Confused now. I thought Clear Blue digi's were just clear blue? Maybe I should start reading more of the fine print and not just HEADLINES LOL

The Clear blue's that I have come in a pink wrapper with the device you stick into it. I only got them because for digi's I had slim pickings here in my Alaska Walmart! We don't have a drug store yet but they are putting Walgreens up near my house as I type. Hopefully soon soon soon. I am sure they will have these. Yay for not peeing! I am going to when I get home hehehe Can't resist as I don't want to miss my chance!! Man--wouldn't that be a great bday present for your DH!! Fx'd for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nessaw

Had my cd21 tests today. The nurse said it wd be 4-5 working days to get the results :-(


----------



## lilrojo

Lol, im about 2dpo.. now as im pretty sure i o'ed on tuesday.. so i know have a few days left to wait.. I wait until at least 9dpo.. so that will be on thursday the 7th.. 

fxed for us all :)


----------



## faither2003

Tundra....I am referring to pregnancy tests not the ovulation ones...I also have the digital OPK with the smiley faces and pink handles....so you are right on track! 

Nessaw.....that really sucks that you have to wait that long..I am from a smaller town so I make sure they will know that I will be calling in a few hours to get the results...less stress on me which is less stress on them..hehe!

Lil...I hate 2-5 dpo!! it is soo boring..even at 5 its just starting to heat up but not by much since I won't be testing early like usual! UGHH!! Good luck everyone and keep us updated!!!


----------



## faither2003

Hello everyone! I am currently 6 dpo and had some plain, blue handled IC's so guess what...yes I pee'd on one!! Couldn't help myself but I did get a line but this is the bad bunch of tests (bad evaps) so I am going to throw them away but it does help with the addiction..hehe. Will be waiting another 3 days to bring out the big boys (expensive HPT)...
Tomorrow I get my progesterone test done and excited! I will see if it is higher then last months. I have been feeling alot different then other months but I have learned not to get into the whole 'symptom' thing..very deceiving! :growlmad: Major symptoms is alot of creamy cm, pinching for the last 3 days and now have died down and sore uterus (feels like someone used it as a punching bag), bloating, backache and spurts of fatigue...oh and now extreme thirst..but like I said, I have been duped before!
Hope everyone is doing great and waiting to hear updates!! :bunny: :bunny:
I love these little smiley thingy's!!


----------



## nessaw

Faither my symptoms pretty much match urs plus sore nipples as if last night. I keep telling myself its just theclomid in a vain attempt not to get my hopes up! Good luck.x


----------



## faither2003

It may be in our minds Nessaw but there is always hope damn it! I got my progesterone results back and they are 32.5...doesn't mean much but I did ovulate very well and had alot of sex so hopefully things met up in there this time!! I have also been taking royal jelly, COQ10, extreme prenatal, 81 mg aspirin, fish oil for the last 2 months so I am hopeful! 
How many DPO is everyone now?? I have lost track and would like to compare symptoms! We have to make this fun right? Hugs to everyone! 
Did you get your progesterone results yet Nessaw?


----------



## lilrojo

Im 4dpo as of right now but its 10pm.. so almost 5... 

No symptoms... :)


----------



## nessaw

Hi am 11dpo today. My cbfm started flashing today at cd24 so af due soon. My cycle varies each month so I never really know if I'm late. Am going to see if af shows by thurs which is cd28 and take from then on as late. But have heard that clomid can lengthen ur cycle. Does anyone know if this is just when it pushes ov past cd14?


----------



## nessaw

Re cd21 tests am going to try and call the clinic tom and c if I can get any news.


----------



## bettybee1

Hey can I join am on cd6 today :D last dose off 100mg clomid will be going for follie scan on Friday at 10am then iui as soon as I get ++++ opk !!! :D x


----------



## Wubbles81

So today I am on CD 17 I didn't temp or test this month for O so I am not sure if I have yet or not. My breasts have been very tender the last couple of days and then today I had really bad abdominal cramping and really bad pain in the left ovary area. Not sure what this means. I am hoping for a BFP but it's early. I won't get one this early.


----------



## nessaw

Grrr clinic isn't open on a mon!!rubbish!


----------



## Wubbles81

I was having such bad cramping I couldn't help it I had a blood test done and its negative. This was my first round of clomid but I am still upset. I feel stupid for crying
About it but I can't help it.


----------



## tundralife2

Wubbles81 said:


> I was having such bad cramping I couldn't help it I had a blood test done and its negative. This was my first round of clomid but I am still upset. I feel stupid for crying
> About it but I can't help it.

Don't feel stupid. We have all been there before. You are not alone even if you feel like it. Just keep trying. This is only your first time on clomid. Maybe you needed to get used to it. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## faither2003

nessaw said:


> Grrr clinic isn't open on a mon!!rubbish!

I am getting as impatient as you!! :wacko: let us know as soon as you find out and Good Luck!! :hugs:


----------



## faither2003

Wubbles81 said:


> I was having such bad cramping I couldn't help it I had a blood test done and its negative. This was my first round of clomid but I am still upset. I feel stupid for crying
> About it but I can't help it.

No need to feel stupid at all...I think about running to the dr every month but reassure myself that I want to be the first one to know I am pregnant...not the dr...so that helps me stay away from him! hehe


----------



## faither2003

We are all getting in the same boat and countdown is starting for most of us..think Nessaw might be a few days behind and there was another one way ahead of us..
I have to confess that I did pee on a damn stick this morning (actually 3..I know bad me!) but on all 3 I can see lines but sure they are evaps again :growlmad:...will keep testing and will post when I (hopefully) get a true positive! So hubby didn't get the b-day gift today but he had a really good one! Good Luck Ladies and keep them tests soaking and let us know....I'm excited for us all!!


----------



## faither2003

oops...Nessaw is ahead of us and Lil is a few days behind...I'm trying to keep up...we haven't heard from Mind for a while...hopefully she had some good news!! :happydance:


----------



## nessaw

Got my cd21 results. Prog @ 57.51 and they want over 30 so thats the first hurdle jumped! Am cd26/13 dpo today. Ignoring any smptoms. Trying to hold out til sat to test if no af by then. Fingers crossed.

Wubbles sorry about bfn. Hope that its too early.x


----------



## nessaw

Good luck faither.x


----------



## lilrojo

Yup im 7dpo today.. so a few more days till i start testing..

Sorry about the bfn.. 

Good luck to you all :)


----------



## faither2003

Well it seems like another negative for me...see an indent with color but I think it is evap...oh and my temp ernt down .4 degrees today so there goes my triphasic I eas hoping for so I am down in the dumps and figured what my 'symptoms' mean (you may find this funny!)
1) sore boobs....I have gained about 10 lbs in 2 months so weight gain...
2)back and hip pain....weight gain
3)Feeling like cold coming on....cold coming on! hehe
4)tired.....here in Montana the sun never shines always want to hibernate! 
5)irritable at my 18 & 19 yr. olds...because they can be irritating!! hehe

that is just the start but everything can be explained...still in til Saturday but unless my temp goes back up, not really counting on it!
Good luck to everyone else and those are great numbers Nessaw!! I hope someone gets thier BFP..this thread has been going for over a month now..couldn't believe it! :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## lilrojo

awww so sorry to hear faither... your not out till af shows though..


----------



## nessaw

Am out. Witch paid a surprise visit this morning. Good luck everyone.x


----------



## faither2003

I am so sorry Nessaw! :cry: I think I am not far behind you..11 dpo and BFN again..woke up with a horrible AF cramps this morning and thought it had already came...I am due this Saturday so pretty sure I will be getting a visit also! Big hugs to you and Good luck in the future!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Im so sorry to you both... 

Will you be doing another round of clomd?


----------



## tundralife2

Sorry to hear that ladies. Hoping for your bFP this cycle~!!


----------



## Wubbles81

Nessaw I am sorry to hear this but your progesterone levels are good! Maybe it will just take another month to get things rolling now that your levels are up! 

I am on CD 20 but had a negative hcg Monday so I am expecting AF to show her ugly face.


----------



## faither2003

I will be doing one more round of clomid...will have to see what my Dr. wants to do but my levels are good so probably do the 100 mg 5-9 again..this will be my 3rd round. After that, I may take a break from ttc..it has been 7 months now and getting tiring..even next month I think I am only going to temp up to ovulation then not worry about it! Oh....12 dpo today and negative again..2 more days until AF...not much hope right now but ready for next month already to give it all a final push!! :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## tundralife2

Well I'm bummed out today! I am going out of town this evening right after work. Going to be gone for about 10 days. I got my first +OPK on Monday and it was still positive last night. My DH wouldn't do the BD with me!! (so mad) We did BD on Fri, Sat, Sun and Mon. Do you guys think I Bd enough? I have read many articles and research on this topic and some suggest that doing it prior to ovulation that if the sperm survive you will still have a chance. I am just so upset with DH!! 

On a side note, I got the positive on Monday and it stayed positive during the day until yesterday- they were all negative but last night I got home and decided to test one more time and it was positive again! Do you all think I ovulated if I got the first positive on Monday Mid morning? I don't temp so I can't confirm with my temps. Just irritated. I'm with you faither2003---if it doesn't happen for me this cycle, I am taking a break. I can't handle the strain of it right now. I'm on CD18 today just into my TWW


----------



## nessaw

Started second round yesterday. Can't remember if I said before but am rubbish at taking pills so I crush them and mix them with something. Cycle 1 was apple sauce. This cycle am rocking the mango chutney!


----------



## AlliCat

Had my first blood draw after my first round of Clomid. Hope to hear good news about my Progesterone levels when I call the office on Monday!!


----------



## nessaw

Good luck allicat.


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck Allicat.. :)

Well im on month 2 of clomid.. moved to 100mg days 3-7.. fxed


----------



## AlliCat

lilrojo said:


> Good luck Allicat.. :)
> 
> Well im on month 2 of clomid.. moved to 100mg days 3-7.. fxed

I was on 100mg 5-9 on my first cycle as a result of my progesterone being at a 1.1. Hoping for a major change when I call for my results on Monday!!


----------



## lilrojo

My progesterone sucks too.. were all hoping clomid will help with my lpd.. if not then i start progesterone suppositories after ovulation next cycle.. and will start them no matter when i get my bfp..


----------



## faither2003

Hello everyone! I am a tad confused....it is 14 dpo for me and - HPT and no AF...temp is still very high..(it usually drops at 12 dpo until 14 then I get AF)..so what do you all think??? Symptoms are now sore boobs (they were always big but now sore), nausea, dizzy, have had a stuffy nose and sore throat on and off, blah, blah, blah...frustrated!! Any thoughts would be appreciated!!!! I need re-assurance!! hehe! I have never been late even last month on my first round of clomid...cycle like clockwork!! Thanks everyone in advance! Now that I posted this, AF will be here tomorrow...my luck! :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## optimistic13

Hi all think about to start clomid after 2 years of metformin, reg cycles and ovulation... 
a little apprehensive??!!!

lots of baby dust to all


----------



## wannabemumma8

optimistic13 said:


> Hi all think about to start clomid after 2 years of metformin, reg cycles and ovulation...
> a little apprehensive??!!!
> 
> lots of baby dust to all

Hi ... How many DPO are you now? 
I too started first cycle of clomid 150 mg in feb and got trigger shot on CD14 and we had intercourse on CD 13, CD 14, CD 16 CD 17. On CD 16 my 24mm follicle was already ruptured as per my u/s. So i assume i ovulated on either CD 15 Or CD 16 morning.Not much of symptoms though but yeah i am too moody and make an issue of all small things which os not me. Next my eyes really dry, i feel th dryness even closed donno if its medicines as i hv been put on follic acid and progesterone suppliments from CD 16 onwards. Another different thing i amd drooling during my after noon nap which is very different to me.I am on 16 dpo now and no periods, took the hpt yesyerday night out of anxiety ... it was clear negative nt even any faint lines. But yeah i am getting somewhat near to menstrual cramps since yesterday on/off.
Today I just ate small piece or carrot, it later i felt my gums were hurt. I am surprised as to why?
Again when I pee [Sorry TMI] i see lots of bubbles in my pee like as if its mixed with dish wash soap.

I am not sure ideally when shall I take the test? If I ovulated on CD 16 then I should have got my period by today, but the cramps seems to have gone by now. 

I don't know whats happening?


----------



## faither2003

Well just as I thought..my temp dropped way down this morning so will be getting AF today or tomorrow but want to wish everyone sticky baby dust!! Onto 3rd cycle of clomid for me... :hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to hear faither... im on round 2.. started it last night.. 100 mgs days 3-7.. :) 

Good luck to you :)


----------



## tundralife2

Ah Faither!! So sorry to hear that but she hasn't showed just yet!!


----------



## faither2003

I was also thinking of doing my clomid on 3-7...these last 2 cycles I have done the 5-9...100 mg....wonder what my dr. will do..I did ovualte great on my own but because of my age and the chemical pregnancy, he thinks my eggs need a little bit more maturing...so we will see...thanks everyone for listening, it is hard to find someone that understands what we are going through..now a days when I even mention it people just say 'maybe if you relax it will happen'....i am relaxed but it is nice to be able to talk about it without people getting the 'eye roll' going! will bop in once in a while and check on you all! :hugs:


----------



## tundralife2

faither2003 said:


> I was also thinking of doing my clomid on 3-7...these last 2 cycles I have done the 5-9...100 mg....wonder what my dr. will do..I did ovualte great on my own but because of my age and the chemical pregnancy, he thinks my eggs need a little bit more maturing...so we will see...thanks everyone for listening, it is hard to find someone that understands what we are going through..now a days when I even mention it people just say 'maybe if you relax it will happen'....i am relaxed but it is nice to be able to talk about it without people getting the 'eye roll' going! will bop in once in a while and check on you all! :hugs:

that's what i did. i was taking 5-9 at 100 mg for 2 cycles. I just decided on my own to start mine on 3-7 just to see. i heard that it produces more follies but the 5-9 makes them mature better but have also read mixed threads where people have conceived on both schedules. I am worried about my age too 40 isn't old but the eggs don't think so lol


----------



## lilrojo

I get that Faither.. i hear you need to relax all the time.. annoying.. :/

I asked my dr if it would help me to o earlier cuz i didnt o till cd 22 last month.. on 50 days 5-9... so im hopefull to o earlier.. 

I have noticed my af is a lot lighter.. what about you ladies.. see any changes... 

Im only 26.. so im young enough yet.. 

ekks earlier makes more... :p


----------



## nessaw

Sorry faither.x


----------



## AlliCat

So my first round of 100mg Clomid 5-9 didn't work. My progesterone was at 1.1 before Clomid and just got the call that it only went up to 1.2. The doctor is going to call me about another round at some point... Any idea on what will come next?


----------



## lilrojo

hmm not sure allicat... 

I would say they will prob up your dose.. but not sure.. and maybe supplement with progesterone..


----------



## faither2003

Hi again..just found Mindgames that started this thread in another thread...she got her BFP on March 5th! :happydance: I am happy for her but don't know how I found it...tundralife was in that thread also...her good luck will rub off on us I am sure!!


----------



## lilrojo

aww that is great to hear.. hope we can all follow soon.. :)


----------



## AlliCat

AlliCat said:


> So my first round of 100mg Clomid 5-9 didn't work. My progesterone was at 1.1 before Clomid and just got the call that it only went up to 1.2. The doctor is going to call me about another round at some point... Any idea on what will come next?

Talked to my doctor and gonna start my 2nd round of Clomid at 150mg and not sure what days I will be on this time as I was on 5-9 last cycle. I can't believe I am saying this but I hope AF comes soon so I can get started on this round!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thats good Allicat... i took it 5-9 last month.. and this month were trying 3-7... 

im on cd 6 today so about done.. fxed it works.. 

no progesterone yet for you Alli...


----------



## AlliCat

lilrojo said:


> Thats good Allicat... i took it 5-9 last month.. and this month were trying 3-7...
> 
> im on cd 6 today so about done.. fxed it works..
> 
> no progesterone yet for you Alli...

The only thing I have been prescribed for my low progesterone is Clomid. I haven't been prescribed or used suppositories, injections, etc... Is that what you mean?


----------



## lilrojo

Yep thats what i meant... 

Thats what my dr is doing to for my progesterone.. I have an luteal phase defect.. and dr is hoping the clomid fixes it..


----------



## AlliCat

lilrojo said:


> Yep thats what i meant...
> 
> Thats what my dr is doing to for my progesterone.. I have an luteal phase defect.. and dr is hoping the clomid fixes it..

I gotcha. What was your progesterone level at your last test? I had a 1.2 on the 8th of this month. Apparently I don't ovulate every month and hoping Clomid is all I will need.


----------



## lilrojo

I dont get my levels checked.. as of yet.. i suppose if things dont happen i may.. though next cycle were supplementing with progesterone if i need it.. my lp is only 9 days.. so something isnt going right.. 

But i dont do the extra testing as my insurance wont cover it..


----------



## AlliCat

lilrojo said:


> I dont get my levels checked.. as of yet.. i suppose if things dont happen i may.. though next cycle were supplementing with progesterone if i need it.. my lp is only 9 days.. so something isnt going right..
> 
> But i dont do the extra testing as my insurance wont cover it..

I don't know what my lp is, never have and don't really know how/if you figure it out. My gyno hasn't talked about supplementing yet. I am curious as to when AF will come this cycle with the Clomid. I am wanting it to come soon so I cen get started with the Clomid again soon. Is it possible that I haven't ovulated but still will this cycle? How often do people ovulate late and day 21 progesterone isn't accurate..?


----------



## lilrojo

what cd are you on now... hmm never had a day 21 test so not sure on if they are accurate or not.. 

Do you do opks at all or no.. 

your lp is the time from when you ovulate to when your af starts..


----------



## AlliCat

lilrojo said:


> what cd are you on now... hmm never had a day 21 test so not sure on if they are accurate or not..
> 
> Do you do opks at all or no..
> 
> your lp is the time from when you ovulate to when your af starts..

I am on CD25 today. I did do an opk for the first time and I got a light pink line but my progesterone level is only a 1.2 so Dr. says I didn't ovulate as of CD21. I guess I don't have the info I need to get a proper lp.


----------



## lilrojo

Hmm did you opks through out your whole cycle.. you should start opks 3 days after finishing clomid.. then continue till you get your positive.. and in my opinion there could still be a chance of oing.. I o'ed cd 24 with my daughter..


----------



## AlliCat

lilrojo said:


> Hmm did you opks through out your whole cycle.. you should start opks 3 days after finishing clomid.. then continue till you get your positive.. and in my opinion there could still be a chance of oing.. I o'ed cd 24 with my daughter..

No, I just did the one and got the faint line but it must have been false because of my day 21 results and I am hoping there is still a chance I could O, but if I am not going to I just want AF to come and wipe the slate clean so hubby and I can start over asap. Were you on Clomid the cycle you had your daughter and O'ed on CD 24?


----------



## lilrojo

No I wasnt.. last month was the first time i had clomid.. 

I got preg first cycle with my daughter.. almost 4 years ago now.. and my son took longer.. I got pregnant when my daughter was 13 months old first cycle but miscarried at 12 weeks.. and tried for 5 months got preg and miscarried again at 5 weeks, again got pregnant the next month and now have my son... 

SInce having my son my cycles has gone to shit.. so here i am month 5 of ttc.. month 2 of clomid.. 

I would say to either test with opks or when does af normally come.. is she due soon.. its hard to say since you dont opk or chart.. I would def use opks next cycle.. :)


----------



## AlliCat

lilrojo said:


> No I wasnt.. last month was the first time i had clomid..
> 
> I got preg first cycle with my daughter.. almost 4 years ago now.. and my son took longer.. I got pregnant when my daughter was 13 months old first cycle but miscarried at 12 weeks.. and tried for 5 months got preg and miscarried again at 5 weeks, again got pregnant the next month and now have my son...
> 
> SInce having my son my cycles has gone to shit.. so here i am month 5 of ttc.. month 2 of clomid..
> 
> I would say to either test with opks or when does af normally come.. is she due soon.. its hard to say since you dont opk or chart.. I would def use opks next cycle.. :)

Before Clomid AF usually came on the 16th give or take a few days in either direction. Not sure if Clomid will make it later... I plan on using them more religiously next cycle. Debating wether hubby and I should keep BD'ing as if I haven't ovulated yet...?!?!


----------



## jodspods

Hi ladies,

Sorry to but it!! I've just got my clomid prescribed today and looking to hear your stories (ill have a read through the thread).

I'm currently cd12 and had an HSG yesterday which was clear. I was pregnant but didn't know when I had the first one carried out and had a mc and have been TTC ever since. 

I have been spotting from 8dpo since my mc and wondered if anyone else has experienced this and did the clomid help?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Lovelylace

Hello guys this was my first time on Clomid 100 mg CD 2-6. I have officially ovulated was really hoping for an earlier date on ovulation day but didn't really do too much of a difference I normally ovulate between CD 17-21. But, did notice a lot more follies on the meds than not so hopefully we have a better chance. 

Right now just in the tww started the progesterone..


Shhhh I have already been poas! Lol.


----------



## Lovelylace

faither2003 said:


> Hi! I am on CD 4 but took Clomid for the first time last month and did start with 100 mg. Boy, did my ovaries hurt..both of them! The only real side effects I had was hotflashes. I am taking it 5-9 at night since I heard it helps with side effects to take it at night. I hope this month is the month though! I hate pills and with all my vitamins, I feel like a walking medicine cabinet! hehe Good luck to you and keep in touch!

I agree the hot flashes where the only problem I had and poor hubby I made freeze at night because I would soak the sheets from sweating. Can't really complain I BCE heard worse symptoms than that. I was terrified I.would turn in to a Bitch or something also my sex drive sky rocketed.


----------



## Lovelylace

Mindgames- Congratulations on your BFP I wish you the best.


----------



## lilrojo

OH my goodness.. i was sweating like a freak like last lol.. i woke up and my shirt was all wet.. gross lol.. will be worth it in the end.. :)

HOpe your all doing well.. tonight is my last night on clomid :) wahoo.. bring on the ttc :)


----------



## tundralife2

faither2003 said:


> Hi again..just found Mindgames that started this thread in another thread...she got her BFP on March 5th! :happydance: I am happy for her but don't know how I found it...tundralife was in that thread also...her good luck will rub off on us I am sure!!

well faither! I am so disappointed. As you know, i went on vacation but before I did I got a positive OPK on a Monday but we BD on Friday, Saturday, Sunday and even monday. Anyways, I would have ovulated from Monday-Wed (not really sure how to tell when I did) I got sick on my vacation from a UTI so I went to the urgent care and had a urine test done. I told the dr that I have been on clomid so if she prescribed me something it needs to be something I can take being pregnant. So she did a serum pregnancy test and it was negative. I'm not supposed to start AF until March 20-21. So do you think I would be too early? I really thought that we had gotten it right this time. Oh and I did see mindgames on the other thread where she said she got her BFP.  How are you btw Faither? I am sitting at the airport in houston TX making my way slowly back to AK


----------



## lilrojo

Aww sooo sorry about the UTI tundra.. hope it clears up fast.. 

Done with clomid.. wahoo.. now to wait till sat to start testing.. :) cd8 today


----------



## AlliCat

Still waiting for AF after my first round of 100mgs Clomid days 5-9. Day 21 bloodwork said that I didn't ovulate and went up from 1.1 without Clomid to first round of Clomid of 1.2. I started cramping this morning when I got up but no AF, been cramping on and off all day. Could this be ovulation and it is just late? Want my body to make up it's mind so that I can start my next round of Clomid if need be at 150mgs days 5-9.


----------



## lilrojo

i suppose its a possibility.. its hard to say, maybe buy some opks, or just dtd.. sometimes that brings on af for me.. lol


----------



## AlliCat

lilrojo said:


> i suppose its a possibility.. its hard to say, maybe buy some opks, or just dtd.. sometimes that brings on af for me.. lol

Yes, BDing has brought AF on for me before as well...


----------



## Wubbles81

So I am now on cd 29 which I know isn't crazy late but I usually run on a 26 day cycle. I have sore breasts and my nipples get a burning sensation I am crampy, and tired (however I think that is due to my 7 year old having her tonsils out and I am keeping an ear out for her in the night). I did have a negative hcg on cd 18. And a neg pee test yesterday. What do you think???? I hate getting my hopes up!!


----------



## lilrojo

Clomid I have heard can affect your cycle length.. so you just have to wait it out... do you know what dpo you are ?


----------



## Wubbles81

No my OB told me not to test and be more relaxed this month, which I'm not sure worked because I have no clue when I o'ed. I'm not going to test again until Monday.


----------



## lilrojo

Well thats kinda crazy... for your dr to tell you not to test.. 

Keep us updated.. fxed for you :)


----------



## nessaw

My fert doc told me not to use cbfm after the first month. Sod that is what I say!! Cd 10 still highs on cbfm. Can feel the old ovaries warming up-pressure growing down there! Good luck.x


----------



## tundralife2

nessaw said:


> My fert doc told me not to use cbfm after the first month. Sod that is what I say!! Cd 10 still highs on cbfm. Can feel the old ovaries warming up-pressure growing down there! Good luck.x

why do you think youir dr told you not to use it?


----------



## faither2003

Hello everone! Yes, i am still lurking..hehe!!
I am sorry Tundra for the UI...I think it is early for you even for blood test to show anything...so keep your chin up and big hugs! 
I am currently CD 5 (9 more days until O) and started 3rd round of clomid last night (100 mg)...I think I am only going to be testing and charting until O then not doing anything else..no temping or symptom watching, (I have even started drinking my caffienated coffee again!) hehe Me and the hubby are also getting away for the weekend and no temping or 'baby' worrying...so it will be nice..might even have some drinks..but I don't drink so 1 beer will knock me for a loop!! This is my 7 cycle TTC and it is getting to me..absolutely hate BFN! So I am getting tired....but will try our hardest this month and then take a break...3rd times a charm right??? :hugs: to everyone and good luck girls!!! 
Oh and before I started Clomid my progesterone was only a 3.4 now the last 2 months it has been 29.7 and 32.5...so it has helped me in that aspect greatly! :hugs: again!


----------



## nessaw

Tundra she specifically said once e know I ov from first cd21 test that I wasn't to obsess over dates. But there's no way I'm not going to check and make sure we'rr dtd at the right time then I know we tried everything.


----------



## Lovelylace

Well I have two lines on my wondo Hpt last nifty and today just kinda Leary since I had 100 bad tests last month and had to email them to send me a 100 tests back diffrent lot number I did use 10 prior to ovulation no second line til yesterday so we will see. Not really being hopeful had ny heart broke to many times.


----------



## Wubbles81

Still no AF, I was going to wait until Monday to test again but of course I couldn't wait. So I tested today and got another BFN. OMG my boobs are sore!


----------



## nessaw

Lovely I really hope this is it for u. Fingers crossed.

Wubbles sorry about bfn. Maybe too early?


----------



## tundralife2

well AF is due tomorrow or at least by Tuesday of this week. I am not having the major cramps that i usually have but am cramping a little. I don't have any HPT here but I used my CBD ovulation test last night. Of course it was negative but I read that some pregnant women have tested positive on those when they were pregnant. I'm not sure about the digital tests as it's a little more specific, i think. Not sure about that. Anways, I don't feel any symptoms other than all the discharge but I don't know I can judge that as a sign. I will update you guys!! If I don't start by wednesday, I will def be testing.


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck tundra.. :)

Im on cd11.. waiting for ovulation.. and dtd.. :) neg opks yet..


----------



## AlliCat

Took Clomid 100mgs 5-9 this cycle for the first time then went and got my day 21 blood work and my progesterone was only at a 1.2 meaning I hadn't ovulated. I think I ovulated late but am not sure. I usually get my period on or around the 16th of every month which is a 28 to 32 day cycle. Does Clomid lengthen my cycle? If so how long does it make it? At this point I am getting anxious as I want to start my next round of Clomid 150mgs days 5-9. Help....


----------



## Wubbles81

Thanks neesaw but I don't think it's too early, I usually run a 26 day cycle but now I am on cd 31. Lots cramping still sore boobs but still getting bfn. Oh well not much I can do but wait it out.


----------



## tundralife2

AlliCat said:


> Took Clomid 100mgs 5-9 this cycle for the first time then went and got my day 21 blood work and my progesterone was only at a 1.2 meaning I hadn't ovulated. I think I ovulated late but am not sure. I usually get my period on or around the 16th of every month which is a 28 to 32 day cycle. Does Clomid lengthen my cycle? If so how long does it make it? At this point I am getting anxious as I want to start my next round of Clomid 150mgs days 5-9. Help....

allicat- not really sure if clomid lengthens your cycle or not but I do know that my 2nd month on it my period was over a week late and when I finally started it was pure hell!! I usually get really heavy and hard cramps but these had me crying and if I could imagine what miscarriage cramps felt like it would have been them. I took HPT and they were all negative so I knew I wasn't preggers. I think the clomid was just into my system and needed some adjusting to it. I finished my 3rd round on Feb 23rd. I o'd around cd 16 or 17 with clomid which would have been on march 5 or 6th. I am now waiting on AF. I had a blood test on Wed March 13 but it would have only put me 8 or 9 DPO. I am thinking though that if I were preggers I think the blood test would have picked up. I think that some ladies O later on Clomid which can essentially push your cycles longer days because of our luteal phases but that would be a great question for your doctor. I know that wasn't much help. I can add that my periods were about 28-29 days without fail and since starting clomid they have now been 31-32 days.


----------



## tundralife2

Lovelylace said:


> Well I have two lines on my wondo Hpt last nifty and today just kinda Leary since I had 100 bad tests last month and had to email them to send me a 100 tests back diffrent lot number I did use 10 prior to ovulation no second line til yesterday so we will see. Not really being hopeful had ny heart broke to many times.

baby dust!! good luck to you!!


----------



## AlliCat

tundralife2 said:


> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> Took Clomid 100mgs 5-9 this cycle for the first time then went and got my day 21 blood work and my progesterone was only at a 1.2 meaning I hadn't ovulated. I think I ovulated late but am not sure. I usually get my period on or around the 16th of every month which is a 28 to 32 day cycle. Does Clomid lengthen my cycle? If so how long does it make it? At this point I am getting anxious as I want to start my next round of Clomid 150mgs days 5-9. Help....
> 
> allicat- not really sure if clomid lengthens your cycle or not but I do know that my 2nd month on it my period was over a week late and when I finally started it was pure hell!! I usually get really heavy and hard cramps but these had me crying and if I could imagine what miscarriage cramps felt like it would have been them. I took HPT and they were all negative so I knew I wasn't preggers. I think the clomid was just into my system and needed some adjusting to it. I finished my 3rd round on Feb 23rd. I o'd around cd 16 or 17 with clomid which would have been on march 5 or 6th. I am now waiting on AF. I had a blood test on Wed March 13 but it would have only put me 8 or 9 DPO. I am thinking though that if I were preggers I think the blood test would have picked up. I think that some ladies O later on Clomid which can essentially push your cycles longer days because of our luteal phases but that would be a great question for your doctor. I know that wasn't much help. I can add that my periods were about 28-29 days without fail and since starting clomid they have now been 31-32 days.Click to expand...

Oh great, I am not looking forward to that much pain... I am day 30 today... My periods since being off the pill I hardly bleed, have no pain at all, and it only lasts 2-3 days. I am not looking forward to the pain you mentioned after not having any and hardly a period. My day 21 blood progesterone work up was only a 1.2 but hubby and I have been BDing every other day since in case O was to come late so as of my periods before coming on or around the 16th of every month I am only a day late but feeling no cramps are anything at all. My nipples appeared swollen for a few day like a week ago and a bit sore but fine now. With you saying that it extended you to 31-32 days after being on a 28-29 day cycle is I think the situation I am in... Hoping if I did ovulate late hubby and I caught it and maybe we could have conceived. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed....


----------



## Lovelylace

I did 100 mg this was my first month and I had no pain on Clomid just Hpt flashes and sweating


----------



## nessaw

Got my peak this morning on cbfm on cd13. Bring it on!!


----------



## lilrojo

good luck neesaw :)

Im on cd 12.. waiting still ..


----------



## tundralife2

AlliCat said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> Took Clomid 100mgs 5-9 this cycle for the first time then went and got my day 21 blood work and my progesterone was only at a 1.2 meaning I hadn't ovulated. I think I ovulated late but am not sure. I usually get my period on or around the 16th of every month which is a 28 to 32 day cycle. Does Clomid lengthen my cycle? If so how long does it make it? At this point I am getting anxious as I want to start my next round of Clomid 150mgs days 5-9. Help....
> 
> allicat- not really sure if clomid lengthens your cycle or not but I do know that my 2nd month on it my period was over a week late and when I finally started it was pure hell!! I usually get really heavy and hard cramps but these had me crying and if I could imagine what miscarriage cramps felt like it would have been them. I took HPT and they were all negative so I knew I wasn't preggers. I think the clomid was just into my system and needed some adjusting to it. I finished my 3rd round on Feb 23rd. I o'd around cd 16 or 17 with clomid which would have been on march 5 or 6th. I am now waiting on AF. I had a blood test on Wed March 13 but it would have only put me 8 or 9 DPO. I am thinking though that if I were preggers I think the blood test would have picked up. I think that some ladies O later on Clomid which can essentially push your cycles longer days because of our luteal phases but that would be a great question for your doctor. I know that wasn't much help. I can add that my periods were about 28-29 days without fail and since starting clomid they have now been 31-32 days.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh great, I am not looking forward to that much pain... I am day 30 today... My periods since being off the pill I hardly bleed, have no pain at all, and it only lasts 2-3 days. I am not looking forward to the pain you mentioned after not having any and hardly a period. My day 21 blood progesterone work up was only a 1.2 but hubby and I have been BDing every other day since in case O was to come late so as of my periods before coming on or around the 16th of every month I am only a day late but feeling no cramps are anything at all. My nipples appeared swollen for a few day like a week ago and a bit sore but fine now. With you saying that it extended you to 31-32 days after being on a 28-29 day cycle is I think the situation I am in... Hoping if I did ovulate late hubby and I caught it and maybe we could have conceived. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed....Click to expand...

FXD for you!! Keep in mind that not everyone experiences the same side effects with the clomid. I experience cramping anyways but I think that since taking the clomid personally they worsened on the 2nd round. My first and 3rd time was okay though. I am not having much cramping and AF is due between today and Wednesday. Not testing unless I don't start by the weekend. Your symptoms sound promising. Are you going to test or wait it out? Is this your first round of clomid?


----------



## tundralife2

nessaw said:


> Got my peak this morning on cbfm on cd13. Bring it on!!

good luck neesaw!! Hope its your month!!


----------



## tundralife2

lilrojo said:


> Good luck tundra.. :)
> 
> Im on cd11.. waiting for ovulation.. and dtd.. :) neg opks yet..

thank you lilrojo--when do you usually O? and how are you testing?


----------



## tundralife2

Lovelylace said:


> I did 100 mg this was my first month and I had no pain on Clomid just Hpt flashes and sweating

hey lovelylace! Have you tested again? Just wondering what you found out. FXD


----------



## AlliCat

tundralife2 said:


> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> Took Clomid 100mgs 5-9 this cycle for the first time then went and got my day 21 blood work and my progesterone was only at a 1.2 meaning I hadn't ovulated. I think I ovulated late but am not sure. I usually get my period on or around the 16th of every month which is a 28 to 32 day cycle. Does Clomid lengthen my cycle? If so how long does it make it? At this point I am getting anxious as I want to start my next round of Clomid 150mgs days 5-9. Help....
> 
> allicat- not really sure if clomid lengthens your cycle or not but I do know that my 2nd month on it my period was over a week late and when I finally started it was pure hell!! I usually get really heavy and hard cramps but these had me crying and if I could imagine what miscarriage cramps felt like it would have been them. I took HPT and they were all negative so I knew I wasn't preggers. I think the clomid was just into my system and needed some adjusting to it. I finished my 3rd round on Feb 23rd. I o'd around cd 16 or 17 with clomid which would have been on march 5 or 6th. I am now waiting on AF. I had a blood test on Wed March 13 but it would have only put me 8 or 9 DPO. I am thinking though that if I were preggers I think the blood test would have picked up. I think that some ladies O later on Clomid which can essentially push your cycles longer days because of our luteal phases but that would be a great question for your doctor. I know that wasn't much help. I can add that my periods were about 28-29 days without fail and since starting clomid they have now been 31-32 days.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh great, I am not looking forward to that much pain... I am day 30 today... My periods since being off the pill I hardly bleed, have no pain at all, and it only lasts 2-3 days. I am not looking forward to the pain you mentioned after not having any and hardly a period. My day 21 blood progesterone work up was only a 1.2 but hubby and I have been BDing every other day since in case O was to come late so as of my periods before coming on or around the 16th of every month I am only a day late but feeling no cramps are anything at all. My nipples appeared swollen for a few day like a week ago and a bit sore but fine now. With you saying that it extended you to 31-32 days after being on a 28-29 day cycle is I think the situation I am in... Hoping if I did ovulate late hubby and I caught it and maybe we could have conceived. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed....Click to expand...
> 
> FXD for you!! Keep in mind that not everyone experiences the same side effects with the clomid. I experience cramping anyways but I think that since taking the clomid personally they worsened on the 2nd round. My first and 3rd time was okay though. I am not having much cramping and AF is due between today and Wednesday. Not testing unless I don't start by the weekend. Your symptoms sound promising. Are you going to test or wait it out? Is this your first round of clomid?Click to expand...

Yes, first round. I am debating wether I should test or not. I will most likely end up to next week if AF doesn't arrive. If it does I start my 2nd round at 150mgs days 5-9.


----------



## lilrojo

tundra- well before clomid i was oing around cd19/20... first round of clomid-cd22... this month i took clomid cd3-7 so hoping to o earlier around cd18 again.. 

Im using cbdigis, and ic cheapies.. and charting.. :) and checking my cm


----------



## Lovelylace

tundralife2 said:


> Lovelylace said:
> 
> 
> I did 100 mg this was my first month and I had no pain on Clomid just Hpt flashes and sweating
> 
> hey lovelylace! Have you tested again? Just wondering what you found out. FXDClick to expand...

 FRER negative not even an indent. And, the only thing getting lines is the Wondfo Hpt with urine (my urine only). I tried blood on it, blood and saline nothing. Just my urine causing lines.

So, I don't know what to think. I do have lots of symptoms but not sure if that's from the Clomid or what since this is first cycle on any medications.

I will keep testing


----------



## AlliCat

My gyno has never mentioned to me that I could be or am under weight. My family has been pointing it out a lot lately. Is my weight effecting my progesterone? Did my gyno jump the gun by putting me on Clomid and not mentioning my weight? I am 27 years old, 5 ft 7in tall and 119.4lbs. What do you all think...? If you agree is there a pre-made shake/smoothie or anything that would be safe and effective in gaining healthy weight.

Currentlly 2 days late after my first Clomid round 100ms days 5-9.


----------



## lilrojo

Alli i would talk to your dr about the issues your having... he/she will know whats best.. :)


----------



## Wubbles81

So for the last couple of days I have had extreme cramping and, finally today when I wipe there is blood. There isn't even enough to hit a pad. I am hoping it gets stronger. I have never really had to worry about tracking my day one other than giving me estimates on when I should "o". For my first round of clomid I had a strong start to my AF but this month ..... I don't know should I count this as day one? I want to make sure I am taking the clomid on the right days. Help!!!!


----------



## Lovelylace

https://i47.tinypic.com/2z70q46.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/nqxw82.jpg
https://i45.tinypic.com/358q3vr.jpg

1st test two days ago FMU

2nd test yesterday FMU

3rd today FMU

4th today afternoon 7 hour hold


----------



## faither2003

Lovelylace said:


> https://i47.tinypic.com/2z70q46.jpg
> https://i48.tinypic.com/nqxw82.jpg
> https://i45.tinypic.com/358q3vr.jpg
> 
> 1st test two days ago FMU
> 
> 2nd test yesterday FMU
> 
> 3rd today FMU
> 
> 4th today afternoon 7 hour hold

According to your signature this means these are positive?? :happydance: Congratulations!!! I am very excited for you!!! Super Sticky Baby Dust to you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lovelylace

I had positive blood work today, now just got to make sure betas keep going up.


----------



## faither2003

Hello everyone!! Update...currently on CD 10 and hardly any O pains but getting headaches starting this morning..cm has been abundant, and a few hotflashes..100 mg 5-9...should ovulate this weekend. Vacation last weekend was great! So will DTD Friday, Sat, Sun and Monday....I hope it works this time for all of us!!! :thumbup:


----------



## faither2003

Lovelylace said:


> I had positive blood work today, now just got to make sure betas keep going up.

I am sooo excited for you!!!! OMG!!!! I am also so jealous (but in a good way!)...maybe you will be good luck for all of us!!! big :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks for the update faither..

My update:

Well im cd14.. got my high today on my cb digital advanced opk.. so just been dtd everyother day.. but may start every night tonight.. should o in the next 3-4 days i think.. :) will keep you all posted.. have had lots of watery cm.. waiting for the ewcm to start up.. im guessing tomorrow or friday :)

Good luck

Lovely congrats :) hope to join you soon :)


----------



## lilrojo

My chart & opk
 



Attached Files:







cycle 2 cd14.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 3









ch.png
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tundralife2

Lovelylace said:


> I had positive blood work today, now just got to make sure betas keep going up.

congrats!!!


----------



## Lovelylace

lilrojo said:


> My chart & opk

You better baby dance tonight look at that chart


----------



## nessaw

Hey ladies.

Fab news lovely.

Updates looking gd.

Afm cd15 peak on cbfm cd 13 + 14 so 1dpo. I hate the tww!!

Gd luck everyone.x


----------



## tundralife2

hey nessaw!! It will go by quickly, trust me....I'm almost out of mine. AF due by tomorrow---if not, testing on Fri or Sat


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck neesaw.. :)


----------



## Wubbles81

Congrats ladies!!!! That's so exciting. Well AF showed up full force for me today, but staying positive. No more weird spotting, I can start my next round in two days. Hopefully I get lucky this round!


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry about af wubbles.. fxed for this next cycle..


----------



## Lovelylace

sorry wubbles I hate that dang thing. Big hugs hunny.


----------



## AlliCat

5 days late as of tonight after my first round of 100mgs Clomid days 5-9. Day 21 blood work showed my progesterone at only a 1.2, hoping I ovulated late and I will get my BFP this month...


----------



## tundralife2

sorry wubbles AF got you. Maybe next cycle will be it!

Allicat- Are you planning on testing?


----------



## AlliCat

tundralife2 said:


> sorry wubbles AF got you. Maybe next cycle will be it!
> 
> Allicat- Are you planning on testing?

Tested this morning... BFN.....Going on 6 days today without AF...


----------



## nessaw

Sorry about af wubbles.

Sorry alli about the bfn. Like u said maybe late ov?


----------



## lilrojo

I agree hopefully a late ovulation Ali.. :)


----------



## AlliCat

AF finally arrived after my first round on 100mgs Clomid days 5-9. It is by far the most painful period I have had to date. Now trying to figure out of this is my day 1 or not to start 150mgs Clomid days 5-9... What is the rule of thumb when it comes to cycle days and starting Clomid on the right day? I might have done it wrong this past cycle.

At least now I have a clean slate and am not in limbo.


----------



## lilrojo

Got my positive opk today ... cd17 :) tww starts on monday..


----------



## Wubbles81

AlliCat said:


> AF finally arrived after my first round on 100mgs Clomid days 5-9. It is by far the most painful period I have had to date. Now trying to figure out of this is my day 1 or not to start 150mgs Clomid days 5-9... What is the rule of thumb when it comes to cycle days and starting Clomid on the right day? I might have done it wrong this past cycle.
> 
> At least now I have a clean slate and am not in limbo.

I hear ya! That`s how I was feeling. I was so late getting AF and when she finally showed up I spotted for a few days first. Then I finally got a decent flow. I asked a g/f of mine who is also ttc and her obgyn and fert. doc told her day one is the first day of actual flow. The only difference is my period was really light, and only lasted like 2 1/2 days. I did have extremly painful cramps though.

Good luck this round!


----------



## faither2003

lilrojo said:


> Got my positive opk today ... cd17 :) tww starts on monday..

Congrats!! I am on cd 13 and positive opk today also!!! :happydance: Good luck woman and get busy!! hehe FX'd!!!


----------



## AlliCat

Wubbles81 said:


> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> AF finally arrived after my first round on 100mgs Clomid days 5-9. It is by far the most painful period I have had to date. Now trying to figure out of this is my day 1 or not to start 150mgs Clomid days 5-9... What is the rule of thumb when it comes to cycle days and starting Clomid on the right day? I might have done it wrong this past cycle.
> 
> At least now I have a clean slate and am not in limbo.
> 
> I hear ya! That`s how I was feeling. I was so late getting AF and when she finally showed up I spotted for a few days first. Then I finally got a decent flow. I asked a g/f of mine who is also ttc and her obgyn and fert. doc told her day one is the first day of actual flow. The only difference is my period was really light, and only lasted like 2 1/2 days. I did have extremly painful cramps though.
> 
> Good luck this round!Click to expand...

So should this be my day one or wait to see if it gets heavier then go from there? Cuz I started this morning and the past 2 times I have used the restroom it seems to have stopped.


----------



## lilrojo

Ahh you too faither.. :) good luck..


----------



## Wubbles81

AlliCat said:


> Wubbles81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> AF finally arrived after my first round on 100mgs Clomid days 5-9. It is by far the most painful period I have had to date. Now trying to figure out of this is my day 1 or not to start 150mgs Clomid days 5-9... What is the rule of thumb when it comes to cycle days and starting Clomid on the right day? I might have done it wrong this past cycle.
> 
> At least now I have a clean slate and am not in limbo.
> 
> I hear ya! That`s how I was feeling. I was so late getting AF and when she finally showed up I spotted for a few days first. Then I finally got a decent flow. I asked a g/f of mine who is also ttc and her obgyn and fert. doc told her day one is the first day of actual flow. The only difference is my period was really light, and only lasted like 2 1/2 days. I did have extremly painful cramps though.
> 
> Good luck this round!Click to expand...
> 
> So should this be my day one or wait to see if it gets heavier then go from there? Cuz I started this morning and the past 2 times I have used the restroom it seems to have stopped.Click to expand...


Hmmm I don't know, I know how you feel being worried about making sure you take the clomid on the right day. Maybe try calling your clinic and see what they say.... Good luck.


----------



## tundralife2

Good luck faither and lilrojo!!! Go get busy and BD!! hehehe


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks tundra.. I'm actually in the tww now.. so no more bding now unless for fun.. im 2dpo :)

How its going for you tundra where are you in your cycle.. 

Faither what about you :)


----------



## tundralife2

I am actually CD5 and supposed to start clomid today but I'm not taking it this cycle. Stepping out of this race. I can't handle this month. I went to the dr here on base yesterday to try and get a referal since I'm already pushing 40 years old as of August and I don't have time to play. They finally told me that the blood work I had done in Dec was good but I had a low LH level when they did that hormone test. Not really sure if that matters because I was getting positive OPK's?? Anyways, I will do the OPK's just because I do want a baby but I can't handle the clomid crazy pills again this month lol. My poor DH is freaking out too because he says too much pressure to perform~~

Can't wait to here the outcome of your TWW. That's always exciting to be in that window. I'll be there before I know it.


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Im sorry to hear.. ttc is very stressful and emotional.. hope a break does you good and you get a natural bfp :)


----------



## tundralife2

lilrojo said:


> Aww Im sorry to hear.. ttc is very stressful and emotional.. hope a break does you good and you get a natural bfp :)

thanks lilrojo--it's okay honestly. I will start checking my OPK next week this time just to see if I get a positive. i never used those until the last 2 cycles I had anyways and I was on Clomid so I did not know if I ovulated without it. I didn't go get my prescription of the clomid this cycle so it's already too late to change my mind anyways. 

A natural BFP would be awesome!! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

You should try charting.. use a bbt thermometer and take your temp everyday same time.. I tried it this month to confirm ovulation and I got my confirmation today after 3 high temps in a row.. just a thought.. 

fxed for you.. 

How is everyone else


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. Good luck on ur cycles. 

Tundra I had a similar thought that if this cycle doesn't work I might skip the next. Hoping u get a natural bfp.

Afm 8 dpo. Trying not to think about symptoms. I seem to do really well ignoring them the first wk of 2ww just when it gets to this ppint and I start getting my hopes up. We'll see!


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck neesaw.. :)

im 3dpo :)


----------



## faither2003

Hello everyone! I have had the screwiest(?) cycle this month...got my positive opk on the 23rd but no temp shift!! o.k...my temp went up a whole 
.2 degrees this morning...it has been 4 days since I had +OPK!! I did start DHEA last week but it was over the counter and only 25 mg...didn't think it would effect stuff that fast if it was it...oh and now that I'm sort of sure I O'd last night, my hubby has been sick for the last 2 nights! So it will be a miracle if this cycle works but it is kind of nice not having to worry about it..maybe taking this month off...now to focus on the wieght gain I have acquired since being on Clomid! about 10 lbs. now....YUCK! Good luck ladies and anxiously waiting for news! :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

So am 10 dpo and have been v v v thirsty since 8 dpo. Am sure its not in my mind. Can it be the clomid? I didn't have it last month.


----------



## esah

nessaw said:


> So am 10 dpo and have been v v v thirsty since 8 dpo. Am sure its not in my mind. Can it be the clomid? I didn't have it last month.

I think so. Clomid makes me really thirsty (same w/ progesterone).


----------



## nessaw

It made my v thirsty just after I took it the last 2 months but not after ov. We'll see...


----------



## lilrojo

Neesaw have you tested yet?


----------



## Lovelylace

It makes me actually drink water I hate water but I chug it on Clomid. I am sweating so bad this time hubby and I had to shower before work this morning. Last month wasn't that bad!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Lovely I think it gets worse the longer your on it.. cuz this month was bad for me too.. worse symptoms.. hopefully though you get your bfp.. 

I cant wait to test.. lol im itching too.. but only 5dpo


----------



## Lovelylace

Thats when I started testing got my first positive at .


----------



## lilrojo

Lol I think I would die if I had a positive now


----------



## nessaw

Did test yest but bfn. Been to see dr google and lots seem to have before positives but now your all saying it, it must be linked to the clomid. :-(


----------



## Peanut78

Hi ladies, can I join you? :flower:

We are only just starting to ttc #3, but due to a whole host of tests after a year of mid-cycle bleeding (after I stopped bf'ing my youngest) it turns out I'm not ov'ing and have elevated FSH, slightly low AMH and had a thick endometrial lining with a suspected cyst in my lining. I just had a hysteroscopy and D&C on Monday and will be starting clomid on my next cycle. I have my follow-up appointment on Wednesday where we will discuss dose etc. Can I ask you ladies which days of your cycle you took it and at what dose you started? Also, were your cycles monitored? My OB said they would only begin to monitor if nothing was happening... 

:kiss:


----------



## nessaw

Hi peanut. I'm on my second cycle of 100mg cd2-6. I have only had cd21 bloods to check prog levels for 
ovulation. Good luck.x


----------



## lilrojo

HI peanut.. 

Im on my second cycle of clomid, ttc #3.. first cycle I did 50mgs cd 5-9, this cycle I did 100mgs cd 3-7.. 

No monitoring for me either.. insurance doesn't cover it.. and it will get spendy


----------



## AlliCat

Taking my last 3 Clomid 150mgs tonight. When should hubby and I start BDing and how often? Excited but worried about this round...


----------



## lilrojo

Ali I would test with opks.. but my dr tells me cd14 everyother night


----------



## Peanut78

Thanks for the info ladies! Good luck this cycle :thumbup:

Has anyone experienced earlier OV on clomid?


----------



## AlliCat

Has anybody tried taking Robitussin after Clomid to provide and make more abundant and sperm friendly CM? When did you start and did it have the desired effect?


----------



## nessaw

Clomid pushed my ov back from cd9/10 to cd12/13.


----------



## lilrojo

First round clomid pushed my o day back too.. from cd 20 to 23.. 

second brought it up to cd18


----------



## tundralife2

lilrojo said:


> You should try charting.. use a bbt thermometer and take your temp everyday same time.. I tried it this month to confirm ovulation and I got my confirmation today after 3 high temps in a row.. just a thought..
> 
> fxed for you..
> 
> How is everyone else

When do you start taking your temps for the first time? Like the day you start AF or what? I may try that next month. I do realize that the OPK sticks just detect a LH surge but we all have LH in our system and therefore in our urine. I know that BBT is more accurate and can pretty sure detect that you did O but I never knew how to do that or when to start. Thanks for the advice. I am currently CD11.


----------



## lilrojo

This is my first cycle temping.. I waited till I was finished with clomid because clomid can cause higher than normal temps.. but yeah.. you can either do it vaginally or orally.. 

im 8dpo.. at the annoying stage.. lol


----------



## tundralife2

I am so excited for you ladies--Nessaw I can't say that I have been thirsty with clomid, it just makes me act like a severe crazy lady!! ;-) My poor DH made me not take it this cycle just for that reason and besides, I couldn't handle the severe cramping I got with AF from it. It seemed to have made it progressively worse each time I took it. I am hoping for a natural BFP as I am not really worrying this cycle. I am extremely dry still so I may get the preseed this cycle and use it. We shall see what happens. I am going to still use the OPK's though starting on Wednesday. 

FXD for us all!! 

Nessaw & lillrojo--good luck


----------



## nessaw

Am thinking of using preseed next month. Never noticed much ewcm with or without clomid so figure it can't hurt. Got bad back ache tonight so guessing af will show tom.


----------



## Peanut78

nessaw said:


> Am thinking of using preseed next month. Never noticed much ewcm with or without clomid so figure it can't hurt. Got bad back ache tonight so guessing af will show tom.

I used pre-seed both times I conceived in the past :thumbup:


----------



## nessaw

Af showed this eve. They say third times a charm!! Lets hope so.


----------



## lilrojo

so sorry nessaw.. 

I got my bfp today at 9dpo.. hope you all can join me soon


----------



## tundralife2

lilrojo said:


> so sorry nessaw..
> 
> I got my bfp today at 9dpo.. hope you all can join me soon

Lillrojo- congrats on your BFP!! How long were you on clomid? I'm so excited. Seems like we are getting a lot of BFP's this time.


----------



## nessaw

Fantastic news lilrojo. Congrats.x


----------



## Peanut78

Sorry about AF Nessaw :hugs:


----------



## Peanut78

Congrats Lilrojo! :happydance:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi ladies :wave:
Just saw this thread and thought I'd add that I got my :bfp: yesterday on my 4th round of clomid 50mg cd2-6. I was also on metformin 500mg daily.

The stuff does work!!! :thumbup:

:dust: to you all.x


----------



## lilrojo

ahh ready congrats.. were the same lol :)

I was on my second round of clomid.. 100mgs cd 3-7 :)

I have betas today and Friday.. since I have had losses and an early us around 6 weeks


----------



## ready2Bmum

lilrojo said:


> ahh ready congrats.. were the same lol :)
> 
> I was on my second round of clomid.. 100mgs cd 3-7 :)
> 
> I have betas today and Friday.. since I have had losses and an early us around 6 weeks

Congrats to you too!!We'll be moving to the 1st tri forums together! :hugs: 
Im not sure what this beta stuff is, I think it might be only on your side of the world? Im going in friday for the doctor to confirm the pregnancy and I presume she'll take bloods and tell me what to do next?
Im too scared to believe it yet!


----------



## lilrojo

Lol I think were talking on the countdown to preg site lol.. :)

the betas are blood tests to check hcg.. :) not just confirm to make sure levels are doubling like they should.. :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

lilrojo said:


> Lol I think were talking on the countdown to preg site lol.. :)
> 
> the betas are blood tests to check hcg.. :) not just confirm to make sure levels are doubling like they should.. :)

That was you?! small internet world!! :haha:
Ah I see..well betas arent just your side of the world then! lol :haha: 
I imagine Il have all that done friday. Its crazy, I can tell you pretty much everything there is about ttc...but now Im lost! lol. Its all new and exciting again :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

lol yeah I saw your name and was like yeah I think that's the same person :)

Im excited.. I have 2 kids so not all new for me.. but its a great journey.. :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

Ok so you know what to expect. I haven't a clue. Right now I'm just concerned with keeping it in there!!


----------



## lilrojo

lol yeah.. I have had 2 children and 2 miscarriages.. so I know what to expect :)

Just eat healthy take your prenatals.. :)


----------



## Peanut78

Congrats Read2Bmum! :happydance:


----------



## nessaw

Congrats Ready2bmum.x


----------



## lilrojo

How is everyone doing :)


----------



## tundralife2

doing good this friday lillrojo! How about you? How are things coming along?


----------



## lilrojo

I am well.. things are going good.. ics getting darker so that gives me hope :)

I have my first scan in 18 days on april 23rd :)


----------



## tundralife2

That's Awesome! I know everything will be fine! your little bean will stick~~ relax and enjoy your good news. Glad you are sticking around this thread though because some ladies just fall off after they get their BFP's. I like hearing the after stories though and knowing that everything works out for the better for you ladies. It's weird how we all seem to bond just through writing lol


----------



## lilrojo

Im not going anywhere.. till you all get your bfps.. :) no matter how long it takes :)

and thank you.. I am def excited.. 

where are you at in your cycle..


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi ladies, I'm ok now. I was v.upset this morning. Was in with the doc this morning and she won't confirm the pregnancy until next week as I am only 13dpo. She did a test and it was positive but as I'm not "late" yet she has to be careful. I was upset this morning but once I calmed down I realised it was my own fault for going in too early. I'm going back next Tuesday again.


----------



## tundralife2

lilrojo said:


> Im not going anywhere.. till you all get your bfps.. :) no matter how long it takes :)
> 
> and thank you.. I am def excited..
> 
> where are you at in your cycle..

I am CONFUSED is where I'm at lol. I actually got a +OPK last night. I have only BD last Sunday 3/ 31 and again last night. My DH doesn't know I got the +OPK because it seems as if I can get him to BD with me when he doesn't feel the pressure of HAVING to do it. I just didn't think I would get that + this soon so I purposely didn't bd any this week until last night and everything I am reading on when to BD suggests doing it prior to O and alot because of the time it takes the sperm to travel to it's destination. I am wanting to BD tonight too. I am wondering if I will be able to catch that egg dang it! However; I think I probably already ovulated by now. Not really sure since I have the 12-36 hour window after my +OPK but I didn't get to take one until I got home last night around 7 pm.


----------



## tundralife2

ready2Bmum said:


> Hi ladies, I'm ok now. I was v.upset this morning. Was in with the doc this morning and she won't confirm the pregnancy until next week as I am only 13dpo. She did a test and it was positive but as I'm not "late" yet she has to be careful. I was upset this morning but once I calmed down I realised it was my own fault for going in too early. I'm going back next Tuesday again.

that's kind of weird. I'm glad you are feeling better though. You got your positive so that's great and I know everything will work out! You only have a few more days to wait it out for the final final!! Can't wait to hear how it goes on Tuesday. And 13DPO is early but you got a BFP so YAY!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

the sperm don't take long to get to where they are going.. i think your okay yet.. they do say the day before, day of and day after.. 

For myself.. I got my pos opk cd 17, oed cd 18, so we dtd cd 17, 18, and 19.. 

I think you still have a great shot!!


----------



## tundralife2

lilrojo said:


> the sperm don't take long to get to where they are going.. i think your okay yet.. they do say the day before, day of and day after..
> 
> For myself.. I got my pos opk cd 17, oed cd 18, so we dtd cd 17, 18, and 19..
> 
> I think you still have a great shot!!

thanks for letting me know that. How did you know you ACTUALLY O'd on CD18? Because you got your positive on 17 or did you confirm some other way? Last cycle i got a +OPK for about 3 days before it was negative again. That's why I was confused on when I actually did O. I didn't have any bloods to confirm anything. Just curious how you know you did on CD18. You telling me when you BD makes me happy. I did BD last night on my +OPK and will try to get DH to do it again tonight. Not sure I can do it agian tomorrow though lol. I think he's pooped out from work :sleep:


----------



## lilrojo

I charted.. here is my chart.. i thought it would be hard but it was simple.. just wake up take your temp go back to bed lol

then the crosshairs confirm o, after 3 high temps
 



Attached Files:







ch.jpg
File size: 85.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilrojo

I think if you do tonight and try for sat any time you will be well covered..


----------



## tundralife2

I am going to seduce DH in any way I can tonight!!!!!!!!! FXD for me that he will respond lol


----------



## tundralife2

lilrojo said:


> I charted.. here is my chart.. i thought it would be hard but it was simple.. just wake up take your temp go back to bed lol
> 
> then the crosshairs confirm o, after 3 high temps

thanks for sharing your chart. I've never looked at one so I am trying to understand. so on CD17 I see a dip in temp but then on cd18 it started going back up and then a continual rise. So it states you O'd on CD18 because that was the first onset of a rise in your temp after the dip? Or am I dumb and not understanding. :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

nope that's right.. your temp shoots up after you O.. so after the 3 consecutive high temps I got my crosshairs.. which confirmed that I O'ed cd18


----------



## tundralife2

well keep your fingers crossed I get to seduce DH tonight.....!! I got to get the goods lol.


----------



## lilrojo

fxed tundra :)


----------



## tundralife2

thanks lillrojo but DH didn't want to have any part of it. He knew he had to get up at 4 am and went straight to bed. He did make me so mad though. He had to stop by the grocery and get stuff to take to work today and he waited until after 8 pm to go so of course by the time we got home it was around 10 am and it was too late. Oh well, I will try again tonight.


----------



## AlliCat

So I am on day 15 of my cycle after taking Clomid 150mgs days 5-9. What does ovulation feel like? I had some weird pain/pressure/burning in both my left and right sides. I am using opk's but my line doesn't match the color of the control line. Unsure about what I am feeling and wether the opk's are working correctly for me...


----------



## tundralife2

its different for everyone. I was feeling and do feel the same thing like you even before I get my positive OPK but it's usually within 1-3 days after that I get my +OPK. I use the clear blue digital ones so it just shows the smiley faces but they are a bit more expensive than the regular kind. I just never could read those others right.


----------



## nessaw

Alli I have that build up of pressure until the day after my second peak on the cbfm. I have felt the actual ov but the pressure is gone usually in the morning.


----------



## jodspods

Hi ladies,

I've been stalking this thread for a few weeks. I took my first round of clomid 50mg days 2-6 and then had my tracking scan on Friday (day 10). I had one big follicle (22mm) on my left ovary and none on my right. Was told to get bding so we intend to every day over this week. I am using cbfm and I am cd12 today but no peak yet. Does anyone else use cbfm and find it accurate? The nurse said I should O over the weekend so to do bloods a week on Monday but I think it might need to be a week on Tuesday if not the Wednesday at this rate since it needs to be 7 days after O.

Definitely not feeling calm about the whole thing which doesn't help! Only got one pack of sticks left for cbfm so won't be using it again if we need to next month!

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## nessaw

Jodspods I use cbfm and it seems to be accurate like I said above. Mine goes straight into highs on cd6 (it didn't before I was on clomid-I used to have a few lows) then the pressure builds and I have 2 peaks and its gone so I take the high after as 1dpo. Also clomid pushed my ov back from cd9 without to around day 12 with. So it may be that u ov a little later than usual. Good luck.x


----------



## nessaw

Am so pleased I have taken my last lot of clomid before seeing the fert consultant. I hate taking pills and have got bad back ache this cycle. Has any one else experienced really short afs since taking clomid? Mine are now less than 2 days.x


----------



## tundralife2

Yea mine are worse in the way that they feel. I do have horrible painful Af's but since taking clomid they are more terrible and they are only lasting around 2-3 days which is very weird because it was nothing for me to go near a week or at least have the AF discharge after my regular AF. I am not sure if that is common but it sure has happen to me too. Maybe some of the other ladies will comment as well. I am sure as long as we are having regular AF's we are okay though.


----------



## lilrojo

I think you should talk to your dr about your afs.. I think that means your lining is too thin.. maybe you should ask about femara :)


----------



## AlliCat

My opk's yesterday and today have been identical but still pink, not purple. Since they have seemed to have hit a plateau, is this my positive opk? I am not temping.


----------



## lilrojo

alicat can you post a pic?


----------



## nessaw

Lilrojo thats what I'm worried about too. I had a couple of short afs after my mmc but the last couple before clomid were getting back to 3-4 days. I have started taking baby aspirin as I heard that helps with lining.


----------



## nessaw

Finally got my cd21 prog test back for last month. It was 89.31 so up on the 57 from the prev month. However still no baby! At least its a good number and going up. The fert doc only said to do 2 cd21 tests so won't know this months levels.


----------



## tundralife2

i haven't heard the baby aspirin thing nessaw but will look into that today. thanks for posting. I hope our lining isn't too thin. too many other things to worry about than the lining but i'm not taking clomid anymore anyways. I have the prescriptions but just don't want to take for awhile.


----------



## nessaw

I know what u mean. The only reason I took it this month was I agreed 3 cycles with the fert specialist before going back at the start of may. I have more clomid that I could take when/if af shows at end of apr but am not going to. Although it clearly gives me strong ov I don't like the effects and I've been relatively lucky compared to some I've read about.

The baby aspirin is meant to improve blood flow to the uterus and aid implantation. From what I've read some fert docs recommend and some don't. It seems to be recommended for ttc after mc. The way I see it is its such a low dose that it can't hurt. Not that I'm a doctor or telling anyone to take it.


----------



## tundralife2

nessaw said:


> I know what u mean. The only reason I took it this month was I agreed 3 cycles with the fert specialist before going back at the start of may. I have more clomid that I could take when/if af shows at end of apr but am not going to. Although it clearly gives me strong ov I don't like the effects and I've been relatively lucky compared to some I've read about.
> 
> The baby aspirin is meant to improve blood flow to the uterus and aid implantation. From what I've read some fert docs recommend and some don't. It seems to be recommended for ttc after mc. The way I see it is its such a low dose that it can't hurt. Not that I'm a doctor or telling anyone to take it.

Nessaw meant to say earlier that is great news on your progesterone. I still haven't had the 21 day bloods yet and no specialist for me because as I think I have mentioned before we are active duty and have to see the military docs on base. They really do not know what they are doing. I'll just go along with it though. So, I don't think I know why you are on clomid. Do you have PCOS, ovulation problems or what? I was put on it to hopefully make my O stronger. When I did start clomid they did some initial testing with my FSH, LH and something else and everything came back great but I haven't had any 21 day labs to see if I am ovulating or not. I was getting the +OPK and even this month when I didn't even take it. I am thinking my issue is because of the endometriosis and not ovulation problems. I still may try the baby aspirin thing next cycle. It is good for your heart too I've heard.


----------



## tundralife2

AlliCat said:


> My opk's yesterday and today have been identical but still pink, not purple. Since they have seemed to have hit a plateau, is this my positive opk? I am not temping.

I agree with lillrojo, post some pics. I usually keep my OPK's just to compare and it's helpful if you can't read or really determine to get another eye!


----------



## nessaw

I am on it to regulate my cycles. When I first wemt to the gp to start investigating after 6months ttc my cd21 tests came back below 20 (30 is the minimum for ov). Eventually worked out that I ov early around cd9 hence why the levels were low. My cycles were also different lengths each months-22,27,24 days etc. The clomid has pushed the ov back to cd12/13 and noth months have been 26 days long. Hopefully those effects will last after I stop taking it.


----------



## tundralife2

My cycles usually are within a 4 day range of each other used to be clock work at CD29 starting a new cycle. Now it is around 31, 32, 33 or sometimes 34 days. I have a luteal phase lately of 17 days and I have looked on line and this seems to be okay, just means I O later. I am finding by using my OPK's that I O around CD15-17. that time changes obviously by how long my cycles are. It's so crazy how our bodies work. Maybe the clomid is what you needed naturally to get your body into gear. Mine still seems to be working fine since I didn't take it. I guess I will know more when my AF comes again this month. See how my cycle is with round 2 of no clomid. that's early to ovulate but you have short cycles so that would be right. Did your GYN say anything about your periods being that length?


----------



## AlliCat

tundralife2 said:


> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> My opk's yesterday and today have been identical but still pink, not purple. Since they have seemed to have hit a plateau, is this my positive opk? I am not temping.
> 
> I agree with lillrojo, post some pics. I usually keep my OPK's just to compare and it's helpful if you can't read or really determine to get another eye!Click to expand...

How do I post a pic? I have the pic I want to show on my desktop but can't get it on here... It wants a URL...


----------



## lilrojo

Go to go advanced post.. then use the paperclip :)


----------



## AlliCat

Result was the same 2 days in a row. Used 2 tests each time to be sure they were working correctly and if they all showed the same result, which they did... This particular one was yesterday afternoon taken at about 4pm. Also had what I thought to be ovulation pains (pressure, burning) the past 2 days consistantly and on and off today. Hubby and I have been BDing every other day starting on April 2nd (day 11) after Clomid 150mgs days 5-9 ( March 27th- 31).


----------



## tundralife2

looking at the one picture i can see, it doesn't look darker than the control line which is the top line nearest the thumb part. Sorry.


----------



## Peanut78

AlliCat said:


> View attachment 596425
> 
> 
> Result was the same 2 days in a row. Used 2 tests each time to be sure they were working correctly and if they all showed the same result, which they did... This particular one was yesterday afternoon taken at about 4pm. Also had what I thought to be ovulation pains (pressure, burning) the past 2 days consistantly and on and off today. Hubby and I have been BDing every other day starting on April 2nd (day 11) after Clomid 150mgs days 5-9 ( March 27th- 31).

Hi Allicat, is the line o the right the test line? If so, I would say it's a negative as the test line should be as dark or darker than the control line :shrug: What cd are you? I would keep testing and keep bd'ing every other day that way your covered regardless :hugs:


----------



## AlliCat

Peanut78 said:


> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 596425
> 
> 
> Result was the same 2 days in a row. Used 2 tests each time to be sure they were working correctly and if they all showed the same result, which they did... This particular one was yesterday afternoon taken at about 4pm. Also had what I thought to be ovulation pains (pressure, burning) the past 2 days consistantly and on and off today. Hubby and I have been BDing every other day starting on April 2nd (day 11) after Clomid 150mgs days 5-9 ( March 27th- 31).
> 
> Hi Allicat, is the line o the right the test line? If so, I would say it's a negative as the test line should be as dark or darker than the control line :shrug: What cd are you? I would keep testing and keep bd'ing every other day that way your covered regardless :hugs:Click to expand...

CD meaning cycle day...? If so 18.


----------



## Peanut78

Yes, CD meaning cycle day. I would say you probably haven't had your surge yet :shrug: Are you testing twice a day - some people have a sharp surge, while some have a more gradual....


----------



## nessaw

Tundra I haven't seen the fert consultant since she put me on the clomid so haven't been able to discuss the 2 day periods. Have got an appt at the start of may. She said the next step would be ivf.


----------



## lilrojo

Hmm I would that is negative as well.. the test line has to be as dark or darker than the control line.. hugs Ali keep testing :)


----------



## tundralife2

nessaw said:


> Tundra I haven't seen the fert consultant since she put me on the clomid so haven't been able to discuss the 2 day periods. Have got an appt at the start of may. She said the next step would be ivf.

Well May is steadily approaching!! It will be here before you know it. Yea, I started googling all kinds of crap yesterday while I was sitting idle at my desk. I even checked what the average age for menopause is lol. That lead me to some articles that the older you get the shorter your periods are then that made me feel a little better. I have noticed the older I get the shorter mine are in the length that I am on AF but not the length of my entire cycle if that makes sense and thinking back to several years ago perhaps I was around 33-35 years old I was at my gyn and he told me that would happen so I won't be too alarmed. I am sure that the clomid does have the side affect of thining our lining but I know that doesn't happen to everyone because I did ask. Hopefully that is your case too! I'm not taking it anymore well at least not for a long while. I have given myself until August (my 40th) and then decide. blah blah 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## tundralife2

AlliCat said:


> Peanut78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 596425
> 
> 
> Result was the same 2 days in a row. Used 2 tests each time to be sure they were working correctly and if they all showed the same result, which they did... This particular one was yesterday afternoon taken at about 4pm. Also had what I thought to be ovulation pains (pressure, burning) the past 2 days consistantly and on and off today. Hubby and I have been BDing every other day starting on April 2nd (day 11) after Clomid 150mgs days 5-9 ( March 27th- 31).
> 
> Hi Allicat, is the line o the right the test line? If so, I would say it's a negative as the test line should be as dark or darker than the control line :shrug: What cd are you? I would keep testing and keep bd'ing every other day that way your covered regardless :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> CD meaning cycle day...? If so 18.Click to expand...

allicat- how long are your cycles usually? Years ago when I was a little younger and ttc my cycles were longer around 33-34 days and I was bd'ing all the time thinking I was ovulating around cycle day 14-16 but it wasn't. In fact I was actually O'ing around CD21-22. I did conceive at that time. Hope that helps. Maybe next time you could try a digital OPK because it takes the guess work out of reading it. Just remember, that bottom line needs to be as dark or darker than the actual control line. I also googled what positive opk's look like with the brand I was using before I started using the digital ones. For example, I was using first response becuase that's what my doctor recommmended and I couldn't figure it out so I went online and did a search.....photos of positive OPKs or something like that and you can see several examples. I also went on the OPK website itself and they had a ton of different examples. It just made it easier. 

Hope that helps a little bit. Don't get discouraged.


----------



## AlliCat

tundralife2 said:


> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peanut78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 596425
> 
> 
> Result was the same 2 days in a row. Used 2 tests each time to be sure they were working correctly and if they all showed the same result, which they did... This particular one was yesterday afternoon taken at about 4pm. Also had what I thought to be ovulation pains (pressure, burning) the past 2 days consistantly and on and off today. Hubby and I have been BDing every other day starting on April 2nd (day 11) after Clomid 150mgs days 5-9 ( March 27th- 31).
> 
> Hi Allicat, is the line o the right the test line? If so, I would say it's a negative as the test line should be as dark or darker than the control line :shrug: What cd are you? I would keep testing and keep bd'ing every other day that way your covered regardless :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> CD meaning cycle day...? If so 18.Click to expand...
> 
> allicat- how long are your cycles usually? Years ago when I was a little younger and ttc my cycles were longer around 33-34 days and I was bd'ing all the time thinking I was ovulating around cycle day 14-16 but it wasn't. In fact I was actually O'ing around CD21-22. I did conceive at that time. Hope that helps. Maybe next time you could try a digital OPK because it takes the guess work out of reading it. Just remember, that bottom line needs to be as dark or darker than the actual control line. I also googled what positive opk's look like with the brand I was using before I started using the digital ones. For example, I was using first response becuase that's what my doctor recommmended and I couldn't figure it out so I went online and did a search.....photos of positive OPKs or something like that and you can see several examples. I also went on the OPK website itself and they had a ton of different examples. It just made it easier.
> 
> Hope that helps a little bit. Don't get discouraged.Click to expand...


After I stopped taking the pill AF came like clockwork every month on the 16th +/- a day or 2. My first round of Clomid was 100mgs 5-9 (Feb 20-24) and my period came on the 23 of March. This cycle I was on 150mgs Clomid days 5-9 (March 27-31). So I am not quite sure when AF will come this time... I have experienced a pressure/burning/stinging in both of my ovaries or what I think to be the ovary area the 5-6 which were days 14-16th of this cycle, but I don't know what to think...

I am getting extremely discouraged and so is hubby.


----------



## tundralife2

so today you are on cycle 18. Are you testing today? As someone mentioned earlier, I think you should test 2 or 3 times. I was testing way too early into the day and was getting what I thought was positives but learned that we always have an amount of LH in our system. That's the hormone that increases around ovulation then drops back down. Anyways, I started testing mid morning around 10 am again around 2 pm and then again at 6-7 pm. It ended up being better for me. Perhaps you should test again and take a photo of your tests today and post for us. We can all help you figure out. It has also been my experience and many of these other ladies too that our O day got pushed up or back depending on the length of our cycles. If this is your 2nd cycle maybe you are gearing up for what will be your normal O day on clomid. I would just keep testing and like I said, post those pics and we will help. We all understand the frustrations. I do have a ???? for you though. Why are you on clomid? Do you not have regular cycles or something or were you not ovulating? Just trying to understand see if we can help you with what we all have gone through.


----------



## tundralife2

Oh and do you still have the tests you took on the earlier days of your cycle for this month? Perhaps you can take a pic of them all and let us see. I always save mine until AF comes and then ditch them. It helps compare if I was confused.


----------



## AlliCat

tundralife2 said:


> so today you are on cycle 18. Are you testing today? As someone mentioned earlier, I think you should test 2 or 3 times. I was testing way too early into the day and was getting what I thought was positives but learned that we always have an amount of LH in our system. That's the hormone that increases around ovulation then drops back down. Anyways, I started testing mid morning around 10 am again around 2 pm and then again at 6-7 pm. It ended up being better for me. Perhaps you should test again and take a photo of your tests today and post for us. We can all help you figure out. It has also been my experience and many of these other ladies too that our O day got pushed up or back depending on the length of our cycles. If this is your 2nd cycle maybe you are gearing up for what will be your normal O day on clomid. I would just keep testing and like I said, post those pics and we will help. We all understand the frustrations. I do have a ???? for you though. Why are you on clomid? Do you not have regular cycles or something or were you not ovulating? Just trying to understand see if we can help you with what we all have gone through.

I am on CD 19. I am going to take another test now and I will post the pics as soon as I can. I was keeping them and then hubby threw them away not knowing I was keeping them. I have low progesterone and so do not ovulate every month. My first level was 1.1 so I went on my first round, after my first round at 100mgs I was only at 1.2. Go in for bloodwork on Friday. I appreciate the help.


----------



## tundralife2

okay, well we will be looking for your photo! I think from what my doctor told me that the clomid can help with your progesterone. Hoping good things for you!


----------



## faither2003

Hello everyone and it has been a while! I, unfortunately, did not ovulate even though I got a positive opk but body said no :cry: (3rd cycle of clomid 5-9 100 mg)...so I am only on CD 2 and my doctor wants me to do another 5-9 at 100 mg...at least that cycle is over and can look forward to another, hopefully positive, cycle! :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to hear faither... hope this cycle works for you :)

I have been spotting on and off since Saturday.. dr thinks its due to the progesterone suppositories.. have a us in 13 days.. fxed


----------



## AlliCat

Top test is from Monday, April 8th at about 3:30pm and test on the bottom is from today Wednesday, April 10. It is definitely darker but dark enough? Another photo of todays as well, better view. Won't be able to test 2morrow as I work 9-5 and apparently I need to test at around 2pm...
 



Attached Files:







get-attachment.aspx.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilrojo

They are def getting darker.. you cant sneak it in a work lol.. I often sneak in mine when I can.. even if im out.. I would always test 3 times a day..between 10am-6pm.. ish.. lol


----------



## AlliCat

lilrojo said:


> They are def getting darker.. you cant sneak it in a work lol.. I often sneak in mine when I can.. even if im out.. I would always test 3 times a day..between 10am-6pm.. ish.. lol

At least I know I am getting closer if I am not able to test... I work at PETSMART in the PetHotel so I am never sure if I am going to get a break or a break at the time I want. What would I have been in such pain and feeling things a few days ago? I am still feeling it on and off but not like I was.


----------



## tundralife2

faither2003 said:


> Hello everyone and it has been a while! I, unfortunately, did not ovulate even though I got a positive opk but body said no :cry: (3rd cycle of clomid 5-9 100 mg)...so I am only on CD 2 and my doctor wants me to do another 5-9 at 100 mg...at least that cycle is over and can look forward to another, hopefully positive, cycle! :hugs: to everyone!

Oh faither--so sorry hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you. I did notice you have been MIA for a bit. I'm glad you are back. Did you do bloods to confirm you didn't O? Did your dr say why you got the +opk but didn't O? Egg didn't release? Do you have PCOS, low progesterone or anything like that?


----------



## tundralife2

I agree alli- i put mine into my purse and go pee and then put back into my purse as I come back to my desk and wait for it to develop. I then put back into purse to take home. I know that may sound gross but I do recap lol. I take at 10 am and 2pm while at work. I bet you will get a positive tomorrow becuase that bottom from today looks really close dear!!


----------



## AlliCat

tundralife2 said:


> I agree alli- i put mine into my purse and go pee and then put back into my purse as I come back to my desk and wait for it to develop. I then put back into purse to take home. I know that may sound gross but I do recap lol. I take at 10 am and 2pm while at work. I bet you will get a positive tomorrow becuase that bottom from today looks really close dear!!

I think I will try and bring one to work with me. It is just that I may not get a break during the span that I will need to do it. What time would be best for me to try and do it? I am stuck in one room with up to 16 dogs for 4 to 5 hours in the morning and 4 to 5 hours in the afternoon. I may get a break at 12 or 12:30... will that be an ok time for a good result?


----------



## tundralife2

AlliCat said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> I agree alli- i put mine into my purse and go pee and then put back into my purse as I come back to my desk and wait for it to develop. I then put back into purse to take home. I know that may sound gross but I do recap lol. I take at 10 am and 2pm while at work. I bet you will get a positive tomorrow becuase that bottom from today looks really close dear!!
> 
> I think I will try and bring one to work with me. It is just that I may not get a break during the span that I will need to do it. What time would be best for me to try and do it? I am stuck in one room with up to 16 dogs for 4 to 5 hours in the morning and 4 to 5 hours in the afternoon. I may get a break at 12 or 12:30... will that be an ok time for a good result?Click to expand...

I think 12 or 12:30 would be fine and then test around 6-7 pm when you get home and post pics! We wanna see. So how are you and DH bd'ing going? Are you all still everyday every other day?? I would at least every other day near O day becuase those days prior can be crucial days!

Just put you a stick in your purse now so you don't forget and take it with ya. You can always put in your purse after you pee on it then run over and ck on it after a bit. I am with the others test more than one time per day.


----------



## lilrojo

Agreed with tundra :)


----------



## AlliCat

tundralife2 said:


> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> I agree alli- i put mine into my purse and go pee and then put back into my purse as I come back to my desk and wait for it to develop. I then put back into purse to take home. I know that may sound gross but I do recap lol. I take at 10 am and 2pm while at work. I bet you will get a positive tomorrow becuase that bottom from today looks really close dear!!
> 
> I think I will try and bring one to work with me. It is just that I may not get a break during the span that I will need to do it. What time would be best for me to try and do it? I am stuck in one room with up to 16 dogs for 4 to 5 hours in the morning and 4 to 5 hours in the afternoon. I may get a break at 12 or 12:30... will that be an ok time for a good result?Click to expand...
> 
> I think 12 or 12:30 would be fine and then test around 6-7 pm when you get home and post pics! We wanna see. So how are you and DH bd'ing going? Are you all still everyday every other day?? I would at least every other day near O day becuase those days prior can be crucial days!
> 
> Just put you a stick in your purse now so you don't forget and take it with ya. You can always put in your purse after you pee on it then run over and ck on it after a bit. I am with the others test more than one time per day.Click to expand...

Ok, I shall try that and see if I am able to get it done at work at 12 or 12:30 and then for sure when I get home. I will post whatever I take. We are going every other day this cycle, started April 2nd. It is going well we are having alot of fun, but it is tough as my hubby works overnight shift at work. He got to tired going every day on other cycles so every other is much more relaxed and enjoyable.


----------



## Peanut78

Hang in there Allicat, keep testing and bd'ing - maybe you are just ov'ing a bit later this cycle :hugs: Have you tried the clear blue fertility monitor, I used that when ttc my son and it gives you that bit more information and assurance about when your body is building up to O (it's pricey though :dohh:)

Lilrojo fingers crossed for your ultrasound :hugs: I heard progesterone can cause spotting :shrug:

Faither, hope you see some results this month :thumbup:


----------



## faither2003

lilrojo said:


> Sorry to hear faither... hope this cycle works for you :)
> 
> I have been spotting on and off since Saturday.. dr thinks its due to the progesterone suppositories.. have a us in 13 days.. fxed

I wanted to say congratulations!! I am happy for you and you give me hope!! I am sure the spotting is from the suppositories and looking forward to hearing about the US!! I'm excited for you!! :hugs:


----------



## AlliCat

Today just before 12 o'clock. I go in for my day 21 blood work in the morning. I let them know that I am ovulating late but they still want me to have it done. Will the result be accurate?


----------



## tundralife2

AlliCat said:


> View attachment 597361
> 
> 
> Today just before 12 o'clock. I go in for my day 21 blood work in the morning. I let them know that I am ovulating late but they still want me to have it done. Will the result be accurate?

That one looks + to me Allicat! Lets here what the other ladies say. Not really sure that the results will be though on your progesterone. I had mine done today and it will tell me if I O'd but I got a + last week. Maybe you should remember to ask them can you come back later into the month and have it done again since you know that you ovulate late this cycle because of the +opk today. Just make sure you BD tonight the next couple of days. Keep testing though. I know that sounds stressful but at least you will be able to see the pattern of your surge. Fxd for you!!


----------



## AlliCat

tundralife2 said:


> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 597361
> 
> 
> Today just before 12 o'clock. I go in for my day 21 blood work in the morning. I let them know that I am ovulating late but they still want me to have it done. Will the result be accurate?
> 
> That one looks + to me Allicat! Lets here what the other ladies say. Not really sure that the results will be though on your progesterone. I had mine done today and it will tell me if I O'd but I got a + last week. Maybe you should remember to ask them can you come back later into the month and have it done again since you know that you ovulate late this cycle because of the +opk today. Just make sure you BD tonight the next couple of days. Keep testing though. I know that sounds stressful but at least you will be able to see the pattern of your surge. Fxd for you!!Click to expand...

I was so excited and happy for the last half of my day at work after I saw this and BD'd as soon as I got home. We plan on BD'ing 2morrow and maybe saturday. I will I told them yesterday that I was going to O late so we will see what they say. I have 2 more tests so will have to use them wisely. Thanks!Fxed for you as well!


----------



## lilrojo

Yep def positive.. :)


----------



## Peanut78

Positive Allicat!!! :happydance:


----------



## nessaw

Allicat the cd21 tests are for 7 days after ov. Thats based on the average cycle. So if u have them now they won't be correct. However an awful lot of docs/clinics don't seem to get this. If you can get an appt for a week's time then the results shd be correct. Good luck.


----------



## nessaw

Sorry shd say that I know the above because I had the opposit prob. I ovd early so the tests were wrong fir me as well. I should have been going in cd16/17. The reason they do it 7 days after ov is because thats when the progesterone levels peak. I was told after 3 cd21 tests last yr that I didn't ov. But an us and pg told us otherwise!


----------



## nessaw

So the first two cycles I had bad lower back pain. Huge build up of pressure. This month its spread to the middle of my back up to below the bra line. Has anyone else had this? I understand the lower back stuff but not the higher. Do the side effects get worse the longer ur on the clomid?


----------



## AlliCat

nessaw said:


> Sorry shd say that I know the above because I had the opposit prob. I ovd early so the tests were wrong fir me as well. I should have been going in cd16/17. The reason they do it 7 days after ov is because thats when the progesterone levels peak. I was told after 3 cd21 tests last yr that I didn't ov. But an us and pg told us otherwise!

I told them a day before I went in that I was O'ing late but they still wanted the numbers for today. I don't know if they will want me back in a week or not... I live 2 towns away from my Dr. and have to take the whole day off of work just for my blood draws but it is worth it as long as my boss doesn't get upset.


----------



## nessaw

Its mad isn't it!?! I said to my gp several times should I go cd21 or 7 days after ov and she kept saying no its fine but the fert specialist I'm under now says 7 days after. Hopefully they'll call u back for another one.


----------



## lilrojo

I do think the symptoms get worse with every clomid cycle.. my second round was worse than my first for sure.. 

Hmm I would say 7 days after too..


----------



## tundralife2

Agreed with the other ladies alliecat- i got lucky because i got my +opk on April 4 so prolly O'd around the 5th or 6th and I went yesterday for my progesterone so they should be able to tell with mine. Don't you think Nessaw?


----------



## nessaw

That sounds like you shd be fine tundra. I did cd21 for first two cycles and I got my peaks cd13 ish so my bloods were ok. Fert consultant only said to do first two months to check ov. She was very certain that the clomid would regulate the cycle so that cd21 would be the right day and I was sceptical but she was right. Should be oving this weekend so hopefully back pain will be gone soon.


----------



## tundralife2

well get in your BD'ing Nessaw!! Thanks for the advice/response. I am hoping to hear my results from the blood test this time next week and also my ultra sound too. The one I am more nervous about is to see if I still have an egg reserve. I can't remember the name of that test but I think it is this one antimullerian hormone. I just googled it and it seems right. I am not sure how a blood test can tell you if you have eggs but we shall see.


----------



## nessaw

Yup the amh level is egg reserve. I don't know how they work that one out either! Maybe a different hormone level?


----------



## tundralife2

well the dr said it would take about a week for that one to come back and maybe a few days for the progesterone so I will call end of next week and see if they both are back.


----------



## Peanut78

I had the AMH test as well - came back on the lower side of normal range. Good luck with your test results :hugs:


----------



## tundralife2

Peanut78 said:


> I had the AMH test as well - came back on the lower side of normal range. Good luck with your test results :hugs:


so in other words, what does your result mean? what did they recommend for you? Still gave you some hope?


----------



## faither2003

tundralife2 said:


> faither2003 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone and it has been a while! I, unfortunately, did not ovulate even though I got a positive opk but body said no :cry: (3rd cycle of clomid 5-9 100 mg)...so I am only on CD 2 and my doctor wants me to do another 5-9 at 100 mg...at least that cycle is over and can look forward to another, hopefully positive, cycle! :hugs: to everyone!
> 
> Oh faither--so sorry hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you. I did notice you have been MIA for a bit. I'm glad you are back. Did you do bloods to confirm you didn't O? Did your dr say why you got the +opk but didn't O? Egg didn't release? Do you have PCOS, low progesterone or anything like that?Click to expand...

that was my 3rd cycle of clomid so didn't do any P4 tests...only did it the first 2 months...not sure what happened..thinking it was the DHEA that i took for 5 days...thats the only thing I have done different. I have a unique situation..let me explain..I had a tubal litigation after my last was born 18 years ago..August of 2012, my hubby and I traveled to Kentucky (from Montana) to get a reversal done!! We were pretty excited! The first of December, I had a chemical (I was only pregnant for about a week). Anyway, my doctor is in Kentucky and I do have an ob/gyn here but she isn't to keen on working 2nd hand with my primary dr in Kentucky so I am pretty much unmonitored but I trust him and if I want anything, I just call my dr here and she basically does what I want..I am giving clomid a few more months and then doing all the bloodwork again (since it has been a year)...whew..sorry so long! I do appreciate everyone on here, it has helped alot and I don't feel so alone! :hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## Peanut78

tundralife2 said:


> Peanut78 said:
> 
> 
> I had the AMH test as well - came back on the lower side of normal range. Good luck with your test results :hugs:
> 
> 
> so in other words, what does your result mean? what did they recommend for you? Still gave you some hope?Click to expand...

Absolutely still hope! Although low, the results were still within normal range. The OB said I was probably just not one of those women who was going to go on to have kids into my 40's (I am 35 now, so hopefully done by then in any case!). I also researched low AMH a fair bit on the net and even with a really low AMH outside of normal range many, many women conceive (so in other words low AMH is not by any means a deal breaker!). My main issue is not low AMH but some hormonal imbalances and a scar on my uterine cavity.


----------



## nessaw

Well ladies from the pain I had on sat night I reckon I must have popped out at least 20 eggs!! (well def more than 1!) One of them must fertilise surely!


----------



## Peanut78

nessaw said:


> Well ladies from the pain I had on sat night I reckon I must have popped out at least 20 eggs!! (well def more than 1!) One of them must fertilise surely!

Bring it on! :happydance:

Btw, is that to be expected - to feel more discomfort/ pain around O time with clomid?


----------



## AlliCat

So... I am worried how they are going to handle my day 21 Progesterone blood work as opk's told me I ovulated on day 21/22. I told them this and they didn't respond. What should I expect my results to be and how should I handle it when they want to call in another Clomid round? I kind of just want to show up there a week from my O date for another blood draw with correct results.


----------



## tundralife2

faither2003 said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faither2003 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone and it has been a while! I, unfortunately, did not ovulate even though I got a positive opk but body said no :cry: (3rd cycle of clomid 5-9 100 mg)...so I am only on CD 2 and my doctor wants me to do another 5-9 at 100 mg...at least that cycle is over and can look forward to another, hopefully positive, cycle! :hugs: to everyone!
> 
> Oh faither--so sorry hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you. I did notice you have been MIA for a bit. I'm glad you are back. Did you do bloods to confirm you didn't O? Did your dr say why you got the +opk but didn't O? Egg didn't release? Do you have PCOS, low progesterone or anything like that?Click to expand...
> 
> that was my 3rd cycle of clomid so didn't do any P4 tests...only did it the first 2 months...not sure what happened..thinking it was the DHEA that i took for 5 days...thats the only thing I have done different. I have a unique situation..let me explain..I had a tubal litigation after my last was born 18 years ago..August of 2012, my hubby and I traveled to Kentucky (from Montana) to get a reversal done!! We were pretty excited! The first of December, I had a chemical (I was only pregnant for about a week). Anyway, my doctor is in Kentucky and I do have an ob/gyn here but she isn't to keen on working 2nd hand with my primary dr in Kentucky so I am pretty much unmonitored but I trust him and if I want anything, I just call my dr here and she basically does what I want..I am giving clomid a few more months and then doing all the bloodwork again (since it has been a year)...whew..sorry so long! I do appreciate everyone on here, it has helped alot and I don't feel so alone! :hugs: to everyone!!!Click to expand...

that's okay I LOVE long stories lol. Don't give up. I am 40 years old and a friend that i went to HS had the same situation. She had kids very young so when she was old enough to tie her tubes she did it. But about 4-5 years ago she had a reversal and they started trying. She is not pregnant. Now her story is a little differnt because she had that AMH done and they told her she had little egg reserves to work with but it doesn't matter---she is expecting and is very healthy!! She's going on 42 years old this year in July. Keep the faith Faither!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tundralife2

AlliCat said:


> So... I am worried how they are going to handle my day 21 Progesterone blood work as opk's told me I ovulated on day 21/22. I told them this and they didn't respond. What should I expect my results to be and how should I handle it when they want to call in another Clomid round? I kind of just want to show up there a week from my O date for another blood draw with correct results.

hey allicat! I am thinking from what my doc has told me in the past. If they want to adjust your ovulation they usually give you clomid to make O stronger and for those who have O issues it can jump start it. Maybe they are just checking it now to see what it is but then they will check again once you have another round of clomid to see where it is at your next CD21. I know that sounds crazy but I know for me and many other women clomid can change your O day. Maybe they are wanting you to O earlier. I am sure they will recheck your progesterone this cycle too. I would try to call them and ask could you come in and recheck it 7 days from the day you said you got your +OPK that should be very very soon for you. I mean you are paying for the test, not them. I would insist on it. I told my doc that I will not take clomid again unless I know for sure that I am responding to it. :hugs:


----------



## tundralife2

nessaw--take that as a good sign!! hope you BD'd over the weekend!


----------



## AlliCat

tundralife2 said:


> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> So... I am worried how they are going to handle my day 21 Progesterone blood work as opk's told me I ovulated on day 21/22. I told them this and they didn't respond. What should I expect my results to be and how should I handle it when they want to call in another Clomid round? I kind of just want to show up there a week from my O date for another blood draw with correct results.
> 
> hey allicat! I am thinking from what my doc has told me in the past. If they want to adjust your ovulation they usually give you clomid to make O stronger and for those who have O issues it can jump start it. Maybe they are just checking it now to see what it is but then they will check again once you have another round of clomid to see where it is at your next CD21. I know that sounds crazy but I know for me and many other women clomid can change your O day. Maybe they are wanting you to O earlier. I am sure they will recheck your progesterone this cycle too. I would try to call them and ask could you come in and recheck it 7 days from the day you said you got your +OPK that should be very very soon for you. I mean you are paying for the test, not them. I would insist on it. I told my doc that I will not take clomid again unless I know for sure that I am responding to it. :hugs:Click to expand...

I really want to go in again and get tested on the right day. I have been exhausted and went to sleep before my husband all weekend and fell asleep last night before he left for work which I never do, I was kinda nauseas last night after dinner, very gassy, and my nipples are very sensitive hubby like to play with them, and am constantly having to pee even if I haven't had anything to drink. It will be a week since O on the 18/19.


----------



## nessaw

Alli I agree with tundra. Def go back in.

Peanut I have had a build up of pressure but nothing like what happened on sat. Pain up my back and huge pressure in the pelvic area. I was v close to calling a doc.

Tundra I couldn't even think about bding on sat night but the pain eased sun am and we dtd-gently!!! We also got some troops up there thurs and fri night so think we're covered. Doing it again tonight as the last few cycles we've missed post ov for one reason or another.


----------



## tundralife2

AlliCat said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> So... I am worried how they are going to handle my day 21 Progesterone blood work as opk's told me I ovulated on day 21/22. I told them this and they didn't respond. What should I expect my results to be and how should I handle it when they want to call in another Clomid round? I kind of just want to show up there a week from my O date for another blood draw with correct results.
> 
> hey allicat! I am thinking from what my doc has told me in the past. If they want to adjust your ovulation they usually give you clomid to make O stronger and for those who have O issues it can jump start it. Maybe they are just checking it now to see what it is but then they will check again once you have another round of clomid to see where it is at your next CD21. I know that sounds crazy but I know for me and many other women clomid can change your O day. Maybe they are wanting you to O earlier. I am sure they will recheck your progesterone this cycle too. I would try to call them and ask could you come in and recheck it 7 days from the day you said you got your +OPK that should be very very soon for you. I mean you are paying for the test, not them. I would insist on it. I told my doc that I will not take clomid again unless I know for sure that I am responding to it. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I really want to go in again and get tested on the right day. I have been exhausted and went to sleep before my husband all weekend and fell asleep last night before he left for work which I never do, I was kinda nauseas last night after dinner, very gassy, and my nipples are very sensitive hubby like to play with them, and am constantly having to pee even if I haven't had anything to drink. It will be a week since O on the 18/19.Click to expand...

well darling, i would be calling that dr and tell them you want to be tested at the right time and you will not feel comfortable unless they can give you an explained good answer as to why the test results will be accurate when you had them! those symptoms sound really good that you had over the weekend. I felt nausea on Saturday and ended up throwing up once that evening. I felt weird yesterday but I tested BFN all weekend. I think I am 10 or 11DPO today. I can't wait to get my progesterone results back this week. It will at least tell me if I o'd. Hopefully your doc will let you come bakc this week! :hugs:


----------



## Peanut78

Allicat, I had a range of tests done (LH, progesterone, thyroid etc) on the wrong days because we were assuming my regular cycle of 33-34 days. Turns out the cycle I did all my tests lasted for a whopping 42 days (which I have never had before). This basically put all my results out and will need to be retested. Definitely push to have the tests done on the right days :thumbup:

Hopefully you won't need these results soon enough anyway :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck to you ladies :)


----------



## tundralife2

lilrojo said:


> Good luck to you ladies :)

thanks! How are you feeling these days? Any symptoms you care to share? When did you say you got your BFP? How many dpo were you and how long is your luteal phase? I am tormenting myself this cycle and I can't understand why!


----------



## lilrojo

Well I got my bfp at 8dpo.. confirmed by a digi at 9dpo.. 10 dpo bloods were done and started progesterone suppositories and 13dpo I started spotting.. have been spotting ever since.. my lp has only ever been 9 days.. 

symptoms come and go.. tired, hungry, peeing all the time, on and off nausea, boobs hurt.. 

The most constant are tired and peeing all the time.. 

I have my scan next Tuesday the 23rd and hoping to see the cause of my spotting.. (as long as I make it)


----------



## Peanut78

Good luck Lilrojo, sounds promising in terms of symptoms and getting a + digi so early :flower:


----------



## tundralife2

lilrojo said:


> Well I got my bfp at 8dpo.. confirmed by a digi at 9dpo.. 10 dpo bloods were done and started progesterone suppositories and 13dpo I started spotting.. have been spotting ever since.. my lp has only ever been 9 days..
> 
> symptoms come and go.. tired, hungry, peeing all the time, on and off nausea, boobs hurt..
> 
> The most constant are tired and peeing all the time..
> 
> I have my scan next Tuesday the 23rd and hoping to see the cause of my spotting.. (as long as I make it)

Those symptoms sounds great! I'm sad thinking I am out. I mean you got your positive so early. I haven't tried a digi yet and I don't know who sensitive they are. I have been using the First Response Early ones. So why are you on the progesterone cream? is it because of your lp length? I know everything will be fine! I'm excited for you to see your little bean next week. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Im im progesterone suppositories.. they are a waxy bullet shaped progesterone that I put in vaginally.. :p I am on it because of my 2 mc's.. dr never figured out what caused them and I was on it with my son and it helped with him.. so more a preventative measure.. 

Happy to have so much support.. because im certainly worried but hopeful.


----------



## tundralife2

lillrojo-- I will def keep you in my prayers. I couldn't imagine going through that. I can see now using it as a preventative. Was just curious why you had to use them. Too bad your doc did not want to push your ultrasound up sooner. I am so impatient sometimes. Do you have any cramping or did you? I mean you hear some ladies talk about implantation cramping etc or did you just decide to test because you knew you were ttc?


----------



## AlliCat

Just heard from my doctor. My April 12th (Day 21) Progestrone level was a 12.1! How is that possible if the opk's said I ovulated day 21/22? Was the opk wrong? When did I ovulate?


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks tundra.. means a lot.. 

I tested because we were ttc and I knew my lp was only ever 9 days.. so thought I may as well test.. and got a pos at 8dpo and a clear pos and digi pos at 9dpo.. the suppositories can irritate the cervix so hoping its just that and nothing else


----------



## tundralife2

AlliCat said:


> Just heard from my doctor. My April 12th (Day 21) Progestrone level was a 12.1! How is that possible if the opk's said I ovulated day 21/22? Was the opk wrong? When did I ovulate?

prolly because you were gearing up to O? I mean you said you had the blood test on CD21 but you o'd on 21 or 22? Your body starts building up i think but I could also be 100% wrong on that one. What did your doc say? Did they say you o'd did they say you can come back? What?


----------



## AlliCat

tundralife2 said:


> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> Just heard from my doctor. My April 12th (Day 21) Progestrone level was a 12.1! How is that possible if the opk's said I ovulated day 21/22? Was the opk wrong? When did I ovulate?
> 
> prolly because you were gearing up to O? I mean you said you had the blood test on CD21 but you o'd on 21 or 22? Your body starts building up i think but I could also be 100% wrong on that one. What did your doc say? Did they say you o'd did they say you can come back? What?Click to expand...

I had contacted them asking for my results and when they got back to me they said I had ovulated and progesterone level was at 12.1 and said there was no need to come back in this cycle. They also didn't prescribe anymore Clomid unlike last time when my level was a 1.2 and didn't ovulate they prescribed it over the phone. Guess I just have to wait to test, but when?


----------



## tundralife2

AlliCat said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> Just heard from my doctor. My April 12th (Day 21) Progestrone level was a 12.1! How is that possible if the opk's said I ovulated day 21/22? Was the opk wrong? When did I ovulate?
> 
> prolly because you were gearing up to O? I mean you said you had the blood test on CD21 but you o'd on 21 or 22? Your body starts building up i think but I could also be 100% wrong on that one. What did your doc say? Did they say you o'd did they say you can come back? What?Click to expand...
> 
> I had contacted them asking for my results and when they got back to me they said I had ovulated and progesterone level was at 12.1 and said there was no need to come back in this cycle. They also didn't prescribe anymore Clomid unlike last time when my level was a 1.2 and didn't ovulate they prescribed it over the phone. Guess I just have to wait to test, but when?Click to expand...

I don't think I like your doctor lol. I mean if your level was 1.2 maybe they prescribed clomid to get your level up but usually when they prescribe and clomid works as it did with you obviously because you had an increase in progesterone that just means it worked and they keep you on that for a few months. That's just all odd to me. Maybe some of the other ladies can help. I am lost. :wacko::wacko:

I would def want to have sit down with my doc and say I took the OPK's and was positive on XXX day and you had me come in but my results are XXXX? What? This doesn't not make any sense.


----------



## AlliCat

tundralife2 said:


> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> Just heard from my doctor. My April 12th (Day 21) Progestrone level was a 12.1! How is that possible if the opk's said I ovulated day 21/22? Was the opk wrong? When did I ovulate?
> 
> prolly because you were gearing up to O? I mean you said you had the blood test on CD21 but you o'd on 21 or 22? Your body starts building up i think but I could also be 100% wrong on that one. What did your doc say? Did they say you o'd did they say you can come back? What?Click to expand...
> 
> I had contacted them asking for my results and when they got back to me they said I had ovulated and progesterone level was at 12.1 and said there was no need to come back in this cycle. They also didn't prescribe anymore Clomid unlike last time when my level was a 1.2 and didn't ovulate they prescribed it over the phone. Guess I just have to wait to test, but when?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I like your doctor lol. I mean if your level was 1.2 maybe they prescribed clomid to get your level up but usually when they prescribe and clomid works as it did with you obviously because you had an increase in progesterone that just means it worked and they keep you on that for a few months. That's just all odd to me. Maybe some of the other ladies can help. I am lost. :wacko::wacko:
> 
> I would def want to have sit down with my doc and say I took the OPK's and was positive on XXX day and you had me come in but my results are XXXX? What? This doesn't not make any sense.Click to expand...

They know about my positive opk. I am thinking that if it was 12.1 then that by next week it will be higher, but they don't need me to come back in. If my levels were still that low I would be more concerned but this is such a surprise so I will take it for now and keep in touch with my doctor.


----------



## nessaw

Alli r u in the us? Just checking cos the minimum for ov levels is a different measurement in uk. That sounds like a mystery. Were you testing with opks before? From what date? would that make u cd24 now? I'd say take it as a 28 day cycle and test if af doesn't show. Good luck. X


----------



## AlliCat

nessaw said:


> Alli r u in the us? Just checking cos the minimum for ov levels is a different measurement in uk. That sounds like a mystery. Were you testing with opks before? From what date? would that make u cd24 now? I'd say take it as a 28 day cycle and test if af doesn't show. Good luck. X

Yes, I am in Illinois. This is my first cycle using opk's. I started feeling crampy/pressure/burning around day 16 and it lasted on and off for about 3 or 4 days. I also didn't opk consistantly more like every other day, so maybe my 1st positive caught the end of it... Yes, I am cd24 today. Thanks!


----------



## tundralife2

then you are prolly right on track. We were thinking you o'd on a different cd looking back at your comments from previous posts.

afm- I won't get my results back until Thurs or Friday and this is what they said I had done. Progesterone, AMH, Preg test, Prolactin and TSH. They did say the pregnancy test came back negative but of course it would because I was only 3-4 days past O at that time. 

Nessaw- I have question for you. I got that positive OPK on 4/4 I only had that one and it was + and usually I test until negative. I have been getting +opk's for 2-3 days in a row previously BUT because I did not have anymore tests, I am not sure if it was like it has been. The question is this...if i got the +OPK on 4/4 and hypothetically if it had continued to be + until Sat when would you have thought I would have ovulated? That's why I am trying to figure out when I O'd. They say 12-36 hours after your + well I didn't get the one + until around 6 pm on 4/4


----------



## Peanut78

Tundra, I was/ am having a similar issue in that I was having +opk's for days in a row (for me I could have it up to 5 days). For me it was happening frequently which is one of the reasons (along with chronic mid-cycle bleeding) that I suspected something was out of whack with my system. 

I think if you have multiple positives you would go by the last positive indicating O. 

See below from peeonastick.com:

*What if my OPK is positive for several days in a row?* It is possible, in a normal ovulation, to have a positive OPK for several days in a row. This is because LH peaks (surges) about 12-36 hours before ovulation occurs, and then dissipates. So, you could theoretically detect this high level of LH with positive OPK's from the time it begins to the time it dissipates-- over 36 hours.
It is also possible that your body is "gearing up" to ovulate, and you have an LH surge-- and then, for some reason (such as stress, illness, travel, or random fluke), your body fails to release an egg . . . then tries, tries again ASAP with another, or overlapping, surge. If you see a positive OPK for longer than 3 consecutive days, your egg is probably just having a little trouble getting out of the starting gate. If this happens to you occasionally, it's no big deal. If it happens a lot, talk to your doctor.


----------



## nessaw

Tundra I agree with peanut. Without wanting to sound like l'm plugging it but this is why I started with the cbfm. I could never get a strong positive (not helped by ov early so prob missed it) so the cbfm takes the guess work out of it. How many dpo r u now tundra?


----------



## tundralife2

I use clear blue digital ones and still get the mulitple smiley faces! :-/ How does the CBFM work differently? I have never used them or know anyone who has to ask. 

I am about 11-12 dpo. Not really sure since I got the +OPK on 4/4 and don't know when exactly i ovulated but if i go by 36 hour period it would have been sat 4/6 if you go by 12-24 then around 4/5 lol damn this is so confusing hehe. I am thankful that I do get +'s though! I am waiting for my progesterone results to come back this week. My doc said they send that one out. I have never had that done and this will be what is was without me taking my clomid this cycle. I tested with First Response over the weekend but may have been to early but I got BFN's regardless. I don't think I will test until after the weekend only becasue I am having some mild cramps and it's hard to tell because I get cramps with AF. They aren't strong right now but my AF isn't due until Sat or Sun of this weekend.


----------



## lilrojo

I loved my cbfm.. I stopped using it though because it wasn't working as well for me .. I have it posted on ebay lol.. :)


----------



## tundralife2

yea but how do they work? what do you do to use it? does it have those injected test sticks like the digital ones I'm using from CB?


----------



## lilrojo

You start it the first day of your period.. but you can set it up to the 5th day.. then you use fmu when it asks for a stick.. it tells you in advance high days and 2 peak days.. having sex when you have highs.. :) and peak


----------



## lilrojo

https://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-fertility-monitor.php


----------



## tundralife2

Hmm...thanks for the link lillrojo. It looks easy enough. I will have to look some more at the web link you attached. I just read over the first page and it seemed like it wouldn't be too complicated. I usually stash my opk's in my purse when i want to test at work. I just go to the bathroom and do my thing then I bring it back to my desk while I wait for my answer lol. I am wondering how big that is?


----------



## lilrojo

I would do it before you leave your house.. you have a testing window that is set up when you start it.. :)

its fmu


----------



## tundralife2

oh I c. With my CBD I would usually test around 10 am 2 pm and then again at 6 pm and test until I got the negative.


----------



## lilrojo

yep that's what you do with opks but the fertility monitor Is different.. :) you use fmu with it which makes it easier.. only one test a day.. but I still used opks too lol.. im crazy


----------



## Peanut78

I found with the CBFM that it gave me much more clear results and it "learns" to read your cycles and patterns.... 

Also, loved once pg to be able to show exactly how many days past conception I was - added bonus :dohh::happydance:

It is pricey though...


----------



## nessaw

Using fmu is one if the reasons I started using it rather than waiting and holding later on in the day. The normal opks measure the lh hormone surge but the cbfm measure another one which leads onto the lh surge. I think its estrogen but thats what gears the body up to o and triggers the lh. Thats why the clomid blocks the brain from realising that estrogen is being produced so the brain makes more hence a stronger ov. So u reset on day 1 of af and then it starts asking for sticks from cd6 depending on ur cycle. It rmembers ur cycle for several months. It stops asking after ur high after the peaks. So generally u start off with a few lows (altho once I was on clomid it went striaght to high!) then the high is when the estrogen is building and the peaks r when the lh is surging. You will always get ywo peak days then a high once it detects the surge. Its what confirmed for me my early ov. It has worked well for me although obvs no bfp yet but feel I am def not missing my surge now which is how I felt with the opks (I didn't use the digi ones which might have been better). Am not using it this month tho cos trying not to obsess on cds and dpo!


----------



## Bluvixne

I too just started clomid on days 5-9. But standard 50mg. My ovaries were on fire days 16-17. Today is 18. My opks were positive days 17 and 18. It's so stressful all the timing and causing some fussing as much as we both want a new baby!! I don t know what all the abbreviations stand for on here so I hope I m not too wordy! We ve Dtd in the mornings of day 12 15 17 and 18!!


----------



## lilrojo

Bluvixne said:


> I too just started clomid on days 5-9. But standard 50mg. My ovaries were on fire days 16-17. Today is 18. My opks were positive days 17 and 18. It's so stressful all the timing and causing some fussing as much as we both want a new baby!! I don t know what all the abbreviations stand for on here so I hope I m not too wordy! We ve Dtd in the mornings of day 12 15 17 and 18!!

Good luck!!


----------



## tundralife2

Bluvixne said:


> I too just started clomid on days 5-9. But standard 50mg. My ovaries were on fire days 16-17. Today is 18. My opks were positive days 17 and 18. It's so stressful all the timing and causing some fussing as much as we both want a new baby!! I don t know what all the abbreviations stand for on here so I hope I m not too wordy! We ve Dtd in the mornings of day 12 15 17 and 18!!

welcome! how long have you been ttc? Sounds like with your BD'ing you have done it at the right times. Good luck to you.


----------



## Peanut78

Bluvixne said:


> I too just started clomid on days 5-9. But standard 50mg. My ovaries were on fire days 16-17. Today is 18. My opks were positive days 17 and 18. It's so stressful all the timing and causing some fussing as much as we both want a new baby!! I don t know what all the abbreviations stand for on here so I hope I m not too wordy! We ve Dtd in the mornings of day 12 15 17 and 18!!

Good luck hun! :happydance:


----------



## tundralife2

update, got my progesterone level back today and it's 28.1 and my doctor said that anything above 10 shows positive activity and that I am def ovulating on my own!! So excited to hear something positive for once. I just don't understand why we can't catch that darn eggie!!


----------



## Peanut78

tundralife2 said:


> update, got my progesterone level back today and it's 28.1 and my doctor said that anything above 10 shows positive activity and that I am def ovulating on my own!! So excited to hear something positive for once. I just don't understand why we can't catch that darn eggie!!

That's great :happydance:


----------



## tundralife2

I know thank you Peanut!! How are you today? Happy Friday!!


----------



## lilrojo

That's great tundra.. :)


----------



## nessaw

Fantastic tundra. Such a relief!


----------



## tundralife2

It is a relief Nessaw & thank you Lillrojo! How are you lovely ladies doing today? I am just thankful I did ovulate on my own and without the help of clomid! Now just need AF to come and then start all over next cycle and what a viscious cycle it is!


----------



## AlliCat

So...I am confused as to when to test. My blood work from my day 21 progesterone work up on April 12th was 12.1 and doctor said that I ovulated. Per ovulation tests I ovulated on day 21 or 22. What do I go by as far as when to take a pregnancy test?


----------



## tundralife2

AF came to see me today!! Ugh...guess I will be counting down until the TWW again..

Alli- It dpends on when your AF is to arrive. How ever long your cycle is. Example if you are on 30 day cycle and no af then I would test. We all usually get too excited to wait so we start testing like 12-13DPO so if you ovulated 12 or 13 days ago you could start testing. When is your AF due hun?


----------



## nessaw

Tundra am sorry about af. Stupid witch!

Alli what cd r u now? How many dpo?

Afm we have a possible measles epidemic in the uk and I"m a teacher and my mum has told me I wasn't vaccinated as a child so if not pg this cycle will need to have it done which means I can't ttc for 4 months. Not happy!


----------



## nessaw

Tundra are u taking clomid this cycle?


----------



## AlliCat

tundralife2 said:


> AF came to see me today!! Ugh...guess I will be counting down until the TWW again..
> 
> Alli- It dpends on when your AF is to arrive. How ever long your cycle is. Example if you are on 30 day cycle and no af then I would test. We all usually get too excited to wait so we start testing like 12-13DPO so if you ovulated 12 or 13 days ago you could start testing. When is your AF due hun?

My first Clomis cycle it came on the 23rd of the month. I am confused as to when I ovulated because I have conflicting blood work results and opk's. I did just take 2 pregnancy tests and they look very faint positive to me and hubby. Gonna post them here in a few minutes to see what you all think.


----------



## AlliCat

nessaw said:


> Tundra am sorry about af. Stupid witch!
> 
> Alli what cd r u now? How many dpo?
> 
> Afm we have a possible measles epidemic in the uk and I"m a teacher and my mum has told me I wasn't vaccinated as a child so if not pg this cycle will need to have it done which means I can't ttc for 4 months. Not happy!

Idk I have conflicting blood work and opk's. Just took 2 pregnancy tests and gonna post them here in a few minutes, they look very faint positive to hubby and I.


----------



## AlliCat

Very faint BFP's? What do you all think? I couldn't get a very good angle without shadowing...


----------



## nessaw

Can't tell alli. They go blurry when I enlarge. Fingers crossed for u.x


----------



## AlliCat

nessaw said:


> Can't tell alli. They go blurry when I enlarge. Fingers crossed for u.x

I am going to try and take some more pics and get them posted soon. Thanks!


----------



## AlliCat

Hopefully these are easier to see...


----------



## nessaw

Can def see something on the lower one!!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

ALi looks like a bfp :)


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hi Ladies,

room for one more?:flower:

I'll be starting my Fertomid 100mg(clomid)as soon as this cycle is over and done with,from cd 5-9..so anxious and scared.

a lil background about me:i got my very BFP last year in July but MC'd at 5weeks.we've been trying naturally with no luck,so my Doc decided to put me on clomid.:thumbup:

Congrats to the ones already gotten their BFPs, FX'd for all that are still trying.:hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

AlliCat said:


> View attachment 602477
> 
> 
> View attachment 602475
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully these are easier to see...

its definetely a start of something,i can see a faint Pink line.so congrats on the BFP!:happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

ALi do we get more tests :)

Welcome Mummy.. good luck to you :)

How is everyone else doing :)


----------



## AlliCat

What do I do next? I have been so excited for the moment but now I am so nervous. Do I call my doctor? What do I say? Do I need to go in asap?


----------



## lilrojo

Ali those look awesome :) Congrats girl

I would call and say you got a positive preg test.. and they will set up things from there :)


----------



## tundralife2

AlliCat said:


> View attachment 602883
> 
> 
> What do I do next? I have been so excited for the moment but now I am so nervous. Do I call my doctor? What do I say? Do I need to go in asap?

Congrats!


----------



## AlliCat

Just contacted my doctor and they do first appointment at 6 weeks. Just have to figure out how far along I am....Don't know how to do that at this point with the conflicting opk's compared to my blood work.


----------



## lilrojo

where would you be based on lmp


----------



## AlliCat

lilrojo said:


> where would you be based on lmp

I am not sure when I implanted. The info I do know... took Clomid days 5-9 which was March 27th thru the 31st. I got positive opk's on April 11 so opk's predicted ovulation the the 12th or 13th. My day 21 progesterone blood work was a 12.1 on the 12th of April. Yesterday got 2 faint + preg tests and today 2 a bit darker. Doctor said to make first appointment at 6 weeks, so when will tht be?


----------



## lilrojo

when was the first day of your last period


----------



## nessaw

Alli thats fab. They'll prob take the lmp as the date to take it from.would that be the 23rd? If u google edd calculator u can get ur due date!

Welcome mamma. Sorry to hear about ur mc. Best of luck with the clomid.x


----------



## AlliCat

lilrojo said:


> when was the first day of your last period

Last period started the 23rd of March, which was also a CLomid cycle.


----------



## lilrojo

Based on lmp of March 23rd and a normal 28 day cycle.. your due date would be about Dec 28th putting you at 4+2

Therefore 6 weeks would be about May 4th.. 

Give or take a few days.. hard to say cuz you don't know when for sure you o'ed..


----------



## tundralife2

Lillrojo- how are you feeling these days?

Nessaw- that really sucks about the measels. Maybe you could contact your doctor? And no, I won't be doing clomid this cycle although I have 2 presriptions left. Primarily becuase my doctor said that I have that cyst on my left side that looks like a bleeding one and she is afraid that the clomid will hyperstimulate my ovaries and then it will be a worse situation. Just going to try natural. I also found out today I can't get my HSG done this cycle becuase they did not have room for me this time. Sucks that I will have to wait it out until next month but that's the way it goes I guess. Not too worried about it this time. I am on CD3 now.

Mummy=welcome to the thread! wishing you lots of luck as you start your clomid. 

Alli- looks positive to me & congrats again and a H&H 9 to you hun! How exciting that must be.


----------



## lilrojo

Tundra Im feeling well thanks for asking.. :) Ms has just begun so feeling nauseas off and on.. but ready for my scan tomorrow :)


----------



## tundralife2

lilrojo said:


> Tundra Im feeling well thanks for asking.. :) Ms has just begun so feeling nauseas off and on.. but ready for my scan tomorrow :)

well good luck and of course keep us updated! :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## nessaw

Lilrojo good luck with ur scan.

Tundra thanks am going to ask the fert doctor as am seeing her on 8th may. There hasn't been much in the news recently but it still needs to be done. I'm pretty sure I had hyper stimulation this cycle. Am 9dpo. Trying to hold off til fri to test.

Alli have u tried the cbdigital pg test that has the conception indicator on to try and narrow down ur dates?


----------



## MummyWant2be

Thank you all for such warm welcome :hugs:

Lilrojo best of luck with the scan today:happydance:

Alli congrats once again.. :happydance:


----------



## AlliCat

So my 6 week pregnancy appointment is set for May 9th. What should I expect to happen in the mean time and at the appointment? Nervous that something will happen between now and then, like this is all a dream or something...


----------



## lilrojo

So my us went great, 1 baby :) Saw and heard the heartbeat.. :) 

Due dec 13th.. :) Cant wait to have you all join me..

Ali nothing should happen.. if you spot call the drs.. first apt depends.. maybe a us... blood work, weight, bp, urine.. talk about things :)


----------



## tundralife2

lillrojo- that's so awesome! And we can't wait to join!!


----------



## AlliCat

I keep finding myself buying and taking tests. This time I used a First Response Digital at 8pm. I guess I needed the definitive YES+ and not just the two little lines. :happydance:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Lill - that's amazing news, :happydance::happydance: so thrilled for you..and FX'd we all join you pregnant ladies soon...:hugs: and what a lovely christmas present for your family.:cloud9:

Alli - :happydance::happydance::happydance:love the Digi:cloud9: you are preggies lady,enjoy it and take things easy:hugs:

how is everyone else holding up?


----------



## tundralife2

CD5 today for me. Nothing exciting, just getting into my office and obviously already logging into this thread to check on you ladies!

Alli- you are preggers. Relax and enjoy. 

Lillro-How do you feel this morning? And so happy things worked out with your scan. Relax & enjoy


----------



## nessaw

Hi everyone. If I were couning days and symptom spotting I would say 10dpo and similar to my prev pg. However have been bitten by that before so will stick with hello all for now!


----------



## AlliCat

Anyone know any morning sickness remedies...? Desperate...


----------



## lilrojo

Really ali there is nothing.. eat before you get up for the day.. keep crackers by your bed.. eat small and frequent meals.. :hugs:

I feel good.. Thanks for asking.. very happy and relieved :) almost 7 weeks.. so 5 more to go :)


----------



## AlliCat

lilrojo said:


> Really ali there is nothing.. eat before you get up for the day.. keep crackers by your bed.. eat small and frequent meals.. :hugs:
> 
> I feel good.. Thanks for asking.. very happy and relieved :) almost 7 weeks.. so 5 more to go :)

Is your pic your most recent ultrasound? Glad to hear you are doing well. Can't wait till i start getting ultrasounds!!


----------



## EvieBee

Could I join you ladies? I am about to start my first round of Clomid (50mg, day 2-6). I'll be taking the first one on Saturday.

A little bit about us - we've been TTC for 3 years and not achieved a single pregnancy. All my tests (HSG, U/S, hormones, ovulation) have come back fine and I do ovulate each month (backed up by over 2 years worth of BBT charting!) DH initially had a good SA, then it detoriated, then improved massively with the help of acupuncture and Wellmans. He's been discharged from his Urologist as all is now good with him. My consultant wants us to try Clomid to produce nice big and healthy eggies! Fingers crossed it works!! We aren't eligible for IVF on the NHS and can't egg share so are running out of options now!:shrug:

Congratulations to everyone who has been successful so far - I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## nessaw

Welcome evie and good luck.x


----------



## MummyWant2be

Welcome Evie - and FX'd that Clomid will work for you..:hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Ali yes its my recent us :) gonna call and schedule my next one for the 12 week, first tri testing.. :)

Welcome Evie.. good luck with the clomid :)


----------



## tundralife2

welcome evie! good luck with clomid. It works wonders for some people! That's great that you are ovulating so hoping since your DH has been released you will see some results.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi Gals! I hope you don't mind if I join you! I am starting my first round of Clomid today! I am doing 100mg on 3-7. I'm excited and nervous as I've been through 3 months of testing and surgeries. I've always O'd on my own and had three losses in the last year. Dr went in and removed a small polyp and did a d&c just to clear things out a couple weeks ago. She said I should be prime to conceive now and the clomid should make healthier and stronger eggs. I'm a bit worried about side effects and am hoping they aren't to bad. Fingers are crossed for all of us!!!


----------



## EvieBee

Thanks for the lovely welcome to the thread, ladies. It's lovely to know you have somewhere to go where everyone understands your feelings/worries/fears/panics! We're allowed three cycles of clomid and then we're going to go for a medicated IUI at Herts & Essex in August if it doesn't work...but of course it will! ;)

All the very best of luck to you all :)


----------



## lilrojo

Welcome hopethisyear... best of luck and I hope the clomid does the trick for you :)


----------



## nessaw

Welcome hopethis year. Good luck.x


----------



## AlliCat

I found some solutions for morning sickness that worked for me, I felt great today! 
-peppermint (sugarless gum or mints)
-squirt some lemon juice in a glass or bottle of water, it smells great and the bit of acidity and flavor helped so much


----------



## lilrojo

That's great ali... I am still throwing up but I really don't mind.. I feel nauseous a lot of the day.. but im happy.. im pregnant :) 

I have my next us on May 23rd.. cant believe im already 7 weeks..


----------



## AlliCat

lilrojo said:


> That's great ali... I am still throwing up but I really don't mind.. I feel nauseous a lot of the day.. but im happy.. im pregnant :)
> 
> I have my next us on May 23rd.. cant believe im already 7 weeks..

I agree. If this is what I have to go through in order to bring a baby into my family then so be it :) . I am 5 weeks and so looking forward to my appointment on May 9th...


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks for the welcome!!!

So I started Clomid last night and I don't know if it's a side effect, but I slept through the entire night for the first time that I can remember in a long time. Usually I wake up 2 or 3 times a night.


----------



## AlliCat

Hopethisyear said:


> Thanks for the welcome!!!
> 
> So I started Clomid last night and I don't know if it's a side effect, but I slept through the entire night for the first time that I can remember in a long time. Usually I wake up 2 or 3 times a night.

I was the same way through both of my Clomid cycles. I wish it continued after I finished the 5 days. Is this your first cycle? How many mgs are you on and what days of your cycle? I am currently 5 weeks pregnant. Took me 2 cycles of Clomid.

Good luck!


----------



## Hopethisyear

AlliCat said:


> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!!!
> 
> So I started Clomid last night and I don't know if it's a side effect, but I slept through the entire night for the first time that I can remember in a long time. Usually I wake up 2 or 3 times a night.
> 
> I was the same way through both of my Clomid cycles. I wish it continued after I finished the 5 days. Is this your first cycle? How many mgs are you on and what days of your cycle? I am currently 5 weeks pregnant. Took me 2 cycles of Clomid.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks & Congrats to you!!!! I'm glad Clomid worked for you. Yes, this is my very first cycle. I'm doing 100mg day 3-7. I'm pretty sure I O on my own since I've had 3 losses, but Dr. said he is trying to make me stronger eggs.


----------



## Peanut78

Congrats Alli! :happydance:


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. I had a bfn yest @12dpo so think am def out. This is/was my last cycle of clomid and I am going for the mmr jab on thurs so can't ttc for the next four months. Wishing you all the luck and baby dust in the world.x


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Nessaw...do you mind if I ask what a MMR jab is?


----------



## nessaw

Its the measles/mumps/rubella injection. My mum told me the other day that I didn't have the measles jab when I was a baby. We have a measles outbreak in the uk and I am an infant school teacher. U can't ttc for a while after as its a live vaccine. I can't take the risk of anything affecting a pg after going thro a mmc.


----------



## MummyWant2be

nessaw said:


> Its the measles/mumps/rubella injection. My mum told me the other day that I didn't have the measles jab when I was a baby. We have a measles outbreak in the uk and I am an infant school teacher. U can't ttc for a while after as its a live vaccine. I can't take the risk of anything affecting a pg after going thro a mmc.

so sorry Ness:hugs::hugs: hopefully will hear from you soon...


----------



## faither2003

I want to say a big congrats to lilrojo and Ali for the pregnancy's!! A happy & healthy pregnancy to you both! 

Also want to extend a big congrats to Tundra for ovulating very well without clomid! That is wonderful news! 

Nessaw---I hope your journey is a good one and hoping the best for you! :hugs:

Saying hello to the new ladies that have joined us recently!! This is an awesome thread and have gotten 3 or 4 pregnancies so far!

Update on me....this is my 4th cycle on 100 mg on 5-9 (I handle clomid great so that is a bonus! no side effects at all). I ovulated great on 1 & 2 and no ovulation on 3 and now I am 5 dpo (another great ovulation) so I am in the waiting game. 
I haven't really been obsessing this cycle to much....thinking it isn't going to happen anyway. IF it doesn't then I think I am going in to get a HSG done and see what my tubes are doing...we have timed sex perfect, ovulating good, and still no +! I am thinking that maybe my tubes developed scarring tissue from the surgery (hoping otherwise but just a gut instinct)...
But anywho..going to sign off for now and will pop in hopefully in about 6-7 days and have a + HPT picture to show people!! 

:hugs: to all and good luck to everyone!


----------



## lilrojo

Thank you so much faither.. :) Best of luck to you in the TWW.. 

Neesaw-im sorry to hear of the bfn.. hope you still pop on from time to time we would miss you otherwise.. 

Best of luck to you all.. hope you all join me soon.. clomid is a wonderful drug and I hope it helps you all.. :)


----------



## AlliCat

faither2003 said:


> I want to say a big congrats to lilrojo and Ali for the pregnancy's!! A happy & healthy pregnancy to you both!
> 
> Also want to extend a big congrats to Tundra for ovulating very well without clomid! That is wonderful news!
> 
> Nessaw---I hope your journey is a good one and hoping the best for you! :hugs:
> 
> Saying hello to the new ladies that have joined us recently!! This is an awesome thread and have gotten 3 or 4 pregnancies so far!
> 
> Update on me....this is my 4th cycle on 100 mg on 5-9 (I handle clomid great so that is a bonus! no side effects at all). I ovulated great on 1 & 2 and no ovulation on 3 and now I am 5 dpo (another great ovulation) so I am in the waiting game.
> I haven't really been obsessing this cycle to much....thinking it isn't going to happen anyway. IF it doesn't then I think I am going in to get a HSG done and see what my tubes are doing...we have timed sex perfect, ovulating good, and still no +! I am thinking that maybe my tubes developed scarring tissue from the surgery (hoping otherwise but just a gut instinct)...
> But anywho..going to sign off for now and will pop in hopefully in about 6-7 days and have a + HPT picture to show people!!
> 
> :hugs: to all and good luck to everyone!

Thanks and hopefully we all continue to get BFP's in this thread! Hubby and I were not obsessing this Clomid cycle and enjoyed "playing" every other day instead of everyday and I think that that was our ticket... Fxed for everyone!!


----------



## tundralife2

Nessaw--good luck to you hun and that is a bummer about having to take a break from ttc because of those stupid measels! Please continue to stalk this thread!

Faither- welcome back. Been wondering about you. Good luck in the TWW. Are you symptom spotting? I see that you were kinda being a little chill this TWW. I am crossing my fingers and toes for you. Oh and you made me snicker a bit on the "congrats" for my ovulation. Hehe...it's funny the things us women ttc get excited over. Thank you though because I am very happy myself.

I am CD10 today. Not sure if I will be using my OPK's to confirm the surge this cycle or not. Was told to not take clomid again this cycle because of the cyst the doctor found on my left side. Was afraid to over stimulate them. I am just glad I did ovulate last cycle. I am sure I will get weak this week and break donw and buy some OPK's. I thought about checking my temps next cycle but who knows. I'm just not really into it all right now. It's so complicated and I get my feelings hurt so easy so it seems to be easier to just not care about it either way. Doesn't that sound mean of me? I've still been keeping my O'ing and when I need to BD to myself. DH doesn't know so I don't pressure him. He actually asked me at lunch to BD with him tonight. Go figure I am not near O'ing though--grrrr but hey, at least he asked! ;-) 

How is everyone else? Welcome and good luck to the newbies!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Tundra - what days do you start using the OPK? I'm on CD 7 today and taking my last clomid pills tonight. It's my first month on clomid, so it's all a bit new to me. I've used the OPK in the past though starting around CD12 and they have always worked for me. Can clomid affect the results of the test?


----------



## lilrojo

They recommend waiting 3 days so I would start testing on cd10 :)


----------



## EvieBee

Good luck with the MMR jab, Nessaw. It must be so frustrating that you can't TTC for 4 months :( I really hope the months whizz by and you get your BFP as soon as you are back in business!

I started on Clomid yesterday (day 2, 50mg) and am free of side effects so far (touch wood!!) The only difference is being in a GREAT mood! I get happier with each pill I pop. I think DH wants me to take them every day! Tee-hee-hee! I'm also on a health kick this month; cutting out gluten, caffeine and sugar, drinking RRL tea, eating loads of pumpkin and sunflower seeds (urgh!) and taking some extra vitamins. I'm hoping we will get lucky on our 37th month TTC!

Good luck lovely ladies! :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Lilrojo - thanks, that's what I was thinking but wasn't sure.

Eviebee - I really think that clomid may make me happier too, it's really strange. I keep meaning to stop by the health food store on the way home to pick up some sunflower seeds too, I love them!


----------



## lilrojo

You ladies are lucky... clomid gave me bad mood swings.. I was very irritable.. and still am now that im pregnant lol


----------



## Hopethisyear

lilrojo said:


> You ladies are lucky... clomid gave me bad mood swings.. I was very irritable.. and still am now that im pregnant lol

Us lucky? I think that is you sweetie, I would rather be irritable and pregnant than happy on clomid :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

LOL that is true.. and hope you can join me soon to be irritable.. :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Haha..thanks! Me too :)


----------



## EvieBee

Day 4 of taking clomid today and this morning my BBT went crazy!! (My chart is in my signature). Is that normal on clomid? I hope so!! I've had a bit of discomfort in my back around my ovaries and lots of nerve discomfort in my thighs, but I read that was ok. I'm still super happy too! Hahaha! 

How is everyone else getting on? Good I hope :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yes clomid can def affect the temps.. it makes them higher than normal..


----------



## EvieBee

Thanks Lilrojo :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

EvieBee, this is my first cycle on Clomid too and my temps are all over the place.


----------



## Peanut78

Can I ask you ladies how many of you O'ed earlier/ later/ on time with clomid? Today is CD 1 for me and was going to do my first clomid cycle this month. Hubby is travelling for 3 days on business later this month. If my cycle remains it's regular length 33/ 34 days he would be back in time for O, but if my cycle is shortened by 3 - 4 days we would miss it :nope: I want to get started darn it, already had to wait last month too :nope:

Any difference in which CD you take the clomid in terms of earler/ later O? :shrug:


----------



## tundralife2

Hopethisyear said:


> Tundra - what days do you start using the OPK? I'm on CD 7 today and taking my last clomid pills tonight. It's my first month on clomid, so it's all a bit new to me. I've used the OPK in the past though starting around CD12 and they have always worked for me. Can clomid affect the results of the test?

It kind of depends on the lenght of your cycle but I can give you an example with mine. I hear from my dr that on a normal 28 day cycle peopel generally O around CD13-15. I have a 31-32 day cycle and I have been O'ing around CD16-17 and I know this from starting my OPK's on CD12 and then testing until I get it to negative again. I know the instructions say that you should only test until you get a positive but I get about 2 days that have the positive so I want to know. I am using clear blue digitals the ones with the smiley face if it's positive so no guessing. I like them but are expensive then regular ones. However; they come 20 to a pack and if you begin at cycle day 12 or then you can use next month too. :hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

how's everyone holding up?:flower:

will be starting my 100mg clomid tonight...eek!excited, scared at the same time...lets bring more BFP's in this thread!
Do you guys know if I should continue going to gym this cycle?i do aerobics at gym,but if its going to mess up my chances then i'd rathe rnot go..please advice.:hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

The first month I took clomid I ovulated later I took 50mgs cd 5-9 ovulated on about cd 23 I think .. second month I took 100mgs cd 3-7 and ovulated on cd16.. I normally oed cd 20..


----------



## nessaw

Peanut I was on 100mg cd2-6 and it pushed my ov back from cd9/10 to cd12/13 and evened out my cycles to 26/27 days long. Good luck.

Will keep stalking u ladies and hoping for lots of bfps. Had my jab the other day-I cried when the nurse asked if there was any chance I was pg!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

How's everyone doing with the clomid?

I'm on cd 13 now with no side effects. Been testing with OPK's and have not got a surge yet, hopefully soon!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hopethisyear said:


> How's everyone doing with the clomid?
> 
> I'm on cd 13 now with no side effects. Been testing with OPK's and have got a surge yet, hopefully soon!

Well Cd7 for me stil have 2more days drinking the pills,and so far no side effecs except. Hot flushes!hope u have started Bd'ng your butt off!

Oh its 22:00 in SA so ima sleep now!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hopethisyear said:


> How's everyone doing with the clomid?
> 
> I'm on cd 13 now with no side effects. Been testing with OPK's and have got a surge yet, hopefully soon!

Well Cd7 for me stil have 2more days drinking the pills,and so far no side effecs except. Hot flushes!hope u have started Bd'ng your butt off!

Oh its 22:00 in SA so ima sleep now!


----------



## faither2003

o.k..this may sound like a stupid question but how do you attach your chart to the signature?? I have a chart I want you ladies to look at but not sure how to do it! My temp has been super triphasic (so enough to get my hopes up and then squash it like a bug when AF shows! :wacko:) hehe) totally different then any other charts in the past...but I have been getting negatives since the dip (dip at 7 dpo and now it is 11 dpo)...any help would be appreciated! :hugs:


----------



## faither2003

nevermind..i think I figured it out but my temp dipped this morning at 12 dpo but getting faint lines on 3 out of 5 tests so counting it negative especially with the temp drop... will test again tomorrow..fingers crossed but not counting on it damn it! hehe :hugs:


----------



## tundralife2

faither- I would be excited and then I would be super sad if AF did show but I am keeping my FXD for you. 

Mummy- good luck, you are getting closer to when you can start using your OPK's.

AFM I am cd17 today and I didn't buy any OPK's over the weekend so I don't know if I ovulated yet. I didn't take my clomid the last 2 cycles and not sure if my O day will be different. I just know that usually I do feel when I O but haven't felt my ovaries yet and no cervial mucous. I may O later this cycle. I am feeling something on my lower right side so maybe today or the next few days. I am seriously thinking of going to get some OPK's on the way home but scared I missed already and would be a waste of $40 for the digital ones I use. Plus I don't think I have BD enough anyways. I only BD thurs and Saturday and hopefully tonight. If i havne't O'd yet that would be fine but I dunno this cycle. GRRR this makes me insane! ;-) 

How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## tundralife2

Nessaw- sorry about your shot and sorry you got sad but I could understand why. Sending you hugs!


----------



## AlliCat

I am currently 6 weeks and 3 days. My first doctors visit is this coming Thursday. This pregnancy is a result of my 2nd round of Clomid because of low progesterone. What will they do at my first appointment? Will I get a scan/picture and hear the heartbeat? I live in Illinois if that matters....


----------



## MummyWant2be

:happydance::happydance: taking my last pill tonight :thumbup:

c0me on baby clomid!:happydance::happydance:

how is everyone else holding up?hope you ladies are BD'ng up a storm...anyone in the 2ww yet?


----------



## Peanut78

AlliCat said:


> I am currently 6 weeks and 3 days. My first doctors visit is this coming Thursday. This pregnancy is a result of my 2nd round of Clomid because of low progesterone. What will they do at my first appointment? Will I get a scan/picture and hear the heartbeat? I live in Illinois if that matters....

I think in the US most obstetricians do a scan at the first appointment (in the UK this not done as mostly people are on the national health system). If they do a scan you may well be able to hear the heartbeat. Otherwise I think they do all the "booking in" stuff - note your lmp, blood pressure, weight, medical history etc.

Good luck!


----------



## EvieBee

Good luck to everyone going through a clomid cycle (particularly Faither - fingers very firmly crossed for you!)

I'm currently waiting for ov (currently CD11). Having mild ov pains but nothing to write home about. I don't think ov is imminent so thinking it might be between CD17-21 like normal. Who knows though! Had no other side effects or mood swings, so all positive so far. Hope it's working and making nice strong eggies though! :)


----------



## MummyWant2be

FX'd Faither:hugs: 

Bee -FX'd for you aswell...hopefully you O soon and catch that eggies - have you started BD'ng yet?


----------



## EvieBee

Thanks MW2B - you too! We may well be going through the 2WW together! :) 

We've started BD'ing although I think it would be too early for catchy eggy time! ;) I just don't want to accidentally miss it! :) My Consultant said to BD from day 10-17 but I think we'll go every other day at least from day 9 to 23 (or later if BBT doesn't show ov). I have my blood tests on day 21 and 23 to confirm ov. 

Are you doing anything else different this cycle? I've massively cut down my gluten intake and eliminated caffeine. We're using Soft Cups like usual and also both taking our vits. I'm also drinking raspberry leaf tea which can apparently help with implantation.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi ladies! CD 15 for me, still getting negative OPK's. Had some twinges the last couple days and today nothing. I always get EWCM and so far nothing, I'm starting to get worried that I won't O, or that I did and didn't know it.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hopethisyear said:


> Hi ladies! CD 15 for me, still getting negative OPK's. Had some twinges the last couple days and today nothing. I always get EWCM and so far nothing, I'm starting to get worried that I won't O, or that I did and didn't know it.

remember that clomid dries up your CM...so you might Ovulate withought getting your normal EWCM:thumbup:


----------



## MummyWant2be

EvieBee said:


> Thanks MW2B - you too! We may well be going through the 2WW together! :)
> 
> We've started BD'ing although I think it would be too early for catchy eggy time! ;) I just don't want to accidentally miss it! :) My Consultant said to BD from day 10-17 but I think we'll go every other day at least from day 9 to 23 (or later if BBT doesn't show ov). I have my blood tests on day 21 and 23 to confirm ov.
> 
> Are you doing anything else different this cycle? I've massively cut down my gluten intake and eliminated caffeine. We're using Soft Cups like usual and also both taking our vits. I'm also drinking raspberry leaf tea which can apparently help with implantation.

your BD plans sound perfect.

I have started to eat more nuts and avos, to boost fertility:thumbup: and lots and lots of greentea for me:thumbup: and we'll be BD'ng every other day from day 11 - 20


----------



## faither2003

Well ladies...I got very faint positives on 9dpo and up..so faint one would believe they were evaps so I didn't take them as positives. It seemed like 12 dpo it became darker BUT my temp started dropping..so figured they were just evaps. On 13 dpo, my temped dropped to coverline and tests were alot lighter..so I am pretty convinced (with implantation dip at 7 dpo and triphasic and positive hpt's) that I had my 2nd chemical. AF is heavy today so no hope of 'just a little spotting' theory either. This is my 2nd chemical since December and now waiting to see what the Dr. wants to do but if he wants to continue clomid, it will be my 5th cycle and maybe I lost this one because of uterine lining issues from the clomid...any ideas on what to do now? I am frustrated, about to give up, and mad!! Why does this have to happen? I could vent more but I would fill up a couple of pages....thanks ladies for the well wishes and being here....I feel like no one really understands but us that are going through this together! Hugs to everyone


----------



## lilrojo

Faither ask you dr about femara.. It is supposed be great with the lining and not causing it to be thin.. I would go that route before doing more clomid.. as its obviously not doing what they want it to do.. :hugs: were all here for you no matter what.. this journey is hard and made harder with the meds.. but that is what I would do... 

are you on progesterone at all from pos opk to 14dpo.. 

and im very sorry..


----------



## tundralife2

Evie be- you will be in the TWW before long & good luck to you.

Mummy- sounds like you have a plan FX'd that it works for you~ 

Faither- so sorry hun. I can imagine that is devistating. I agree with Lillrojo, ask your doc about Femera. It is supposed to be better and they prescribe it for lining issues. I was trying to catch up on this thread and all I saw on your thing was a fain positive and I got so excited for you. I am still hoping that it happens for you this cycle. I would love for us to be bump buddies~~ chin up lovely, we are all thinking about you. Have you had any other lab work done? What is your doc telling you? just try clomid and if it doesn't work then what?

Hope- good luck to you hun.

AFM, not sure if I am in the TWW yet or not. I had been ovulating on CD17 but didn't use oPKs this month and I am currently on CD19 today. I think I am out anyways because DH and I only BD on CD11 CD13 CD15 CD19. Not much to write home about and I am getting so aggrivated with DH. I don't tell him anything about ttc and keep it all to myself so that he is not pressured but seems I must be giving off some kind of scent that says stay away when I ovulate because he surely does lol.


----------



## faither2003

Thank you for the relpies..a few answers to the questions..

I did progesterone testing (21 day) the first 2 months on clomid and the levels were 29.7 and 32.5 so my Dr. figured my progesterone would be good which I believe also. Femara seems to be the next step but still waiting to see what he wants to do. The clomid has done its job and boosted (I already ovulated on my own but with my age, he wanted to kind of speed things up) my ovulation. I am having some clots (sorry if to TMI) so the lining seems to be fine..plus I do take 81 mg baby aspirin also to help with it...I will keep you all updated as far as the next step but do have a spermie test ordered and blood work on the 14th (all the bloods to check to make sure I am not to old plus a thyroid test...my temps are a little low)..and it is time for my annual again so doing that on the 20th..so everything is lines up for now and just have to see what these Dr.'s (i am seeing my OG/GYN amnd a RE) want me to do! In the meantime...I am going to go get me some Daiquiri (strawberry) and maybe have a few..I don't drink but it might be calling my name tonight! :hugs: to everyone and good luck to all of you! I want to see some positive results this month! hehe!!


----------



## AlliCat

MummyWant2be said:


> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! CD 15 for me, still getting negative OPK's. Had some twinges the last couple days and today nothing. I always get EWCM and so far nothing, I'm starting to get worried that I won't O, or that I did and didn't know it.
> 
> remember that clomid dries up your CM...so you might Ovulate withought getting your normal EWCM:thumbup:Click to expand...

I read and found out about Robitussin before I started my 2nd round of Clomid. Look it up on Google. I am currently 6 weeks and 4 days as a result of Clomid and Robitussin. Clomid really dried me up nut between the Robitussin and BD'ing every other day we hit it big!


----------



## nessaw

So sorry faither.xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Faither - So sorry, go have lots of daquiri's..you deserve them.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi mind if I join? Looking for some input. I'm Cd 23 on my first round of clomid 50mg CD3-7 I've also been taking guaifenesin to thin mucous(works similar to robitussin). Anyway yesterday and today I've had tender/painful ovaries to the point I can't lay on my stomach or don't want to sit with my legs crossed bc seem swollen...does this mean I'll be ovulating soon? What have your experiences been like?


----------



## tundralife2

faither---agreed, go drink it up lol hugs to you hun!

ellie- not sure, O'ing has different symptoms with a lot of women. What is your background? How long are your cycles usually? Are you not using OPK's to ck for ovulation? I use the Clear blue digitals and no guess work. Smiley if it's O and and just a circle if not! I O earlier than CD23 so not sure what it could be. I mean if you O earlier it could be implantation that you are feeling but without know how your cycles work, I can't help you on that one dear. 

Give us a little more information....


----------



## Hopethisyear

tundralife2 said:


> faither---agreed, go drink it up lol hugs to you hun!
> 
> ellie- not sure, O'ing has different symptoms with a lot of women. What is your background? How long are your cycles usually? Are you not using OPK's to ck for ovulation? I use the Clear blue digitals and no guess work. Smiley if it's O and and just a circle if not! I O earlier than CD23 so not sure what it could be. I mean if you O earlier it could be implantation that you are feeling but without know how your cycles work, I can't help you on that one dear.
> 
> Give us a little more information....

Tundralife - Do you get +ive OPK's on clomid? I am on my first round of clomid I am CD 17 today and still no +ive opk. I always get a + on CD14 so I called my Dr. She said not to bother with OPK's on clomid because they are unreliable. I have never heard anyone say that before. Just wondering what your experience was....thanks!


----------



## faither2003

Hello Hope...since this is your first cycle, I would think you are going to O later then usual..probably cd 20 or 21....OPK's DO work on clomid...but give it a couple days after last pill for it to not to mess with opk's..so you are definitely past that time frame so use the opk's!! Sometimes Dr.'s don't know what they are talking about! hehe I stop my pills on cd 9 and by cd 13 they won't show on opk....Good luck! Also..are yout esting morning and night? I test oce a day until around cd 12 or 13 then if the line is getting darker, I start testing about 9 am and then again around 2-5 pm that same day..might help ya! FX'd for us all! Hugs!


----------



## faither2003

Hello Ellie! I have the same thing when I am about to ovulate...super duper painful! First month I thought my ovaries were over stimulated (and going to burst!) but just had very active ovaries! 3 out of the 4 months have been like this...its normal and I usually get the pains about 3- 4 days before I O..so you are about to so get bedding and doing your OPK's morning and night!! Good luck and also be careful..the pains are normal for me but since this is your first cycle...keep a good watch for overstimulation..Hugs!


----------



## faither2003

Tundra...how you doing?? I always see you helping other people and so I was wondering what part of the phase you are on? Are you still going all natural? I am taking the next 2 months off..got a gym membership and a new haircut..plus doing bloods all month..perfect timing to kick back and relax after 8 months of taking temp all the time! but anxious to hear what is going on with you!! Hopefully good news!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Well I finally got a positive opk yesterday PM on CD18. I tested in the AM and - then tested again around 5:00 pm and got a +...yay!! Got another + this AM. I've had lots of twinges and feelings in my ovaries, but no EWCM which I always get plenty of. I started drinking grapefruit juice and am wondering if it's to late to try the Guaifessen (sp?) I usually get 4 days of + opk but am thinking that will change with the clomid.


----------



## Ellie Bean

My cycles are usually 34days long. I use the clear blue smiley opks too. Finally got my smiley on cd24 in the morning. I was getting the smiley before clomid between cd19-22 so just a few days later. I'm cd 27 today and I'm still a little tender but def can tell I I'd bc it was so much more painful before the smiley.


----------



## Peanut78

Sorry Faither :hugs:

Hi Ellie Bean good luck catching that egg :happydance:

CD 12 here and on first clomid cycle 50 mg CD 3-7. Hot flashes galore :dohh:

Hubby is travelling tonight for 3 days. My cycle is usually 33/ 34 days so hoping I don't O early on this cycle :wacko: So far no signs i.e. twinges etc...


----------



## MummyWant2be

Peanut - the Hot flushes OMG!horrible. I really thought I would have more side effects from the 100mg..but it was just hotflushes and emotional rack:dohh:

CD15 for me and still BD'ng every other day..we shall see. I'm planning on testing on the 30 May if Af doesn't show face...


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck ladies.. cant wait to see more BFPs :)

Alli how are you doing..


----------



## AlliCat

lilrojo said:


> Good luck ladies.. cant wait to see more BFPs :)
> 
> Alli how are you doing..

Hello! Doing great. Had my first appointment last Thursday and just went over family history and genetic testing. I go in for my ultrasound this Thursday. I am currently worried that I won't always get my Dr. at my appointments or in the delivery room as I go to a multiple OB practice. I absolutely love my Dr... Hubby is freaking out too as he wants me with my female Dr and for to be the one in the delivery room...

How are things with you?


----------



## lilrojo

I have a male dr for mine and my dh doesn't care.. its not like a big deal all they are there for is a few second literally well maybe 1-3 hours at most... to deliver the baby.. I do get wanting your dr though.. my ob is a 2-3 ob practice.. and I want him again.. I love him lol.. hope the us goes well :)

Im good.. next us in 10 days.. :)


----------



## tundralife2

Hi lillrojo! How are you!! Hows' the bump coming along?

Alli, glad your appt went well and good luck at your u/s


----------



## EvieBee

Hello lovely ladies! I hope you are all really well and having good cycles or happy pregnancies! :)

My cycle is going ok, I think! I'm currently CD19 and was super gobsmacked when FF gave me crosshairs yesterday and said I ovulated on CD15!! Whhhaaaaaaaatttttttt?! I always ov on or around CD21 and my consultant wanted to try and get my ov a bit earlier....it looks like it might have worked! I had really strong ov pain on CD15 (with lesser but still painful ov pains from around CD12) so if I did ov then, then I wonder how many eggs there were! I have bloods being taken on CD21 and CD24 so hopefully that will confirm ov. *fingers crossed*

I'd love to hear how everyone else is :)


----------



## Peanut78

Hello ladies :flower:

Can I ask how you felt stronger OV pains/ tendencies on clomid? Was there a build-up or you felt it when OV was occurring i.e. the day? I have no symptoms and hot flashes are nearly gone. I have been using OPK's and nothing so far (this would still be very early for me though). 

Also, I had the most awful nightmares every single night during my "hot flashes" phase - could that be clomid related (we also just moved country - so maybe that...)?

Looking fwd to your test date EvieBee!

:kiss:


----------



## lilrojo

Peanut my ovaries ached pretty bad the day before and the day of ovulation.. then it went away.. my first round they started aching early though.. I did always get a pos opks so fxed for you... not sure on nightmares.. could be both.. stress and such

Afm bump is doing good.. no real "bump" yet but its coming lol I can feel my uterus already.. 10 weeks today.. my next us is next week.. I will def update you all after with some pics :)


----------



## AlliCat

My ultrasound appointment got canceled yesterday. My doctor was at the hospital delivering babies all day and not one of the other 3 doctors were in the office. I wouldn't have minded a different doctor for just an ultrasound... Rescheduled for the 24th...


----------



## lilrojo

Aww boo Ali.. that's the day after mine.. :)


----------



## AlliCat

lilrojo said:


> Aww boo Ali.. that's the day after mine.. :)

I was so upset and frustrated. I realized that there will be more to see as I will be 8 weeks and 6 days instead of 7 weeks 5 days. In the long run I guess it is sort of better.


----------



## Peanut78

Allicat, bummer your scan date was postponed :hugs: On the other hand there will be that much more to see on the scan when you go :thumbup: How many weeks will you be? By 8 weeks you see some proper little alien flumps :dohh:

Lilrojo, yay for beginning to feel your uterus :happydance:


----------



## AlliCat

Peanut78 said:


> Allicat, bummer your scan date was postponed :hugs: On the other hand there will be that much more to see on the scan when you go :thumbup: How many weeks will you be? By 8 weeks you see some proper little alien flumps :dohh:
> 
> Lilrojo, yay for beginning to feel your uterus :happydance:

I will be 8 weeks 6 days the day of the rescheduled ultrasound.


----------



## Peanut78

Positive OPK :happydance:

Good luck at both your ultrasounds Alli and Lilrojo :thumbup:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Yeay peanut,what cd are you on?get BD'ng


----------



## Peanut78

MummyWant2be said:


> Yeay peanut,what cd are you on?get BD'ng

CD 18 :thumbup:

I see you're in the TWW - good luck!

Incidentally, we used to live in Jo'burg - I really miss it!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Ncaaaaw don't miss it coz its freezing at the moment...lol
Thanks for the luck,its sure going to be a drag..


----------



## EvieBee

Peanut78 said:


> Can I ask how you felt stronger OV pains/ tendencies on clomid? Was there a build-up or you felt it when OV was occurring i.e. the day? I have no symptoms and hot flashes are nearly gone. I have been using OPK's and nothing so far (this would still be very early for me though).

Hi Peanut :)

I normally get twinges and sometimes sharp pains at ovulation, but on clomid I had MUCH stronger pains which radiated round my back and front. It felt like it built up and up and up into quite an intense pain, then nothing! I'm guessing that was when I ovulated (CD15). 

This TWW is sooooo hard as my temps are so different to normal and even my coverline was much higher. My BBT chart almost feels meaningless and I just feel like attributing any 'symptom' to clomid. Increased CM....ahh that'll be the clomid! BBT dip at 7dpo...ahh that'll be the clomid! Pain in abdomen...you get the idea! LOL! Very hard! Does anyone else feel the same?


----------



## EvieBee

Peanut78 said:


> Positive OPK :happydance:

YAY!!!! Great news!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## Peanut78

I feel totally premenstrual - bloated, slightly nauseous and and slightly achey in my lower abdomen. Am pretty sure O is right round the corner :thumbup:

Eviebee - I'm the same - attributing everything to clomid, nightmares, fatigue, funny tummy etc. :dohh: Which day are you testing?


----------



## faither2003

First off...I love hearing from Allie and lilrojo! It is exciting news everytime and big hugs!! 

Congrats Peanut on the + opk! now the dreaded 2 ww...hugs to keep you sane!

Good luck Evie..I can't remember what stage you are on but thinking it was the 2 ww also...keep chin up and I have a feeling for yoU!

As for me...didn't do Clomid this cycle (did previous 4 cycles so taking a break) and didn't know if I was even going to Ovulate, but today (CD 13), I got a smiley face on Clear blue digital so at least I ovulated without Clomid! Bd'ed last night and the next 3 nights so wish me luck!!!

:hugs: to all and keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## faither2003

oh and for information...I don't have any EWCM...don't know if its because of the clomid last 4 cycles or what but we use preseed...also, I am having no 'O' pains at all which is different without clomid...
I also am not taking temp at all after 'O' is confirmed...I have taken this month off as far as temps and it has gone by so much faster and not always on my mind! It has actually been nice! We are in the process of buying a house this week also so that should take my mind off the 2 ww! But will bop in and check on everyones BFP though!! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww thanks faither I'm super excited for you hopefully no clomid is better


----------



## Hopethisyear

Just curious if anyone had a lack of symptoms before AF? I usually get sore BB's a couple days after O up until AF, this cycle nothing. Not sure if it's from the clomid or maybe it's a good sign.


----------



## AlliCat

Hopethisyear said:


> Just curious if anyone had a lack of symptoms before AF? I usually get sore BB's a couple days after O up until AF, this cycle nothing. Not sure if it's from the clomid or maybe it's a good sign.

I never got any signs of my periods coming. Maybe cramping the day of start but thats it...


----------



## Hopethisyear

I always have had symptoms before I took clomid & this time no. I'm CD28 today, last cycle was 31 days.


----------



## Rishy223

I am on day 28 now of my cycle and took clomid earlier this month for the first time. I had no side effects at all. At day 21 I started to get "period like cramps" and they are still here today!!! My cycle last month was 24 days but I've already taken 4 tests, all negative ;(


----------



## lilrojo

Hope-I also had zero symptoms :) good luck!!

Rishy clomid can change when you ovulate in some ppl..


----------



## Hopethisyear

lilrojo said:


> Hope-I also had zero symptoms :) good luck!!

 Good to know, thanks! I'm going crazy waiting during this TWW


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hi Ladies..

Good luck to all in the tww and remember no symtpoms sometimes is good:thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Good ladies.. 

Hope to see some more bfps :)


----------



## Rishy223

Starting another clomid cycle 5/24/13 ;(


----------



## faither2003

Rishy223 said:


> Starting another clomid cycle 5/24/13 ;(

So sorry but still have alot of chances! Positive news is that you ahve no side effects of the clomid..I do 100 mg a month and really no side effects other then hotflashes and an extreme headache on CD 10..:hugs:


----------



## faither2003

Well, ovulation confirmed with temps (3 dpo today) so I am putting the thermometer away and taking it easy the rest of the month. One thing that concernes me is that my post O temps aren't that high but still ovulated :thumbup: so will see what happens! :hugs:


----------



## faither2003

Lilrojo...how did the US go today for you?? Anxious for some positive news from you!! So excited! :happydance:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Faither - Congrats on O!!! This is my first month temping, but I'm with you. I don't think it's worth the stress of doing it after O. I think I will do the same as you next month. Baby Dust to you :)

Littlerojo - how did it go?

I'm just sitting here in limbo. Waiting for a BFP or AF and my temps are all over the place so that's not helping.


----------



## lilrojo

Everything went great baby's hb Was 166 measured around 11 weeks she had 11+1 I go back in a month so June 20th
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## faither2003

oh Lilrojo that is great news!!! How fast time goes by..already almost 3 months...wow..she is growing so fast!!


----------



## faither2003

Hope..you ahve more stamina than I do! It is going to be hard to not temp but hubby is off work for the next 3 days so if he hears the alarm at 6..then he will give me that 'look'...so can't temp even if I wanted to! hehe...but already getting itchy to test for the love...have to be strong, have to be strong1!! hehe


----------



## AlliCat

8 weeks 6 days measuring 8 weeks 3 days. :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

Allocate congrats that's so exciting! Also littlerojo very exciting too! Before u know it'll you'll be able to find out what you're having!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Lovely scans ladies...I tested today and a Big fat BFN!now just waiting to start round 2 of cmoid 100mg...Af had better be on time.

Hope you all are having a great weekend.


----------



## Hopethisyear

MummyWant2be said:


> Lovely scans ladies...I tested today and a Big fat BFN!now just waiting to start round 2 of cmoid 100mg...Af had better be on time.
> 
> Hope you all are having a great weekend.

What DPO are you? I'm 15dpo and got a negative today too. Don't know where AF is, she never arrives this late. I'll be starting Clomid 100mg round 2 also!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hopethisyear said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> Lovely scans ladies...I tested today and a Big fat BFN!now just waiting to start round 2 of cmoid 100mg...Af had better be on time.
> 
> Hope you all are having a great weekend.
> 
> What DPO are you? I'm 15dpo and got a negative today too. Don't know where AF is, she never arrives this late. I'll be starting Clomid 100mg round 2 also!Click to expand...

i'm 12dp..I hope round 2 will work for us :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

can i join ladies! congratulations to all who have gotten their bfp's! 

I just started clomid this cycle. we are TTC our second and DH has severely low sperm count. it took 2 yrs to be blessed with DD and we are hoping for a bit of help this time with clomid. my cycles are always 50+ days and although clomid makes me ill I love that i O on cd 16! I have a few questions. before i Ovulated I was very ill felt like MS when i was pregnant with DD. After i Oed I felt better and then around 6 dpo i started to feel ill again for a day or so and now all i want to do is eat steak and eggs! I am super weepy and i have a flush feeling I took my temp and it was 99.7! am i crazy or could it be a bean snuggling in?

Oh and i almost forgot it's my B-day on the 31st that makes it 13 dpo for me testing day if i can hold out!


----------



## pinkerbelle

Can I join in this thread?

Congrats to all those with BFPs!!

I have just been prescribed Clomid and waiting for AF to show, I am CD 37 today so hoping she will show ASAP.

I have been given 50mg to take on day 2-6 and then have to have a scan between day 11-14 to see how it worked and to check I have the right dosage.

How many cycles of clomid did it take for the ladies who have their BFPs?


----------



## Peanut78

Hopethisyear and Mummywant2be - sorry about the BFN's :hugs:

Good luck Mrs. Ping and Pinkerbelle :thumbup:

Allicat and Lilrojo, thanks for sharing scan pic's - lovely! :cloud9:

I don't really know where I am in this cycle. I had about 5 days of +OPK's :nope: This has happened to me ever since I got AF back after my youngest and one of the reasons I am on clomid in the first place, although they can't actually pinpoint where I have a hormonal imbalance (nothing appears too out of whack) :dohh:. I also can't say I was able to pinpoint O, as although achey etc. I never had any real pain that would indicate O. Already feeling like I'm about to get AF. Have now stocked up on CFBM sticks and plan to use that next cycle. Am also wondering if I should up my dose to 100 mg next time (I recently moved country and have enough clomid packs should I choose too :shrug:)


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Thanks peanut I took a dollar tree hpt last night and I think I saw a very light bfp. Could be line eye but dollar tree hpts are different now you only have 5 min instead of ten. I guess because of the evaps everyone has been having trouble with. Will do another maybe later or tomorrow. I'm only 11 dpo today and had a really light bfp at 12 dpo with DD. It was so light DH made me take another the next day!


----------



## faither2003

Oh man..tears coming on...a good friend that has 2 little girls and has been sticking with me through this TTC trials..just announced on facebook that she is expecting...really???? I am very happy for her but feel betrayed in a stupid kind of way..she didn't even want to have another one yet..her youngest just turned 18 months...is that normal??? I am sitting here fighting back the tears...I give up...:cry: :cry: I guess I have to leave the baby making to the younger ladies..what a slap in the face!!! 
:hugs: to everyone though and yeah....


----------



## MummyWant2be

faither2003 said:


> Oh man..tears coming on...a good friend that has 2 little girls and has been sticking with me through this TTC trials..just announced on facebook that she is expecting...really???? I am very happy for her but feel betrayed in a stupid kind of way..she didn't even want to have another one yet..her youngest just turned 18 months...is that normal??? I am sitting here fighting back the tears...I give up...:cry: :cry: I guess I have to leave the baby making to the younger ladies..what a slap in the face!!!
> :hugs: to everyone though and yeah....

Oh buddy so so sorry!our turn will come do not give up!
:hugs: I know exactly how you feel.#hugz


----------



## Hopethisyear

Faither - I'm so sorry sweetie, I know exactly what you are going through. I work with 3 girls who are pregnant and all they do is talk about ultrasounds, heartbeats, kicking babies and all their symptoms all day. I have nowhere to run to to escape.


----------



## faither2003

Hopethisyear said:


> Faither - I'm so sorry sweetie, I know exactly what you are going through. I work with 3 girls who are pregnant and all they do is talk about ultrasounds, heartbeats, kicking babies and all their symptoms all day. I have nowhere to run to to escape.

I'm so sorry Hope....at least i don't have to see her everyday...my husband works with hers though and I feel bad for him..he even knows of the chemicals that we have had and still no thought of my husband feelings today...why are some people so insensitive?? I am happy for them and they are good people but a little thought and decency please

I am 10 dpo tomorrow so still pee'ing on the sticks..just ordered femara yesterday too...so guess with all the money i have spent...I can't give up quite yet! For fun, these are the tests that I have now:

8-Clearblue early results
1-EPT early
1-Clearblue digital
2-First Response Gold Digital
26-wondfo 10 mIU strips
42- Wondfo 20 mIU strips

When I was pregnant before, I don't do well with the original First Response (never see the lines)...my beta was 25 and the clearblue said not pregnant so don't trust digitals..and a butt ton of LH strips...at least 70..

anywho..thanks everyone for the encourgaing words (love you guys!:cry:!)
what will be will be I guess and we can always 'try' and and just see what happens!


----------



## Peanut78

Big hugs Faither and Hopethisyear :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I feel so bloated, is this a common side effect of clomid?


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Faither.. im so sorry to hear this.. it is so hard when people who are close to you are pregnant and don't give a damn that you have been trying for some time with the help of meds.. ttc is a very difficult journey.. and im happy your continuing to try.. Im hopeful the femara will be the trick for you.. :hugs: just gotta keep going..


----------



## faither2003

Peanut78 said:


> Big hugs Faither and Hopethisyear :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I feel so bloated, is this a common side effect of clomid?

Hello and so sorry so late in responding...
Clomid did make me feel very bloated and had about 4 lbs a month weight gain with it..that and the 'thinning uterus' thingy, hot flashes and headaches are the bad things about clomid at least for me..hope you feel better! :hugs:
Oh and I didn't take clomid this month and lost 5 lbs but also started working out at a gym and eatting more salads...waiting for my femara...:coffee:


----------



## Peanut78

AF arrived for me today (I already knew I was out though) :nope:

Roll on next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## faither2003

So sorry peanut...good luck next cycle and keep your chin up!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Peanut...PMA is what it's all about...come on next cycle!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww sorry peanut.. :hugs:

Im still here rooting for you..


----------



## AlliCat

So got my prenatal blood work done on 5/24 and got back a few days ago and have high counts in my WBC's (10.7 range is 4.0-10.5), Neutrophils 78% range is 40%-74%), and Neutrophils (Absolute) (8.3 range is 1.8-7.8), but they don't say anything about these results. I get a call today from my doctors nurse saying my thyroid results are off and will need to be re done. T4,Free is 1.54 which is in the range of 0.82-1.77 and Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum is 2.6 which is in the range of 2.0-4.4. They said it was no rush to make an extra trip but my blood would be re drawn and the test will be re done on the 17th at my next appointment at 12 weeks 2 days. Why are they worried about the thyroid results when they are within range and the other results are high???


----------



## Peanut78

AlliCat said:


> So got my prenatal blood work done on 5/24 and got back a few days ago and have high counts in my WBC's (10.7 range is 4.0-10.5), Neutrophils 78% range is 40%-74%), and Neutrophils (Absolute) (8.3 range is 1.8-7.8), but they don't say anything about these results. I get a call today from my doctors nurse saying my thyroid results are off and will need to be re done. T4,Free is 1.54 which is in the range of 0.82-1.77 and Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum is 2.6 which is in the range of 2.0-4.4. They said it was no rush to make an extra trip but my blood would be re drawn and the test will be re done on the 17th at my next appointment at 12 weeks 2 days. Why are they worried about the thyroid results when they are within range and the other results are high???

Hi Allicat, sorry I can't help - haven't got a clue :shrug::hugs:

Doesn't sound like they are overly concerned though:shrug:


----------



## AlliCat

Peanut78 said:


> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> So got my prenatal blood work done on 5/24 and got back a few days ago and have high counts in my WBC's (10.7 range is 4.0-10.5), Neutrophils 78% range is 40%-74%), and Neutrophils (Absolute) (8.3 range is 1.8-7.8), but they don't say anything about these results. I get a call today from my doctors nurse saying my thyroid results are off and will need to be re done. T4,Free is 1.54 which is in the range of 0.82-1.77 and Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum is 2.6 which is in the range of 2.0-4.4. They said it was no rush to make an extra trip but my blood would be re drawn and the test will be re done on the 17th at my next appointment at 12 weeks 2 days. Why are they worried about the thyroid results when they are within range and the other results are high???
> 
> Hi Allicat, sorry I can't help - haven't got a clue :shrug::hugs:
> 
> Doesn't sound like they are overly concerned though:shrug:Click to expand...

No, they don't really seem concerned at all. So continuing as normal. :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

How are you ladies.. whats happening.. :)


----------



## Peanut78

A whole lot of hot flashes happening this end! :wacko: :haha:

2nd cycle started, currently on cd 9, 50 mg cd 3-7. I'm not overly hopeful as yet again I have started having my usual brown spotting which I have at this stage of my cycle, reminder that something is out of whack with my hormones/ body :dohh: I'll be using the CBFM this cycle tho so hopefully I won't have 5 days of +OPK to interpret this time. 

Anyone done acupuncture to try and regulate hormonal issues?


----------



## lilrojo

Ohh good luck peanut.. super excited for you.. I loved the cbfm.. :) I just sold mine awhile back on ebay :)

Hmm I have heard of others doing acupuncture and they love it.. maybe worth a try..


----------



## Hopethisyear

So I think I O'd sometime between Mon-Wed, not sure yet. I really thought is was Monday with all the pains I was having. Have CD21 bloods on Monday so we will see then.


----------



## lilrojo

Oohhh fxed for you hope :)


----------



## AlliCat

12 weeks 2 days!! I couldn't believe how active it was... flipping, and kicking and punching but yet still can't feel a thing. Amazing!!!


----------



## skittles2013

Hi Ladies, I haven't had a chance to read through all the posts but it seems like a lot of clomid success here!

I just started a round of clomid. I'm 35, TTC for #2 and on cd 7 right now. I am taking 100 mg of clomid cd 3-7. I'm suppose to go in on thursday to see how my follies are growing. I have an 8 month old son who is just such a blessing. It took us 8 months to conceive him, I think mainly b/c of my whacked cycles. I get my period every 35 days or so, yea it's very annoying. We started TTC'ing last cycle but i kept waiting and waiting to ovulate, it wasn't until cd 22 that I ovulated. :cry: I hope I get a BFP this month!


----------



## Boumboum

Hi skettles2013!

I am too on a clomid cycle this month, it is my second one! Clomid 100 mg from day 3 to 7 (i am on day 5) and i am going for a follicule check on monday!

I hope we can stay in touch!

Boumboum


----------



## skittles2013

Boumboum said:


> Hi skettles2013!
> 
> I am too on a clomid cycle this month, it is my second one! Clomid 100 mg from day 3 to 7 (i am on day 5) and i am going for a follicule check on monday!
> 
> I hope we can stay in touch!
> 
> Boumboum

cool! you're just 2 days behind me....I hope this will be a great month for us! I'll come see your journal. :happydance:


----------



## Lbomb

First round clomid/iui/ovidrel/prometrium. I just finished my 5th day of clomid(Mon) I go in for my next US and blood work on Thursday!


----------



## Peanut78

skittles2013 said:


> Hi Ladies, I haven't had a chance to read through all the posts but it seems like a lot of clomid success here!
> 
> I just started a round of clomid. I'm 35, TTC for #2 and on cd 7 right now. I am taking 100 mg of clomid cd 3-7. I'm suppose to go in on thursday to see how my follies are growing. I have an 8 month old son who is just such a blessing. It took us 8 months to conceive him, I think mainly b/c of my whacked cycles. I get my period every 35 days or so, yea it's very annoying. We started TTC'ing last cycle but i kept waiting and waiting to ovulate, it wasn't until cd 22 that I ovulated. :cry: I hope I get a BFP this month!

Hi hun, 

We have some similarities! I'm 35 (well in 4 days I will be anyway...) and ttc #3. My cycles are also on the longer side usually 34 days, but from what I have gathered that is still within "normal" range :shrug: Did your doctor prescribe clomid because they believe you weren't OV'ing? 

Good luck this cycle! :happydance:


----------



## faither2003

Hello everyone! Good to see new faces on here...I can't believe this thread is still going..my first post was Feb. 12th!!! 

I am soo happy to keep seeing the updates from Alli and Lilrojo! I can't believe how fast time is going (but I bet it is dragging for you 2!)..the babies are getting so big and can't wait until the next u/s's!!!! Keep taking those vitamins and do some rest and relaxing!!!

Where is Tundra?? Has anyone seen her on any other thread? I miss her also! :shrug:

Update on myself....2nd cycle with no meds and did an + opk on 15th & 16th but didn't have a temp spike until today..usually I release eggie the same day as + so it had me worried I wouldn't O...pretty happy that I actually did! taking temp 2 more days to confirm then putting away therm...I have only taken temp 5 times so far and next 2 so only 7 times this month!

Oh and Fyi....I actually had EWCM this cycle!!! I haven't had that for quite a while (fertility pills are nasty with that)...I was so happy and so was hubby! :blush: hehehe but if I get a BFN this cycle then starting my femara that is ready to go in my drawer..will be first time with it..
Good luck ladies and super baby dust to everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all so happy to hear of the new ladies here.. good luck to each and every one of you.. Im not going anywhere :) not until you all have your bfps too.. 

Not dragging at all Faither.. im 15 weeks on Friday.. drs tomorrow for a quick checkup.. 

I think Femara will be great for you in all honesty.. 

Good luck ladies..


----------



## Peanut78

Hi Faither and Lilrojo :flower:

Faither - hoping this natural cycle with lots of EWCM does the trick, otherwise onward and upward with femara :thumbup:

I am on CD 16 today (usually O about cd 20). Been having a really heavy bloated feeling in my lower abdomen. High on CFBM, but still -OPK. 

Fingers crossed :thumbup:

I too love seeing your pg updates Lilrojo and Allicat, please keep posting :happydance:


----------



## skittles2013

Peanut78 said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> We have some similarities! I'm 35 (well in 4 days I will be anyway...) and ttc #3. My cycles are also on the longer side usually 34 days, but from what I have gathered that is still within "normal" range :shrug: Did your doctor prescribe clomid because they believe you weren't OV'ing?
> 
> Good luck this cycle! :happydance:

Hi! I asked to take Clomid. My ovulation takes forever, usually not till CD 20-22, so I didn't want to wait. I go through so many pee sticks. My dr is fine with it so here I am. cd 9, waiting to check on my follicles tomorrow! The only thing with clomid is that it dries me out. Do you have that problem, too? Any remedy for that?


----------



## faither2003

Hi hun, 

We have some similarities! I'm 35 (well in 4 days I will be anyway...) and ttc #3. My cycles are also on the longer side usually 34 days, but from what I have gathered that is still within "normal" range :shrug: Did your doctor prescribe clomid because they believe you weren't OV'ing? 

Good luck this cycle! :happydance:[/QUOTE]

Hi! I asked to take Clomid. My ovulation takes forever, usually not till CD 20-22, so I didn't want to wait. I go through so many pee sticks. My dr is fine with it so here I am. cd 9, waiting to check on my follicles tomorrow! The only thing with clomid is that it dries me out. Do you have that problem, too? Any remedy for that?[/QUOTE]

Hello Skittles! Clomid definitley dries a girl out...try robitussin (the kind with JUST quanifesin?? in it..or mucinex) before you ovulate. It is suppose to help thin out your cm. It never worked for me so I bought pre-seed and it is wonderful! It is the only lubricant sperm friendly and has the same ph as fertile cm..first month I used it I became pregnant but had a chemical..still using it to this day! good luck! :hugs:


----------



## skittles2013

faither2003 said:


> Hello Skittles! Clomid definitley dries a girl out...try robitussin (the kind with JUST quanifesin?? in it..or mucinex) before you ovulate. It is suppose to help thin out your cm.  It never worked for me so I bought pre-seed and it is wonderful! It is the only lubricant sperm friendly and has the same ph as fertile cm..first month I used it I became pregnant but had a chemical..still using it to this day! good luck! :hugs:
> 
> 
> skittles2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hi faither2003, robitussin, huh? i'll check that out. i use preseed but it's still not the same, plus, preseed is so darn expensive. Good luck with your O, you're not in the 2ww, keep us posted!Click to expand...


----------



## lilrojo

I bought conceive plus, like preseed but cheaper.. check that out too :)


----------



## Peanut78

Bah, I'm so over my wonky hormonal issues. I had a peak on my CFBM today (after 2 days of highs), yet a totally -OPK. What the heck is going on :wacko:


----------



## Peanut78

Peanut78 said:


> Bah, I'm so over my wonky hormonal issues. I had a peak on my CFBM today (after 2 days of highs), yet a totally -OPK. What the heck is going on :wacko:

Doh, just did another OPK and it was +...


----------



## faither2003

Congrats Peanut!!! I always use the rule 'every other night' if ovulation is in question. This month was an exception because hubby and I took the month off of sex and so it was nice every night for a while...maybe tmi but not in ttc...never tmi!! hehe (love the abbreviations and you all knew exactly what I was saying!!) :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## skittles2013

Awesome Peanut!

So ladies, I have bad news. I went to see the FS today and my follicles are not really growing! :cry::cry::cry::cry: The biggest one is only 8 mm. I will go back in on Monday now. My estrogen level was only 39!

Has clomid ever not worked for you? What happens if I still don't have any growth on Monday?


----------



## Lbomb

skittles2013 said:


> Awesome Peanut!
> 
> So ladies, I have bad news. I went to see the FS today and my follicles are not really growing! :cry::cry::cry::cry: The biggest one is only 8 mm. I will go back in on Monday now. My estrogen level was only 39!
> 
> Has clomid ever not worked for you? What happens if I still don't have any growth on Monday?

Hi Skittles, what day scan was it? I went in for my 12 days scan today my doctor says nothing is going on. I'm on 50mg clomid (first time). I usually ovulate late in my cycle though so maybe that's it. Are you a late ovulator?


----------



## skittles2013

Lbomb said:


> skittles2013 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome Peanut!
> 
> So ladies, I have bad news. I went to see the FS today and my follicles are not really growing! :cry::cry::cry::cry: The biggest one is only 8 mm. I will go back in on Monday now. My estrogen level was only 39!
> 
> Has clomid ever not worked for you? What happens if I still don't have any growth on Monday?
> 
> Hi Skittles, what day scan was it? I went in for my 12 days scan today my doctor says nothing is going on. I'm on 50mg clomid (first time). I usually ovulate late in my cycle though so maybe that's it. Are you a late ovulator?Click to expand...

I am usually a late ovulator but when I took clomid before I ovulated on cd 13. today is cd 10 and I had the scan this morning. :shrug:


----------



## Peanut78

Hi Skittles, it could be that you are going to OV late. From what I have gathered there doesn't necessarily seem to be any rhyme or reason as to whether it brings it fwd or delays it. 

I went for a scan when I was not on clomid and was told I was nowhere near OV when I should have been, well low and behold I had a 42 day cycle that month which is unheard of for me. I guess my point is the scan on the date I had it wouldn't have been accurate for where I actually was in my cycle :shrug:

If you genuinely aren't responding on clomid I think there are other things you can try, not sure what the names are...? Femara perhaps?


----------



## AlliCat

skittles2013 said:


> faither2003 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Skittles! Clomid definitley dries a girl out...try robitussin (the kind with JUST quanifesin?? in it..or mucinex) before you ovulate. It is suppose to help thin out your cm. It never worked for me so I bought pre-seed and it is wonderful! It is the only lubricant sperm friendly and has the same ph as fertile cm..first month I used it I became pregnant but had a chemical..still using it to this day! good luck! :hugs:
> 
> 
> skittles2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hi faither2003, robitussin, huh? i'll check that out. i use preseed but it's still not the same, plus, preseed is so darn expensive. Good luck with your O, you're not in the 2ww, keep us posted!
> 
> I used Robitussin on my 2nd Clomid Cycle and am now 13 weeks pregnant. We had sex every other day and I took Robitussin 3x a day for about a week and a half. Hope this helps!!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## skittles2013

AlliCat said:


> skittles2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hi faither2003, robitussin, huh? i'll check that out. i use preseed but it's still not the same, plus, preseed is so darn expensive. Good luck with your O, you're not in the 2ww, keep us posted!
> 
> I used Robitussin on my 2nd Clomid Cycle and am now 13 weeks pregnant. We had sex every other day and I took Robitussin 3x a day for about a week and a half. Hope this helps!!Click to expand...

Thanks Allicat. How much clomid were you taking? I definitely have to try Robitussin. Congratulations!!! You're almost done with first tri. I hated keeping it a secret, I wanted to tell the whole world b/c I was so happy but I managed to refrain till second tri.


----------



## AlliCat

skittles2013 said:


> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skittles2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hi faither2003, robitussin, huh? i'll check that out. i use preseed but it's still not the same, plus, preseed is so darn expensive. Good luck with your O, you're not in the 2ww, keep us posted!
> 
> I used Robitussin on my 2nd Clomid Cycle and am now 13 weeks pregnant. We had sex every other day and I took Robitussin 3x a day for about a week and a half. Hope this helps!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Allicat. How much clomid were you taking? I definitely have to try Robitussin. Congratulations!!! You're almost done with first tri. I hated keeping it a secret, I wanted to tell the whole world b/c I was so happy but I managed to refrain till second tri.Click to expand...

I was on 200mgs days 5-9. Robitussin was a God send with the high dosage. Thanks, 13 weeks 2 days today!!


----------



## skittles2013

AlliCat said:


> I was on 200mgs days 5-9. Robitussin was a God send with the high dosage. Thanks, 13 weeks 2 days today!!

I wonder if it's too late for me to take it now, I will probably ovulate on Friday.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. happy to see your all still trucking along.. though I want some bfps :)

Never did robitussin.. so no help there.. but good luck :)


----------



## AlliCat

skittles2013 said:


> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> I was on 200mgs days 5-9. Robitussin was a God send with the high dosage. Thanks, 13 weeks 2 days today!!
> 
> I wonder if it's too late for me to take it now, I will probably ovulate on Friday.Click to expand...

I don't think it could hurt. I think it says 3 or 4 doses a day. I did 3 a day of the lowest dose each time. Maybe do 4 times a day at the highest dose through ovulation. Good luck!!


----------



## skittles2013

I got Guaifenesin, it's what's in robitussin that makes our CM more fluid. 400 mg, I took it just once yesterday but I'll take it twice today. Hope it works. :) Thanks for the tip.


----------



## AlliCat

skittles2013 said:


> I got Guaifenesin, it's what's in robitussin that makes our CM more fluid. 400 mg, I took it just once yesterday but I'll take it twice today. Hope it works. :) Thanks for the tip.

That is exactly what i took. No prob! Good luck!


----------



## Peanut78

Allicat - where's your ticker? :happydance:

I keep have irrational thoughts that maybe I never O'd when the OPK's and CFBM indicated, and I will O later and not be aware that I am - and won't be BD'ing... Someone tell me this is unlikely (although I realize not impossible)... :wacko:

My lower abdomen felt very heavy just before and during the O window, but I never had sharp O pains everyone else seems too get :shrug: Maybe I O'd during the night?


----------



## faither2003

Peanut...if I was you just bed every other day if you can...takes the guess work out. I think I have been having to much sex! :haha: My hubby has sperm count of 32 million..not bad at all but we are going to try every 3 days now..why not right??

I am currently on CD 1 :cry: but the good news is that I am starting Femara in 2 days (3-7) and hope it helps....first time on it and just expecting it to be some what like Clomid..interesting to see what happens! 

Good luck ladies and chat soon! :hugs:


----------



## faither2003

well no one has been on for a while but will write this and see what happens....
CD 10 for me and took femara cd's 3-7..no side effects so that is good. now just starting opk's tomorrow..still trying to achieve pregnancy and ran into some awful hpt strips that showed lines but was not pregnant..
Hoping all is well with everyone and baby hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkerbelle

I thought I best update you all. Following my first round of clomid I got my BFP on Friday!!!! I can't believe how strong the lines are! 

Don't give up hope ladies.


----------



## skittles2013

pinkerbelle, that's great!!! How long have you been trying? What day did you test?


----------



## pinkerbelle

skittles2013 said:


> pinkerbelle, that's great!!! How long have you been trying? What day did you test?

I had been trying almost 2 years. I tested on 15dpo/cd34. 

I have attached a pic of my test.


----------



## skittles2013

AWesome!!!

I'm 11 dpo right now, scared to test. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Faither-good luck with your femara cycle.. hope it works for you.. :)

Congrats on the bfp pinker... :) Happy and Healthy 9 months sweetie.. 

Hope your all doing well.. still following you all.. cheering you on :)


----------



## faither2003

what gorgeous lines!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## pinkerbelle

faither2003 said:


> what gorgeous lines!!! Congrats!!!


Thank you. I never thought I would see lines, let alone dark lines like that! Crazy!!


----------



## faither2003

Well....first round of femara this cycle and we bd'ed three days before O and the day before...then got in a fight the day of O so only 2 times in the fertile window..:dohh:.....I was accused of being 'obsessed' and so I packed everything up and put in storage. We have since talked it through but still not taking temp anymore and probably won't be taking femara or clomid again. But there is good news....I am on day 6 of not smoking :happydance:!!! figured now would be a good time to quit!! 
Hope all is well with everyone and want to see some more BFP!!! 
How is lilrojo and Allie doing?? Any new updates on the pregnancy's?? How far along are you 2 now?? Hugs to everyone and keep the faith!!


----------



## faither2003

forgot to say that I am 5 dpo now so waiting for AF and not testing until I am late....still hate the 2ww!!! :haha:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats Pinkerbelle!!!


----------



## mindgames77

Oh wow, it's been a long time since I posted in here.

Thanks for all the congratulations! Unfortunately I had a miscarriage at 13 weeks pregnant. I am now about to start my second round of clomid and hoping for immediate success like last time! 

I'll be dropping back in here again now. I'm super nervous about clomid again, and am unsure if I should try doing things exactly the same as last time, or just take it as it comes and relax about it.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Mindgames - I'm so sorry to hear about your mc :hugs: Good luck on your second round of clomid. 

I just did 3 rounds of clomid with no luck with BFP. I'm going to take a month of this coming month, just give my body and mind a chance to relax a bit. This time the side effects got me a little more than the last couple months.


----------



## faither2003

Oh Mind I am deeply and truly so sorry! I have thought of you these past few months and hoped all was going well....tragedy. But good to see you are up and trying again!!! 
I just finished first round of femara and not to impressed...I o'd on cd 10 and it is now 13 dpo and still bfn..plus my temps are lower then they were on clomid so I think next cycle I am going back to clomid 100 mg days 3-7 insead of 5-9 like the previous 5 cycles..been off clomid for total of 3 months..so should be o.k...right?
Big :hugs: to you and lets travel this road one more time together!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Faither - you should be ok to go back on clomid after a three month break...Good luck!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww so sorry mind.. but good for you for getting back to it.. still im truly sorry to you and your oh.. 

AFM faither since you asked.. im 20 weeks on Friday.. :) just had my anatomy us will include some pics.. :)
 



Attached Files:







1044573_659271104101776_1933168476_n.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4









1012699_659271210768432_881743799_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## faither2003

lilrojo said:


> Aww so sorry mind.. but good for you for getting back to it.. still im truly sorry to you and your oh..
> 
> AFM faither since you asked.. im 20 weeks on Friday.. :) just had my anatomy us will include some pics.. :)

What great U/S!! Since it was an anatomy U/S...is it lil' boy or girl?? I would say boy...I love seeing and hearing the updates!! Remember to put your feet up an take your vitamins!!! :hugs:

I am currently 15 dpo(the only other time I as late is when I had the chemical)...but first month on femara and a little stress so will see what happens...HPT had shadow but no definite line..so negative in my book. Strange thing though is tonight after me and hubby did our lovin' is when I went to the bathroom I had super light pinkish for about 4 wipes and not anymore since..thought for sure the lovin would start AF but not yet..any opinions??? Hugs to ebveryone!!


----------



## lilrojo

Faither that is great news to hear fxed af stays away.. as far as gender we opted not to find out.. so don't know that one.. and im not going anywhere till you all go too :) with beautiful bfps :)


----------



## faither2003

Af got me again but decided to change dr.'s and have an appointment on the 16th..going to get a HSG done and run some blood tests...so taking this month off of temping and all that until we see what the tests show...I was going to do this a few months ago but I pay for everything out of pocket and hsg's are expensive...but something is wrong because I am ovulating great and hubby's SA was good and sex has been timed perfect with pre seed for the last 10 months...I just hope they find what is wrong and this TTC journey can be behind us in a few months!!! :hugs: to everyone and wishing all BFP's!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Faither - sorry AF got you. I hope you get some answers with your new Dr. 

AF got me again this month too. Going to do a non-medicated cycle this time and try the SMEP.


----------



## mindgames77

finished clomid not last night but the night before. Last time I ovulated 8 days after my last pill! I plan to start BD'ing tomorrow AM.


----------



## faither2003

I sorry that AF got you to Hope! The non-medicated-don't-give-a-damn cycle is actually pretty nice but hard to cntrol the urge to grab that therm or opk stick!! I still am having problems but now no alarm clock but if I wake about the right time i will take my temp..but no opk's this month either (will be first since this journey began) at least I hope I can resist!
That is wonderful news Mind!!! The fun part of ttc! Good luck to you hon and have some fun!!! I haven't been on clomid since March I believe..it really did get me to ovulate really good but no eggie meets sperm...so I am seriously thinking my tubes are blocked from surgery..will find out this month with the HSG!! Hopefully it is something and not just the 'we can't seem to find anything wrong' theory...hate it when that happens! Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## mindgames77

I suppose I am officially in my tww?

Positive OPK yesterday morning. My temp rised today so I don't know if I ovulated yesterday or today. We dtd only twice....yesterday morning and this morning. I'm not sure what our chances are but I can't help but hope!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hi ladies, I am starting my first round of clomid on Wednesday. DH and I have been ttc for about 3 years off and on, 1 year continuously. I have had problems with irregular cycles for as long as I can remember. Some cycles are 33-35 days, others 60+. I also deal with anovulatory cycles. I just had to use provera to jump start AF which finally came on cd 58. 

I am getting blood tests done to see if I have pcos. So far 3 labs have come in and they look normal. My thyroid was a little high so my ob/gyn put me on a low dose thyroid replacement hormone. 

I hope all of this works and I get that elusive sticky bean. Good luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## hopeful_2014

Hi Ladies - 

Posting here for the first time. Just started a first round of clomid. I'm 35, TTC for 2 years and on cd 5 right now. I am taking 50 mg of clomid cd 4-8. We're not doing monitoring this cycle. I get my period every 23 - 27 days, yea it's annoying. I hope I get a BFP this month! 

Been reading all the posts on this page - lilrojo, peanut, mind, etc. etc.

LILROJO - seems like you are our "ROCK" - I was glad to see that you're sticking around in this forum even though you are in your second trimester. Congratulation's on your pregnancy.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

ok this is probably a dumb question but does clomid help you produce multiple eggs? We are considering less expensive options than injectibles but don't want to waste our time if clomid only helps you ovulate one egg. I already ovulate on my own. I am 39 so need to do something that helps me produce multiple eggs. Any knowledge you can share would be great!


----------



## Peanut78

Gah, just started another cycle of clomid and forgot to take my second dose last night!!! Anyone ever encountered this? I don't want to take the second dose now and then again in the evening as that sounds like an awful lot of clomid in one day :wacko: Do I just take an additional day? My doctor is in another country so not really able to ask her right now....


----------



## Hopethisyear

BabyHopes1974 said:


> ok this is probably a dumb question but does clomid help you produce multiple eggs? We are considering less expensive options than injectibles but don't want to waste our time if clomid only helps you ovulate one egg. I already ovulate on my own. I am 39 so need to do something that helps me produce multiple eggs. Any knowledge you can share would be great!

Yes, clomid can help you to produce multiple eggs. I O on my own and was put on clomid 100mg and a CD 21 scan showed I released 2 eggs. I think the earlier you take it (3-7) can produce more eggs and later (5-9) produce a stronger egg.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Hopethisyear said:


> BabyHopes1974 said:
> 
> 
> ok this is probably a dumb question but does clomid help you produce multiple eggs? We are considering less expensive options than injectibles but don't want to waste our time if clomid only helps you ovulate one egg. I already ovulate on my own. I am 39 so need to do something that helps me produce multiple eggs. Any knowledge you can share would be great!
> 
> Yes, clomid can help you to produce multiple eggs. I O on my own and was put on clomid 100mg and a CD 21 scan showed I released 2 eggs. I think the earlier you take it (3-7) can produce more eggs and later (5-9) produce a stronger egg.Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your reply - this gives me hope!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Baby - Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Mindgames - How are you? When are you testing?


----------



## mindgames77

I've been testing each day and still BFN.... I'm 12dpo....got my very first (also tested every day) faint BFP with my miscarriage at 11dpo. Here's my chart! :
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Hi we are all set to begin clomid on my next cycle. If I respond then the following few months we will do clomid plus iui. I really hope this works!


----------



## Hopethisyear

mindgames77 said:


> I've been testing each day and still BFN.... I'm 12dpo....got my very first (also tested every day) faint BFP with my miscarriage at 11dpo. Here's my chart! :

Your chart is looking good so far :dust:


----------



## AlliCat

21 weeks today! I am having a healthy baby boy! No signs of CDH and he is definitely a boy! Dec. 28th can't come soon enough, can't wait to meet my son!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congrats allicat! He looks wonderful!


----------



## Wantababa

Hi ladies

It's been great reading through what you have all been through, especially the success stories.
I am on my first cycle of clomid day2-6 50mg, today is cd12 and still on my period!!!
My periods are always long but was hoping the clomid might have helped it finish a bit shorter. 
I don't know if its going to work with my cycles being so weird (I have pcos).
I don't ovulate at all so really hoping for some success with this. Anyone else suffer with long periods?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Not sure what is going on. I've been getting neg opks but major ewcm and high cervix. I've been on a road trip for the past week so maybe my holds for the opks weren't good enough. My temp dipped yesterday and was a smidge lower today. Idk if I'm oing or what. I can't bd today cause we are driving home with my mom for 12 hours.


----------



## faither2003

He is gorgeous Alli!!! I can't believe how fast time is going...to fast!!:wacko:

I finally had the new Dr's appt. yesterday and like her..she is a bit on the strange side but so am I!! she actually is supportive and seems genuinely interested in helping so I got my thyroid test done yesterday (temps a bit on the low side) and she didn't do all the 'old lady' tests because I ovulate great and have an almost perfect cycle on my own...I am going in for a HSG test next Tuesday to see if the tubes are blocked...then she wants a progesterone draw every month for the next 3 months..she is aggressive and hopefully we will see what is happening in there!! 
Oh and it is cycle day 2 for me and just celebrated 7th anniversary this weekend!! :blush:
:hugs: :hugs: to everyone and lets get some BFP's out there!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Ali on the baby boy :)

Faither sounds like great news.. fxed you find out what is going on.. 

Im almost 24 weeks.. so going fast :)


----------



## AlliCat

Congrats to all that have good news and fingers crossed to all of those praying for their bundle of joy!!!


----------



## faither2003

Well happy :hugs: to everyone tonight! Posting this a little late tonight (having hard time sleeping). We are doing our HSG tomorrow morning and a little worried about it..and excited to finally get a good look up there. :haha: I will be on CD 9 so I want then to look at uterine lining and hopefully see some eggies on the ovaries!! I paid the cash today (no insurance) so I want the full ride!!!! Oh and hubby is going in with me then excitedly exclaims...'after this... .we get to go camping'! No way do I tell him unless it goes better then what I think it will go...I do have a high pain endurance and that is helping me through the nervousness! Oh...I may have did something that makes since to me but didn't ask my dr's.....I had my month of clomid waiting for the right moment to use it so decided this month would be greart...tubes get flushed, super eggie is flowing freely down the cleaned out tubes and the boys are sitting there wating patiently until BAM they all (50 million) take off for the final prize a an eggie or 2 waiting for them!! Like I said..dr's don't know I am taking this but though why not :shrug: maybe tis will work only in my tubes are open..please be open!! let you know shortly after procedure! :winkwink: I am cd 9 tomorrow so should be ovulated cd13-15..plenty of time to :sex: :hugs::hugs: to everyone still on here, seems like we have lost a few but gained some new ones back!!!


----------



## Wantababa

Good luck Faither, I hope the HSG shows nice open tubes.
I had it done before they gave me clomid. It's uncomfortable but not unbearable. I did bleed for about 5 days after it though.

Anyway ladies I need some advice.
Today is cd21 and still not O'd but I seem to have quite a bit of ewcm. I know some people O late on clomid. Is this a sign its going to happen?
I'm a bit confused when it comes to monitoring cm.
I'm supposed to go for a blood test cd21-25 to see if the clomid worked so going to wait til cd25 just in case I do O in the next couple of days. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## hopeful_2014

Good luck Faither2003.

Wantababa - Yes, clomid could delay your ovulation...I am on first cycle of my clomid (days 4 - 8)....9 days dpo and I usually have short cycles and ovulate around day 12 and being on clomid this cycle I ovulated on day 18 (I was using the clearblue digital OPKs to test). However I did a hpt this morning and it's a BFN...maybe it's too soon to test. But I guess that I want to be preggers so bad that I seem to imgaine that symptoms and convince myself that I am. I know I shouldn't be doing this and taking it easy but I can't help!! ;(


----------



## Wantababa

hopeful_2014 said:


> Good luck Faither2003.
> 
> Wantababa - Yes, clomid could delay your ovulation...I am on first cycle of my clomid (days 4 - 8)....9 days dpo and I usually have short cycles and ovulate around day 12 and being on clomid this cycle I ovulated on day 18 (I was using the clearblue digital OPKs to test). However I did a hpt this morning and it's a BFN...maybe it's too soon to test. But I guess that I want to be preggers so bad that I seem to imgaine that symptoms and convince myself that I am. I know I shouldn't be doing this and taking it easy but I can't help!! ;(

Hi thanks for the encouraging words. I totally know what you mean about convincing yourself. I do it every month even though I don't ovulate! I really hope I O in the next day or so. Lots of :sex: over the next few days :winkwink:


----------



## faither2003

First..thank you all for the positive thoughts and did have my HSG procedure done this morning...and....the tubes are free and clear!!! The dr. said they looked really good..so I finished up 100 mg clomid today (5-9) just in case the tubes were open...so everything is lined up (hubby has even been taking fertilaid and extra vitamins).....if this month doesn't work, then I am at a loss! 
So fingers crossed for everyone and the baby-freakin-fairy better show her ass up in here real soon!!! hahahahha!!! A little humor goes a long way!! :hugs: to all and chat soon!


----------



## hopeful_2014

Hey Faither2003 - that's great news....glad to hear that tubes are all free and clear...now get to DTD and let's hope that little spermie meets the eggie soon....;o)

Wantababa - Fingers crossed for all of us!! Let's get some BFPs ladies! Stay positive!!Says who thinks it will never happen!!! xoxoxoxoxo to all


----------



## Wantababa

How is everyone getting on?
I've had pains around the ovary area all day. Really hoping it is O on the way and not my period revving up.
Having acupuncture tomorrow so hopefully she can help things along.


----------



## faither2003

Wantababa said:


> How is everyone getting on?
> I've had pains around the ovary area all day. Really hoping it is O on the way and not my period revving up.
> Having acupuncture tomorrow so hopefully she can help things along.

Yes I think you are going to ovulate soon...without clomid, I LH surge on cd 9-11 but on clomid, I surge usually on cd 13-16. So if in dount dtd every other day 9if spermies are good numbers) and you won't miss it. I have been doing this for a year now and really know my cycles. good luck to you and fingers crossed we both O here pretty soon! My lines are getting much darker today then yesterdays so I figure in about 2-3 days I will be ready!! :hugs:


----------



## Wantababa

]

Yes I think you are going to ovulate soon...without clomid, I LH surge on cd 9-11 but on clomid, I surge usually on cd 13-16. So if in dount dtd every other day 9if spermies are good numbers) and you won't miss it. I have been doing this for a year now and really know my cycles. good luck to you and fingers crossed we both O here pretty soon! My lines are getting much darker today then yesterdays so I figure in about 2-3 days I will be ready!! :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Thank you. I definitely have ewcm going on so the hubby is getting lucky tonight :winkwink: blood test tomorrow which might be a bit early to detect with my cycles being long but hey ho.


----------



## mindgames77

Hi ladies, update time. 

I did my second round of clomid without success. I usually ovulate a day or two after my first positive OPK, but this last round I ovulated the day of. We only DTD the day I got my positive too so our timing was off. 

This round I'm on clomid again and am currently awaiting ovulation. My OPKS aren't dark yet. My first round of clomid I ovulated on CD18 and my second round I ovulated on CD16 so I'm thinking this round may be another CD18. This is good because we will get to BD more than once (hopefully).


----------



## faither2003

Hello everyone! I am not sure if people are still checking this thread but I tested on digital and got a "pregnant' about an hour ago!!!! We go in tomorrow to the doctors for blood...stick baby stick!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Wantababa

Congratulations!!!!!!!
My af showed up last cycle, so finished my second round of clomid and awaiting a fig fat O. I didn't O last cycle so fingers crossed!


----------



## skarcm2010

Hi Ladies - 

I just finished my second round of Clomid (50mg on cd5-9) and have my ultrasound for follicle check tomorrow. I also have PCOS (I also have diabetes and a thyroid issue that have both been well controlled for a while) and am hoping to get good news tomorrow. Last cycle I didn't have the ultrasound but did have the cd21 progesterone test which showed ovulation. We just were unable to catch the elusive egg (I think our timing was off). All of my OPK's last cycle looked positive, which from what I've been reading can be due to the PCOS. This time I'm skipping the OPK's, opting for the ultrasound and hoping that every other day :sex: will do the trick. I have a 2yr old DS and before him I had an ectopic and last year had a mc at 8wks. Hoping everything is working this time around and we get a BFP.


----------



## EvieBee

Sorry, I haven't been around for aggggges - I was too busy having a one-woman pity party! :dohh: We're now on our 4th round of 50mg Clomid (currently 11dpo). Despite being told that I have such high progesterone levels (between 115 and 119 on cycles 1-3, and 150(!!!) on this cycle) that a multiple pregnancy is very likely, we have had NADA! NOTHING! DIDDLY SQUAT! I've suffered from nasty side effects and have been given the direct telephone number for the ward in case my bloating/cramping/sickness/pains/dizziness etc. etc. etc.(!) gets any worse, as I'm a high risk of OHSS and would need to be admitted to be monitored and treated. Last time we visited the hospital my Registrar (Consultant on annual leave) tried to double my dose of Clomid! I'm so glad the Sister told him she didn't think that was a wise idea - I think my ovaries would have EXPLODED!! Sorry, what a right old moan! I'm just right royally fed up of clomid! 

It's lovely to see some pregnancies progressing so well for some of you ladies in this thread! :happydance: You give, even cynical old witches like me, some much needed hope.

Good luck to everyone else on the clomid rollercoaster! :hugs:


----------



## skarcm2010

I had my u/s to day for a follicle check. It looks like I have 2 follicles that are half way there. My doc wants me to start a second round (for this cycle) of clomid to be started tonight, then I have another u/s on Tuesday to see if the extra clomid boosted things. Oh goody, lol. Eviebee as you put it more fun on the clomid roller coaster! If this extra clomid doesn't help or if I don't get pregnant this cycle then she is switching me to Femara for next cycle.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Hi I'm set to begin clomid in about 5 days. Very nervous about mood swings. What should I expect?


----------



## skarcm2010

BabyHopes1974 said:


> Hi I'm set to begin clomid in about 5 days. Very nervous about mood swings. What should I expect?

Hi BabyHopes :hi:- I get very emotionally sensitive, hot flashes and get all kinds of side effects after I ovulate until AF arrives. Last cycle I had nausea, sore bb's, headaches and backaches. This is my second cycle and after a u/s for follicle check my doc ordered a second round for this cycle. I have no idea what to expect this time. I know that everyone is different and some women don't have many side effects and some get a lot. 

Good luck and keep us posted. O:)


----------



## BabyHopes1974

skarcm2010 said:


> BabyHopes1974 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm set to begin clomid in about 5 days. Very nervous about mood swings. What should I expect?
> 
> Hi BabyHopes :hi:- I get very emotionally sensitive, hot flashes and get all kinds of side effects after I ovulate until AF arrives. Last cycle I had nausea, sore bb's, headaches and backaches. This is my second cycle and after a u/s for follicle check my doc ordered a second round for this cycle. I have no idea what to expect this time. I know that everyone is different and some women don't have many side effects and some get a lot.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted. O:)Click to expand...

Thank you for your response. So it sounds like the effects of clomid aren't right away but might happen after ovulation?


----------



## skarcm2010

BabyHopes - that is how it seems to work for me. Maybe you will go through it and not have to many side effects.


----------



## Wantababa

Hey ladies
Has anyone used the clear blue digital advanced ovulation tests? I've had the flashing smiley (high fertility) for 3 days now. It says your supposed to get 2 and then a solid smiley meaning peak fertility. I'm worried that my flashing faces aren't true high fertility, just the clomid doing weird things. 
Anyone had experience with thus ?


----------



## missbooby

Hi!
Can I join in please? I used to use this website years ago - where has the time gone? And we're still flipping trying.
I'm on my first round of Clomid (took 50 from day 2 - day 6) Today is day 10 and I went to the hospital for an ultrasound scan. She told me I have 1 follicle on my right and two on my left ovary. But I know from my lap that my left tube is pretty knackered..
They are all around 15mm and I've been told to go back in two days for next scan.

I'm feeling very emotional and confused. Clomid is our last resort.

Questions: How many follicles is it normal to have? What size do they need to get to? Will one take over the others and only that one release the egg?? x


----------



## skarcm2010

missbooby said:


> Hi!
> Can I join in please? I used to use this website years ago - where has the time gone? And we're still flipping trying.
> I'm on my first round of Clomid (took 50 from day 2 - day 6) Today is day 10 and I went to the hospital for an ultrasound scan. She told me I have 1 follicle on my right and two on my left ovary. But I know from my lap that my left tube is pretty knackered..
> They are all around 15mm and I've been told to go back in two days for next scan.
> 
> I'm feeling very emotional and confused. Clomid is our last resort.
> 
> Questions: How many follicles is it normal to have? What size do they need to get to? Will one take over the others and only that one release the egg?? x

Welcome Missbooby! I have my second ultrasound to check follicle growth tomorrow. On Friday I had one potential on each ovary. My doctor said that the follicles usually grow about 2 mm every day and that she said they usually get about 2 to 2 1/2 cm before they burst. I'm not sure what other docs say that is just what mine said on Friday. Good luck on your next scan and let us know how it goes.


----------



## missbooby

skarcm2010 said:


> Welcome Missbooby! I have my second ultrasound to check follicle growth tomorrow. On Friday I had one potential on each ovary. My doctor said that the follicles usually grow about 2 mm every day and that she said they usually get about 2 to 2 1/2 cm before they burst. I'm not sure what other docs say that is just what mine said on Friday. Good luck on your next scan and let us know how it goes.

Hey how did it go? :thumbup:


----------



## skarcm2010

I had my u/s today and my uterine lining is good, but no dominant follicles. There are a few that could still mature and cause ovulation. I was told to not take my last clomid pill as I'm really close to having Ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS). I go for my progesterone test either Monday or Tuesday. If I don't get pregnant this cycle then it is on to Femara for me as Clomid is to dangerous for me. I guess now it is just wait and see. So not bad news, but not good news either.


----------



## missbooby

The waiting game sucks doesn't it! Fingers crossed for you Hun.
Well I had two 15mm follicles on left and one on right originally, turns out that one of the pair on the left became dominant. Gutted as that's the side where my tube is busted :( 
So I don't know what happens now.. Just see if I did ovulate with the next hospital scan at cd24? Then on to Clomid round 2 x


----------



## skarcm2010

missbooby said:


> The waiting game sucks doesn't it! Fingers crossed for you Hun.
> Well I had two 15mm follicles on left and one on right originally, turns out that one of the pair on the left became dominant. Gutted as that's the side where my tube is busted :(
> So I don't know what happens now.. Just see if I did ovulate with the next hospital scan at cd24? Then on to Clomid round 2 x

Sorry to hear about the one on the left. Hoping for you that the right one took over. Let me know how your hospital scan goes.

After my last ultrasound I was feeling bummed and emailed my doctor. She told me that my largest follicle was 16mm. Then I felt aggravated that the other doctor made me feel like I didn't have a chance; 16mm is good. I bought some OPK's per the other doctors instructions even though I wasn't convinced they would work (as my PCOS usually makes them all positive). They were all negative until Sunday, when I got my positive. I emailed my doctor and she is pretty sure that it is a true positive. I go on Monday, October 7th for my progesterone test to verify ovulation. So now I'm just hoping that I really am in the tww.

Good Luck.


----------



## AlliCat

I went to the ER in July of 2014 after we thought I was had a Pulmonary Embolism and other reactions to a birth control pill. I was on a pill that worked great for me and I loved it then stopped it when my husband and I wanted to get pregnant. I ended up needing some assistance and finally got pregnant after 3 rounds of Clomid. After I gave birth to my son I went back on a pill (not the same one I had been on as the company stopped making it) and had a horrible reaction to it and was given a different one which I was on for a few months until the same thing happened, which is when I went to the ER. While in the ER they did a CT scan to check my lungs for pulmonary embolism, which was clear, but they found a spot on my liver. From there I went to a Gastroenterologist who ordered an MRI, which came back saying that I had a 2.5cm adenoma on my right liver lobe posteriorly. I was instructed by my gynocologist, ER doctor, and gastroenterologist to stop taking the pill and haven't been on it since.

Fast forward to October when I had a 2nd MRI which came back saying that there was no change what so ever so my gastroenterologist ordered a biopsy that was supposed to be November 10th but after being sedated the doctor looked at the CT scan pictures and said that he couldn't see it and wouldn't be doing the procedure.

I have an appointment with a specialist but not until January 26th. My husband and I want to have another child and I am sick and tired of all of this and all of this waiting. I don't feel like I should be waiting.

I am extremely aggravated and angry as to why this all can't be figured out! Why couldn't they see it for the biopsy?

Is it possible that it is gone even though it was still there for both MRI's 
which were 3 months apart and then now possibly gone after not even 2 weeks for the CT Scan for the Biopsy?

Is anyone in a similar situation? What did doctors tell you? Is it safe for hubby and I to get pregnant, we don't like using condoms at all and why should we have to when we are happily married and want another baby...? Anyone been pregnant or are you currently pregnant with a liver adenoma? Would I be able to use Clomid again with an Adenoma?


----------

